# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Αμηνορροια και ψυχολογική κατάσταση

## Magdalena

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
Σίγουρα δεν είμαι η μόνη που αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα γι αυτό θα ήθελα την αποψή σας πάνω σε κάτι που παρατηρώ από τον εαυτό μου
Αυτούς τους μήνες που δεν έχω περίοδο ο χαρακτήρας μου έχει αλλάξει, έχω νευρα, καποιες φορες μελαγχολώ τόσο που είμαι στα όρια της κατάθλιψης..
Εσείς παρατηρείται αλλαγές στο χαρακτήρα σας σε σχέση με πρίν?

----------


## mariafc

Και να ταν μόνο μια. 
Αυτό το μήνα κλείνω τρία χρόνια. Έλα να σβήσουμε κεράκια. Αν εσύ το περνάς μόνο λίγους μήνες φαντασου εγώ ψυχολογία τρία χρόνια τώρα. Πλέον δε με επηρεάζει τόσο ψυχολογικά ή μάλλον με επηρεάζει απλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ για το δικό μου το καλό. 
Παλιότερα αρρώσταινα. Έτρεξα το θέμα από την πρώτη στιγμή γιατί εγώ τρομάρα μου ήμουν ρολόι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και φυσικά θορυβήθηκα. Γύρισα ένα σωρό γιατρούς αλλά δεν μου έβρισκαν τίποτα οργανικό. Αποδιδόταν στν εξάντληση του οργανισμού από την απώλεια κιλών. Μετά ήρθε και η ανορεξία και ήρθε και έδεσε. Ψυχολογικά ο απόλυτος πάτος. Εφτασα σε σημείο να παρακαλάω για περίοδο εγώ που όταν είχα κυλιόμουνα στα πατώματα από τους πόνους. Όχι μόνο άλλαξε ο χαρακτηρας μου αλλά ουσιαστικά μετατράπηκα σε ένα τέρας. Νεύρα συνέχεια, οξύθυμη, νευρικότητα, κατάθλιψη, κλάμματα, υστερίες, ακραίες συμπεριφορές. Καποιες περιόδους είχα διαλυθεί ψυχολογικά. Κοιμόνουνα και ξυπνούσα μόνο με αυτή τη σκέψη. Καποια στιγμή που έκανα θεραπεία και αδιαθετούσα με φάρμακα ηρεμούσα λιγάκι αλλά συνάμα εκενυριζόμουνα κιόλας γιατί δε μπορούσα να περιμένω να ρθουν δια της φυσιολογικής οδού. 
Πλέον έχω στερέψει, δεν έχω άλλα δάκρυα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω και τι να περιμένω. όλοι μου λένε οτι σύντομα θα ξαναρθει αλλά βαθιά μέσα μου το χω πλέον ξεγράψει. Ίσως να ναι η τιμωρία μου για το κακό που έκανα. Με πονάει η σκέψη οτι μπορεί να μην κάνω δική μου οικογένεια από το ξερό μου το κεφάλι.

----------


## alexandrita

Μαρακι με καλυψες. αλλα εμενα ο γιατρος μου εχει πει οτι θα μπορω να κανω παιδι αν θελω γιατι μπορει να μην εχω περιοδο 2 χρονια αλλα οτι τα ωαρια μου ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## mariafc

καλά και μένα μου το χει πει αυτό ο γιατρός αλλά στη δική μου νοσηρή φαντασία το χω αποκλείσει και ας με διαβεβαιώνουν για το αντίθετο. Έχω στο μυαλό μου ότι ένας τόσο ταλαιπωρημένος οργανισμός σαν το δικό μου θα ήταν αδύνατον να κρατήσει ένα μωρό πόσο μάλλον να το συλλάβει κιόλας. 
Αυτές τις σκέψεις όμως τις κάνω τώρα τελευταία που αν και δεν έχω σχέση μου χτυπάει το βιολογικό ρολόι. Είναι σκέψεις που μου ρχονται στιγμιαια γιατι γενικά προσπαθώ να μην αγχώνομαι και επιβαρύνω την κατάσταση γιατί ώρες ώρες με πιάνει πάλι η απελπισία του στυλ μα καλά όλη μέρα τρώω γιατί στο διαολο δεν έρχεται. Δηλαδή τι σκατά διαφορά έχει αν είσαι 50 η 51 κιλά? 55 η 54? Δηλαδή συγνώμη έστω ότι εγώ φτάνω 58 και έρχεται. Αμα πέσω στα 56 θα ξαναφύγει? 
Και εν τω μεταξύ εχω διαβάσει για περιπτώσεις τρις χειρότερες απο τις δικές μου και η περίοδος περίοδος.

----------


## Magdalena

Μαράκι, διαβάζοντας το μνμ σου είναι σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου, επισκέφθηκα και άλλο γιατρό και επιμένει πως δεν είναι κάτι οργανικό και με τη σταθερότητα του κανονικού βάρους σιγά σιγά θα έρθει..
η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θέλω να μου δώσει ορμονικά χαπια για να αδιαθετήσω και του το είπα, τώρα θα δούμε!
Δεν νομίζω να μην κανουμε ποτέ παιδί, όσο ταλαιπωρημένος και αν είναι ο οργανισμός αποκλείεται να έχουμε αυτή την κατάληξη.. 
Ας είμαστε αισιοδοξοι.. Πάντως σε γυναικολόγο δεν ξαναπάω τώρα, τουλάχιστον για ένα τρίμηνο απο τώρα γιατί κάθε φορά γίνομαι χειρότερα ψυχολογικά και ακούω συνεχώς τα ίδια.. Κοντευω να πάρω πτυχίο στα γυναικολογικά!!
Αλεξανδρίτσα μου, και εσυ από ανορεξία το έπαθες? Τι σου λέει ο γιατρός? υπάρχει περίπτωση να επανέλθει φυσιολογικά η περίοδος χωρίς ορμονικά χάπια?

----------


## alexandrita

μου λεει ο,τι και σε σας,οτι ειμαι ελλιποβαρης και θα επανελθει μολις παρω βαρος και στρωσει η διατροφη.... ανορεξια δεν ξερω αν ειχα ποτε οπως το εννοεις,ειχα φτασει 47-48 κιλα με υψος 1.72 αλλα και τωρα που ειμαι 53 αρκετους μηνες δεν εχω δει φως.τι να πω πια,δεν θεωρω οτι ειμαι σε τοσο λιγα κιλα ωστε να μην εχω περιοδο... δλδ ποσο πρεπει να παω?ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο....

----------


## Magdalena

Απο οτι γνωρίζω για να θεωρείται κάποιος κανονικός σε βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι 10 κιλά κάτω από το υψος του, για τις γυναίκες ισχύει αυτό, ετσι μου είχε πέι μια γυναικολόγος που είχα επισκεφτεί, εσυ είσαι ψηλή, με 1,72 πρέπει να πάρεις και αλλο βάρος, τουλάχιστον 60 κιλά να είσαι, εγω που είμαι 1,65 πρέπει να είμαι 53 - 55 κιλά μου είχε πει

----------


## alexandrita

60 κιλα δεν εχω υπαρξει ποτε,συνηθως ημουνα 56 καλοκαιρι 58 χειμωνα και σε αυτα τα κιλα δε μου αρεσε το σωμα μου,εδω και στα 53 πλεον ζοριζομαι.γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι αδιεξοδο.ελπιζω ομως,τωρα που εκω σταματησει βουλιμιες και εξαντλητικη γυμναστικη μηπως ερθει περιοδος και σε αυτα τα κιλα...

----------


## Magdalena

στο ευχομαι Αλεξανδρίτσα μου, αλλά τι θα κάνει, δεν θα έρθει?
Είμαστε σε μικρή ηλικία ακόμα για να σταματήσει τελείως.. Για να δούμε, αν έχεις νεότερα σχετικά με το θεμα αυτό, σε παρακαλώ ενημερωσε με

----------


## alexandrita

αμην!!!!!
μακαρι Μαγδαλενα,γιατι νιωθω πολυ χαλια.ναι μην ανησυχεις,εχω πει οτι θα κανω παρτυ και θα ειστε ολες καλεσμενες!!!

----------


## Magdalena

καλό!!!!! ελπίζω να κρατήσεις την υποσχεσή σου για το πάρτυ!! περιμένουμε!!
Και εγώ χαλια νιώθω αλλά ελπίζω..και εγώ εχω φτάσει πλέον σε κανονικό βαρος και αναρρωτιέμαι ποτε θα έρθει??

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Καλά όταν θα ρθει η περίδος μόνο πάρτυ θα κάνουμε? Θα το κάψουμε καλέ. Έχω πάρα πολύ κακή διάθεση για άσχετους λόγους αυτές τις μέρες και μαζί με την κακή διάθεση επανήλθαν μετά δοξης και τιμής οι απαισιόδοξες σκεψεις πάνω στο θέμα. 
Αρχίζω παλι να κουράζομαι πολύ και καταβαλλω τεράστια προσπάθεια να μην το σκέφτομαι. 
Εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ γελοίο ότι μπορεί πχ να χεις περίοδο στα 55 και να μην εχεις στα 54. Δηλαδή τι σκατά αλλάζεις στη διατροφή σου? Και αυτό το κωλολίπος μου γαμώτο. Έχει ανέβει κατακόρυφα να πάρει η ευχή αλλά θέλει ακόμα. Έχω σκιστεί στα κωλολιπαρά και χαιρι δε βλέπω.

Alexandrita η πολύ γυμναστική λες επηρεάζει? Γιατί και εγώ είμαι σε φάση να την περιορίσω για ένα διάστημα, αυτο μου πε και η διαιτολόγος αλλά από την άλλη γαμωτο δεν πολυθέλω γιατί ένα πράγμα έχω να εκτονώνομαι θα το κόψω και αυτό και σιγά μη δω αποτέλεσμα. 
ʼσε που αυτό με τη διατροφή δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή και πες ότι έρχεται και καμια φορά εγώ παραλείψω κανά γεύμα και κάνω κακή διατροφή τι θα κάνει θα ξαναφύγει?

----------


## alexandrita

μαρακι με σιγουρια αν ευθυνεται δε μπορω να σου πω... για το πολυ τρεξιμο εχω ακουσει αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω...αλλα οι αθλητριες γενικα εχουν ενα θεμα με την περιοδο.... αν κανουμε σε χαλαρους ρυθμους παντως δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## freedom30

κοριτσια η γυμναστικη βοηθαει στην παραγωγη ορμονων αλλα ολα θελουν μετρο..
δεν ειναι απλο θεμα ειναι ορμονεσ..απο την στιγμη που κανεισ την βλακεια δυσκολα ξαναεπανερχεσαι..

----------


## mariafc

freedom και εσύ παθούσα? Έχεις δει καθόλου φως?
Γενικά ρε κορίτσια πλην καλής διατροφής και σωστού σωματικού βάρους τι άλλο πρεπει να κάνουμε για να βοηθήσουμε την κατάσταση? Μη μου πείτε υπομονή κατι ποιο πρακτικό παρακαλώ. 
Και ως προς τι γυμναστική να υποθέσω καλό είναι να αποφεύγουμε αερόβια για να μην καίμε λίπος?

----------


## freedom30

παθουσα δυστυχως!! σκοταδι μονο βλεπω προς το παρον!
οχι ολα χρειαζονται απο θεμα γυμναστικης κ στο λεω γιατι ειμαι γυμναστρια, απλος αεροβια με μετρο γτ κυριωσ οσεσ δεν εχουν περιοδο χουν προδιαθεση για οσεοπορωση κ καταπολεμηση σε αυτο μαζι με βοηθεια στην εκριση ορμονων ειναι η προπονηση με αντιστασεισ.
η ψυχολογια μαρια μ ειναι ενασ αλλοσ σημαντικοσ παραγοντας.

----------


## click

αν ενας απο τους λογους ειναι οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη λιπους στο σωμα, τοτε η λογικη λεει οτι οντως δεν πρεπει να χασεις αλλο. και αν με την αεροβια χανεται λιπος, μηπως πρεπει να την αποφυγεις μαρακι?

----------


## mariafc

μα ναι κλικάκι μου ίσα ίσα κάνω για προθέρμανση. Τα χω κόψει τα πολλά πολλά κατόπιν οδηγίας και της διαιτολόγου. 
Το γαμώτο είναι ότι έχω κάποια θεματάκια αυτες τις μέρες και με έχει πιάσει η μαυρη μαυρίλα με αποτέλεσμα να χω αρχίσει να το ξανασκέφτομαι το θέμα ενώ το χα λίγο ξεχάσει

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα κοριτσια μου.. Τι κάνετε? Λένε ότι για τις αθλήτριες και γενικά για αυτες που γυμναζονται πολύ ότι έχουν θεματα με την περίοδο.. εμείς τι σχεση έχουμε με αυτό?? Κάτι κιλά χάσαμε και μετά χασαμε τα πάντα.. Γιατι????

----------


## mariafc

Εγώ ρώτησα Μagdalena μου γιατί γυμνάζομαι αρκετά και ήθελα να δω μήπως θα πρεπε να το μειώσω γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι και η πολύ άσκηση μπορεί να επηρεάσει αρνητικά. Και η διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε να την περιορίσω για κάποιο διάστημα ή να πηγαίνω να κάνω μόνο βάρη για να αυξήσω έτσι γρηγορότερα το λίπος μου γιατί πχ εγώ ξεσκίζομαι στα φαγητά φουλ στα λιπαρά αλλά παράλληλα γυμνάζομαι και αυξάνεται με μικρότερο ρυθμό αναλογικά με αυτά που τρώω κατάλαβες?
Αχ δεν ξέρω γαμώτο εδώ και δύο μέρες έχει παίξει το νευρικό μου σύστημα και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Μου βγαίνει μια κούραση γενικά από όλη την προσπάθεια που κάνω. Όχι δε σκέφτομαι να εγκαταλείψω ή κάτι τετοιο αλλά νιώθω εξαντλημένη κυρίως ψυχολογικά ώρες ώρες. Τρώω και κανά δυο-τρεις μέρες τώρα πιο ανεξέλεγκτα και αγχώνομαι διπλα και δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και το ξέρω ότι με άγχος προκοπή δεν κάνω. 
Ο γιατρός μου ήταν κατηγορηματικός. Νο1 παράγοντας που δεν έρχονται είναι η ψυχολογία.

----------


## Magdalena

Εχεις δικιο Μαράκι, σε όσους γυναικολόγους και αν έχω πάει αυτό μου είπαν, πρώτον σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σε ένα φυσιολογικό επιπεδο και δευτερον το αγχος, η ψυχολογία όταν δεν είναι καλή συμβάλλει στο πρόβλημα.. 
Αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω.. Ελπίζουμε και περιμένουμε

----------


## beirut

egw hmoun 6 mhnes xwris periodo kai oloi m elegan pws ftaiei oti eimai elipovarhs(176 kai 50 kila). phga ekana e3etaseis aimatos, genikes kai ormonikes phga k ston gynaikologo kai ta vrhke ola fysiologika. tlk mou hrthe h periodos meta apo ligo k oute kila phra oute alla3a kati sthn diatrofh m to mono isws htan oti enw gnk den trww sxedon katholou kreas ekeinh th periodo eixa faei 2-3 fores. oi ormones apotelountai apo amino3ea ta opoia pairneis apo tis prwteines opote mia eleipsh prwteinwn sth diatrofh isws xeirotereyei thn katastash.
egw sas symvouleyw na kanete e3etaseis na deite an ontws leipei kati ston organismo sas k den exete periodo h einai pleon psyxologiko. an tlk katalavaite oti einai psyxologiko h symvoulh m einai: ERWTEYTEITE!!!
:love:

----------


## kwnstantina

καλημερα κοριτσια γιατι εχετε αυτο το προβλιμα΄? τη βλακεια εχει γινει?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλησπερα ..........Εχω ακριβως ενα μηνα κλεισει που κανω διαιτα . Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι έπρεπε να εχω αδιαθετησει , καποια στιγμη ειχα και ολα τα συμπτωματα αλλα τελικα τιποτα ...... Θα παω βεβαια στο γυναικολογο αλλα ήθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο σε καποια κοπελα, γιατι ανησυχω .......Ευχαριστω........

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα γλυκιά μου.. και εγω απο δίαιτα το έπαθα, είχα μια χαρα σταθερο κυκλο. εκανα μια αυστηρη διαιτα και η περιοδος μου κοπηκε αποτομα, τωρα ειμαι σε πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση..

----------


## freedom30

εγω περιμενω αυριο αποτελεσματα εξετασεων!! αντε να δουμε!!

----------


## O.k.

Παιδιά να σας πω κάτι που παρατήρησα στον εαυτό μου.Όσα χρόνια με ¨«θυμάμαι» δεν έχει υπάρξει μια μέρα που να μην έχω φάει γλυκό και να έχω φάει φυσιολογικά....ή έτρωγα τα πάντα ή καθόλου αλλά γλυκό πάντα.Η περίοδος του κύκλου μου ήταν από 18 έως και 24 μέρες, πράγμα που με εξαντλούσε και ο γυναικολόγος μου πρότεινε αντισυλληπτικά για να στρώσει πράγμα που δεν έκανα για παραπάνω από ένα δίμηνο σύνολο. Εδώ και ένα δίμηνο κατάλαβα ότι έχω θέμα με όλο αυτό( το φαγητό και κυρίως τα γλυκά ) και αποφάσισα να αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής και διατροφής.Αποτέλεσμα εκτός του να χάνω σταδιακά τα κιλά μου και να ανεβαίνει η διάθεσή μου να αλλάξει και ο κύκλος μου τώρα που τρέφομαι σωστά και να πάει στις 27-28 μέρες!!!ʼρα όλα παίζουν τον ρόλο τους!!!

----------


## Magdalena

Ο.κ Γεια σου καισε ευχαριστώ για το σχολιο σου, βλέπω κοινά με τον εαυτό μου.. Ετσι και εγώ αλλαξα απότομα τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες, παρέλειπα γευματα και το αποτέλεσμα η περίοδος άφαντη..
Τελοσ πάντων, 
Με εσένα όλα εντάξει τώρα? έχεις κανονικά περίοδο?

----------


## Magdalena

Freedom, τι εγινε με τις εξετάσεις σου, Βγήκαν? ολά καλά?

----------


## freedom30

:bisou: ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον! περιμενω να τα δει την τεταρτη ενδοκρινολογος κ να μ δωσει επιτελουσ απαντησεισ στο προβλημα μ!! θα σας πω μηπως κ σας βοηθησουν!

----------


## O.k.

Ναι μια χαρά πιο φυσιολογικά από ποτέ!

----------


## Magdalena

Να εισαι καλα freedom....Συμπάσχω κοπέλα μου και ενδιαφερομαι.. μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα..για ολες μας

----------


## mariafc

Freedom καλά αποτελέσματα. Θα περιμένουμε να μας δώσεις τα φώτα σου. Μακάρι να μάθουμε κάτι καινούριο που να μπορέσει να μας βοηθήσει. παρακαλώ κράτα μας ενήμερες

----------


## Magdalena

Μαράκι μου, καλησπέρα τι κανεις κοπέλα μου?

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα Μαγδα μου. Ε δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερα μου. Εντάξει βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι και κανένα νέο απλά είναι από κείνες τις βδομάδες που ναι γεμάτες υποχρεώσεις, εμποδια και αναποδιές και μου χει βγει πάλι η κούραση και η μιζέρια μου. 
Εσυ όλα καλα?

----------


## Magdalena

καλημέρα κουκλα μου, μια απο τα ιδια κ εγω.Υπομονη!!
Αλήθεια απο Πάτρα είσαι?

----------


## freedom30

:bisou:
ευχαριστω μαρια!
παιρνει καμια σας αντισιλιπτικα?

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σου Freedom, εγώ όχι, δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ αλλά ούτε και τώρα με την αμμηνόροια.. Προτιμώ αν έρθει, ας είναι με φυσικό τρόπο, από μόνο του..

----------


## mariafc

παιρνει καμια σας αντισιλιπτικα? 

Είχα κάνει 7μηνη θεραπεία. Αδιαθετούσα κανονικά με αυτά αλλά μετά δεν ήρθαν από μόνα τους και ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην πάρω άλλα και ούτε εγώ ηθελα γιατί μου δημιουργούσαν εκνευρισμό.

----------


## freedom30

κανενα αλλο συμπτομα σ δημιουργουσαν? χωρισ περιοδο δεν εχεισ νευρα ομωσ? κ τι σ ειπε δλδ?!
γενικως εχετε νευρα που δν εχετε περιοδο?

----------


## mariafc

προσωπικά μου δημιουργούσαν εκνευρισμό. Κάτι άλλο σωματικό όχι. Ούτε με πειραξαν ούτε τίποτα. Απλά μωρέ τι να το κάνεις. Αδιαθετούσα μεν και ησυχαζα για λίγο αλλά μετά όταν τα κοβα και περιοδος γιοκ παλι γινόμουν χάλια. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην τα συνεχίσω γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Αν δεν φτιάξω τη διατροφή μου και το λίπος μου από μόνα τους δε θα ρθουν και το να χαπακώνομαι δεν είναι κύση.
Οσο για το δεύτερο που ρωτάς εννοείται και το νευρικό σύστημα είναι κουρέλι. Εγώ αισίως έκλεισα τρία χρόνια οπότε μπορείς να καταλάβεις την διαλυμένη ψυχολογία μου. Παλιά ξύπναγα και κοιμόμουν με αυτόν τον καημό. 
Τώρα προσπαθώ να μην αγχώνομαι και ελπίζω πως σε 3-4 μήνες εχοντας πλέον μπει στο σωστό δρόμο θα ρθει. Βαθιά μεσα μου βέβαια πιστεύω πως ο Θεός με τιμωρεί και περίοδο δε θα ξαναδώ γιατί κάπως πρέπει να πληρώσω τις συνέπειες των πράξεων μου αλλά η νεκροψία θα δείξει
Πάντως σίγουρα οσο και αν πλέον δεν ορίζει τη μέρα μου αυτή η σκέψη το να ξαναρχόταν θα ήταν κάτι σαν λύτρωση για μένα και ίσως να με βγαζε από το λαβύριθνο της μαύρης μαυρίλας που πέφτω ώρες ώρες. 
Βλέπω και το σώμα μου που ακόμα είναι αδύνατο και συν αυτό αδυνατώ να αισθανθώ γυναίκα. 
Εσυ πόσο καιρό το αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό το πρόβλημα? Εχοντας υπάρξει και αθλήτρια και γυμνάστρια ειχες ποτε αλλοτε τέτοια προβλήματα? Αν δε γινομαι αδιάκριτη πως ξεκίνησε σε σένα το πρόβλημα?

----------


## beirut

να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι?
τα φυσιολογικά μου κιλά ήταν παντα 55-57 με ύψος 1,76 κάποια στιγμή πάχυνα χωρίς να καταλαβω πως και έφτασα τα 63 και μετα αδυνάτισα πάλι χωρις να το προσπαθήσω και εφτασα τα 55 τότε ήταν που ''γλυκάθηκα'' και ήθελα να γίνω ακόμα πιο σδύνατη. Παρέλειπα πολλά γεύματα και εφτασα τα 49-50 κιλά και η περιοδός μου κόπηκε για 6 μήνες. πήγα έκανα εξετάσεις και όλα ηταν φυσιολογικά και ξαφνικά μου ξαναήρθε η περίοδος χωρίς να έχω πάρει βάρος. από τότε ο κύκλος μου είναι φυσιολογικός. αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν αφού έχω κανονικά περίοδο και οι εξετάσεις μου ήταν μια χαρά μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πως το βάρος μου είναι φυσιολογικό? μπορώ να είμαι υγιής και σε αυτά τα κιλά? το μόνο περίεργο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πως παθαίνω συχνά κράμπες.

----------


## mariafc

ειλικρινά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δε μπορώ να σου δώσω μια σαφή απάντηση. Δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω ποια κιλά θεωρούνται ιδανικά για να εχει κανείς περίοδο. Να πχ στην περίπτωση σου μου ακούγεται αδιανόητο ότι με τόσα λίγα κιλά για το ύψος σου έχεις περίοδο για την ακρίβεια απαιτώ να μας πεις το μυστικό. χαχα
Εχω σηκώσει χέρια ψηλά πλέον σε αυτό το θέμα. 
Εσύ έχασες την περίοδο στα 50 κιλά? Και πως ήταν η διατροφή σου εκείνο τον καιρό? Επανήλθε σε ποια κιλά και με τι διατροφή? Ποσοστά λίπους?
Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά προσπαθώ και εγώ μέσα από τα διάφορα περιστατικά που διαβάζω εδώ στο φόρουμ να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί το όλο θέμα και τις διαφορές απο οργανισμό σε οργανισμό.
Οταν δεν ειχες περίοδο ο γυναικολόγος σου εσένα σε είχε συμβουλεύσει κατι συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## beirut

κοιτα εγω γενικα ποτε δεν ειχα σταθερο κυκλο. συνηθως ειχα 1 μηνα καθυστερηση και ειχε αργησει και αρκετα να μου ερθει η περιοδος, μου ηρθε στα 17. οταν αρχισα να αδυνατιζω απο τα 55 και κατω μου κοπηκε για 6 μηνες και αποφασισα να παω και στον γυναικολογο και να κανω και εξετασεις αιματος. πηγα λοιπον στον γυναικολογο μου ειπε οτι ολα φαινονται φυσιολογικα και με εστειλε για εξετασεις αιματος γενικες και ορμονικες. μια βδομαδα αφου ειχα παει στον γυναικολογο μου ηρθε και η περιοδος, μετα εκανα και τις εξετασεις και μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα και οτι μπορει να μην ειχα περιοδο λογω κακης διατροφης, αγχους κλπ. τα κιλα μου ειναι παντα γυρω στα 50-52, 52 ειμαι συνηθως πριν αδιαθετήσω τώρα για ποσοστά λίπους δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια ολοι μου λενε οτι είμαι πολυ αδύνατη αλλα όχι οτι φαινομαι κ αρρωστη, για να καταλαβεις το νουμερο 24 σε παντελονι μου ειναι κολλητό. Η διατροφη μου οταν εχασα την περιοδό μου ήταν λιγο ακραια δηλαδη μπορεί όλη μέρα να ημουν με ένα μπολ βρώμη με γάλα και μερικές φορές και κανένα τοστ. τώρα προσπαθώ να τρώω πιο φυσιολογικά και να τρώω και περισσοτερο κρέας που το είχα κόψει τελείως εκεινο το διάστημα.

----------


## mariafc

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Διαβάζοντας και τη δική σου ιστορία τελικά κατέληξα ότι η κακή διατροφή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο στο θέμα περιόδου και απο κει και πέρα είναι θέμα του κάθε οργανισμού ατομικά πότε και πως θα επανέλθει. 
Είσαι τυχερή που στην περίπτωση σου επανήλθε γρήγορα γι αυτό για το δικό σου καλό φρόντισε να συνεχίσεις την καλή διατροφή για να μην έχεις τα δικά μας τα τρεχάματα. Εγώ εδώ και 7 μήνες κάνω καλή διατροφή, αυξάνω σταδιακά το βάρος μου και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ανταμειφθούν οι κόποι μου

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κοριτσια εγω ειμαι απο την αντιθετη πλευρα .....Υπερβαρη ....Καθε φορα που βαζω βαρος η περιοδος δεν ειναι ποτε σταθερη , οταν ερχομαι στα φυσιολογικα μου εχω σταθερα καθε 28 μερες.
Πριν ενα μήνα που ξεκινησα διαιτα αυστηρη , ειχα καθυστερηση 30 μερες......
Οπως καταλαβαινετε η διατροφη και αλχημιες στην διατροφη επηρεάζουν τις ορμονες μας ....

----------


## beirut

εσυ μαρία εχεις κανει εξετασεις? σου λειπει κατι ή ειναι όλα φυσιολογικά? 
αυτο για τις ορμόνες ισχυει παντως γενικά ο οργανισμος θέλει μία ρουτινα και στην διατροφη και στον υπνο. 
παντως μαρία μην ανησυχεις θα σου έρθει και εσένα! και το κυριοτερο ειναι να μην αγχώνεσαι. εγω οταν ειχα παει στον γιατρο μετα ημουν πιο ηρεμη και πιστεύω πως με βοήθησε και αυτο

----------


## mariafc

έχω κάνει όλων των ειδών τις εξετάσεις. Ορμονικές βέβαιες έχω καποιους μήνες να κάνω αλλά ο γιατρός μου είπε πως δε χρειάζεται. Ολα φυσιολογικά ήτανε. Απλά μου συνέστησε υπομονή και όχι άγχος και καποια στιγμή θα ρθουν απλά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ναι μεν δεν το σκέφτομαι τόσο έντονα όσο παλιά αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός και δε βλέπω αποτέλεσμα πάρά την προσπάθεια μου κουραζομαι ψυχολογικά και μου βγαινει στα καλά καθούμενα ενας απίστευτος εκνευρισμός τον οποίο αδυνατώ να ελέγξω

----------


## beirut

απο την στιγμη που οι εξετασεις σου είναι φυσιολογικες νομιζω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. λογικά ο οργανισμος σου δεν εχει ξεπεράσει ακομα το ''σοκ''. παντως μπορει και να σε καθυσηχαζε το να κανεις ορμονικες εξετασεις γιατι με βάση την συγκεντρωση των ορμονων στον οργανισμό σου μπορεις να καταλαβεις περίπου σε ποια φαση του κύκλου βρισκεσαι

----------


## mariafc

και εγω έτσι θένα πιστεύω γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι τον οργανισμό μου τον έχω εξοντώσει. Πέρασα από ολα τα στάδια απο παχυσαρκία μέχρι ανορεξία και σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο να επανέλθει απλά είναι πολύ σπαστικό να έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα κάθε φορά μέσα στο μήνα και τελικά να μένω με την όρεξη.

----------


## smart

ισως αυτο που θα γραψω να ειανι λιγο ψιλοασχετο... αλλα ειναι κ σχετικο... για το τι εγκληματιες κυκλοφορουν!!!
οταν ημουν στο λυκειο η κολλητη μου ειχε αδυνατισει υπερβολικα και ειχε σταματησει να εχει περιοδο.
απο το περιβαλλον της δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να αντιληφθει καποιος κατι ουτε κ να ασχοληθει με το σωστο τροπο κ ετσι την επεισα να παμε σε γυναικολογο (για καποια αλλη ειδικοτητα πιο σχετικη ουτε λογος στην μικρη μας πολη!!).
πηγαμε λοιπον κ εγω ειπα στο γιατρο οτι η φιλη μου τους τελευταιτους μηνες τρωει απειροελαχιστα , εχει χασει πολλα κιλα κ μηπως φταιει αυτο ?
(ελπιζοντας να ανησυχησει κ να τη συνετισει!!)

ξερετε τι εγινε???
εγω ακομη δε μπορω να το πιστεψω, ουτε να το διανοηθω-και ας το εζησα!!!
ο γιατρος τα ριξε στη φιλη μου, ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ ωραια ετσι , οτι καλα κανει που δεν τρωει πολυ κ καλο θα ηταν να το κανω κ εγω (που ημουν αφρατουλα!!)..
το οτι καλο θα ηταν να χασω κιλα δεν το αρνηθηκα κ ουτε το αρνουμαι!!
το οτι ηταν τοσο μεγαλος μαλακας που εθεσε σε κινδυνο ζωη για ηλιθιο λογο δε μπορω ακομη να το ξεπερασω!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

άντρες ένα πράγμα υπάρχει στο μυαλό τους. μα μόνο ενα...

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σας κορίτσια, τι κάνετε?
Οχι απλά έχω νευρα που δεν έχω περίοδο, σκοτώνω ανθρωπο ώρες ώρες.. Ποτε μου δεν είχα κανένα προβλημα περιοδου και τώρα ξαφνικά να αντιμετωπίζω το χειρότερο.. Πλέον προσπαθώ να μην έχω τόσα νευρα γιατί έχω και έναν αντρα, έχει κάνει πολύ υπομονή μαζί μου, πέρα από το να τρέφομαι σωστά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αλλο, οποτε περιμένουμε..

----------


## bouliana

υπάρχει καμία κοπέλα που να είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με μένα?δηλαδή να ήταν αφρατούλα,να έγινε βουλιμική,να έχασε πολλά κιλά κ μετά την περίοδο,μετά α διαπίστωσε οτι έχει πολυκυστικές κ από τότε να παίρνει primolut για να έρθει η περίοδος αλλιώς γιοκ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια(από τα 16-25).τα κιλά μου ταχω πάρει με το παραπάνω,κ οι γιατροί μου λεν οτι πρέπει να κόψω τα γλυκά κ να χάσω λίπος κ ότι ο κύκλος μου θα στρώσει άμα μείνω έγγυος. επίσης ο πατέρας μου έχει ζάχαρο.

----------


## freedom30

αχχχχ ατιμη περιοδο!! ειδα χθες στον υπνο μ οτι μ ηρθε επιτελουσ!
μαρακι νομιζω παλι με σενα εχουμε ξαναπει η μια στην αλλη πωσ εγιναν τα πραγματα απο ενα θεμα που ειχα κοινωποιησει!
ουσιαστικα απο μαλακια μ το παθα.. κριτσια αυριο παω στον γιατρο επιτελουσ!! αντε να δουμε! ουτε ραντεβου με γκομενο να ειχα τοσο που ανυπομονω!

----------


## mariafc

> υπάρχει καμία κοπέλα που να είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με μένα?δηλαδή να ήταν αφρατούλα,να έγινε βουλιμική,να έχασε πολλά κιλά κ μετά την περίοδο,μετά α διαπίστωσε οτι έχει πολυκυστικές κ από τότε να παίρνει primolut για να έρθει η περίοδος αλλιώς γιοκ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια(από τα 16-25).τα κιλά μου ταχω πάρει με το παραπάνω,κ οι γιατροί μου λεν οτι πρέπει να κόψω τα γλυκά κ να χάσω λίπος κ ότι ο κύκλος μου θα στρώσει άμα μείνω έγγυος. επίσης ο πατέρας μου έχει ζάχαρο.


Εντάξει ενταξει πλέον σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Εμείς δεν έχουμε λίπος δεν έρχεται, εσύ έχεις λίπος πάλι δεν έρχεται. 
Και συγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά θα πηδηχτώ απο το παράθυρο ακόμα και να τρώμε γλυκά πειράζει την περίοδο? Ημαρτον και έλεος μαζί. Μήπως πείράζει και ο αέρας που αναπνεόυμε? 
Ειλικρινά ρε κορίτσια βάζω κάτω το ιστορικό της καθεμίας και άκρη δε βγάζω. Εντάξει το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα ότι παθαίνουμε το παθαίνουμε απο το ηλίθιο το μυαλό μας αλλά ακόμα και τώρα που μαι τύπος και υπογραμμός προκοπή δε βλέπω και πλέον έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι να ακούω θα έρθει και θα έρθει. Τουλάχιστον αν είναι να μην ξανάρθει ποτέ να το ξέρω να μην την περιμένω. 
Buliana μου να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματάκια. Παίζει να μου τα χεις αναφέρει ξανά συγχώρα με αν πρέπει να τα επαναλάβεις αλλά προσπαθώ να πάρει η ευχή να βρω ένα φως στο τούνελ. ΤΗν περίοδο σου πότε ακριβώς την έχασες? Εννοώ την έχασες όντας αφρατούλα ή αμα τη εμφανίση των βουλιμικών ? Το τρεξες το θέμα αμέσως? Ο γιατρός τότε τι σου έλεγε? 
Και το θέμα των πολυκυστικών πως προέκυψε? Τα βουλιμικά συνετέλεσαν στην επιδείνωση του προβλήματος ή προέκυψαν ανεξάρτητα? 
Οσο για τα primolut τα επαιρνα και εγώ για μία περίοδο και μετα πήρα και καποια αλλα και αδιαθετουσα αλλα κατόπιν συννενοησης με το γιατρό καταλήξαμε ότι δεν έχει νόημα να τα συνεχίσω. 
Και εσυ τώρα είσαι 9 χρόνια ε? Πως το αντέχεις αυτό το ψυχολογικό βάρος? Εγώ τρία χρόνια τώρα έχω λαλήσει. 
Επίσης στο άλλο θέμα που με καίει σου έχει μιλήσει ο γιατρός για το αν παρα την απουσία περιόδου θα χεις πρόβλημα να μείνεις έγκυος?

----------


## Magdalena

Freedom, τι εγινε με τις εξετάσεις σου? Τι σου είπε ο γιατρός?

----------


## freedom30

λοιπον κοριτσια μου εδωσε το cyclacur για 3 μινεσ!!! το εχει παρει καμια σας??????????????

----------


## Cherie

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> υπάρχει καμία κοπέλα που να είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με μένα?δηλαδή να ήταν αφρατούλα,να έγινε βουλιμική,να έχασε πολλά κιλά κ μετά την περίοδο,μετά α διαπίστωσε οτι έχει πολυκυστικές κ από τότε να παίρνει primolut για να έρθει η περίοδος αλλιώς γιοκ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια(από τα 16-25).τα κιλά μου ταχω πάρει με το παραπάνω,κ οι γιατροί μου λεν οτι πρέπει να κόψω τα γλυκά κ να χάσω λίπος κ ότι ο κύκλος μου θα στρώσει άμα μείνω έγγυος. επίσης ο πατέρας μου έχει ζάχαρο.
> 
> 
> Εντάξει ενταξει πλέον σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Εμείς δεν έχουμε λίπος δεν έρχεται, εσύ έχεις λίπος πάλι δεν έρχεται. 
> ...


Βουλιάνα εγώ είμαι στην ίδια περίπου κατάσταση με αυτό που περιέγραψες...Η περίοδός μου καθυστερούσε πολύ να έρθει,πρώτη λυκείου είχα για πρώτη φορά λίγο αίμα 1-2 μέρες κράτησε και μετά τίποτα για 4-5 μήνες.Και της μαμάς μου είχε καθυστερήσει αρκετά οπότε δεν το θεώρησαμε ανησυχητικό,πίστευα ότι πιθανόν από κάποια απότομη κίνηση είχε σπάσει ο παρθενικός υμένας ή κάτι τέτοιο,καθώς δεν είχα σεξουαλική επαφή ακόμα οπότε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση για εγκυμοσύνη ή κάτι τέτοιο.Για πολυκυστικές ούτε που είχα ξαναακούσει.Πήγαμε στη γυναικολόγο λοιπόν μετα από αυτούς τους μήνες και μου είπε ότι έχω ΣΠΟ.Τότε ήμουν στα 77 κιλά με ύψος κάπου στο 1.67.Μου έδωσε τα πριμολουτ και μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να χάσω βάρος και να το σταθεροποιήσω όσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται,μέσα στα φυσιολογικά πλαίσια εννοείται.ʼρχισα με δίαιτα έχασα κάποια κιλά άλλα προκοπή δεν είδα.και στα 60 κιλά πάλι χρειαζόμουν τα χάπια,απλά τα έπαιρνα ανά 1-2 μήνες.Τους μήνες που δεν τα έπαιρνα άλλοτε ερχόταν καθυστερημένα και άλλοτε καθόλου.Κάπου εκεί εμφανίστηκε και η βουλιμία και τα πράγματα έγιναν χειρότερα.Τα κιλά μου ανακυκλώθηκαν πολλές φορές,άλλα δεν έχω ξεπεράσει από τότε τα 70.Προσπαθώ να φτάσω στα 55 που κατά τη γυναικολόγο θα είναι το ιδανικό,μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι αν και δεν το πιστεύω.Στη φάση που είμαι τώρα παίρνω και πάλι διακεκομμένα τα χάπια αλλά και πάλι κάποτε ερχεται κάποτε όχι.Στην κατάσταση αυτή βρίσκομαι περίπου 6,5 χρόνια.Με έχει καταστρέψει και ψυχολογικά και σωματικά.Σηκώνομαι πολλές φορές το πρωί και είμαι πρισμένη σαν να με τσίμπησαν μέλισσες.Για να μη μιλήσω για το θέμα της ζυγαριάς που άνετα ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω αλλά για να κατέβει τραβάω τα πάνδεινα..Ακόμα και σε δίαιτα να μην είμαι,δεν μπορεί να βγει από το μυαλό μου ότι πρέπει να στερούμαι τόσα πράγματα.Ανθρωπος είμαι τέλος πάντων!όλα εξαρτώνται από την κ@λ@περίοδο μου...Μέχρι πότε??Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...προσπαθώ απλά να χάσω λίγο ακόμα βάρος μπας και δω φως στον ορίζοντα...
Όσο για την εγκυμοσύνη κι εμένα το ίδιο μου λέει συνέχεια.ʼλλα τι να κάνω μέχρι τότε?
Μαρία μου μέχρι να σου απαντήσει η βουλιάνα να σου πω ότι σε μένα τουλάχιστον τα βουλιμικά δεν έκαναν καμία διαφορά,γιατί ούτως ή άλλως η περίοδος δεν ερχόταν χωρίς χάπια.Βέβαια η γιατρός μου δεν ξέρει ότι έκανα βουλιμικά οπότε δεν τη ρώτησα.Αλλά λογικά σίγουρα επηρρεάζουν,αφού εμένα μου είπε να μην τρώω σχεδόν καθόλου γλυκά,άσπρο αλεύρι και τέτοια,κάτι σαν διατροφή διαβητικών,και στα βουλιμικά μόνο αυτό δεν έκανα.Πάρτυ γλυκών και ψωμιών γινόταν...Η εγγυμοσύνη πλέον άκομα και χωρίς φυσιολογική περίοδο έρχεται,απλά ακολουθείς κάποια θεραπία.Μην άγχεσαι γι'αυτό.

----------


## smart

διαβασα καπου-αλλα δε θυμαμαι που- οτι η περιοδος ερχεται στα κιλα που σταματησε.
αν ειναι πραγματι ετσι, α νδεν εχετε φτασει στα απαιτουμενα κιλα, μηπως ειναι βασανιστικο να περιμενετε ενω ξερετε τι πρεπει να κανετε?
(δεν ακουγεται πολυ κομψο οπως το εγραψα,ουτε παραβλεπω το προβλημα που υπαρχει... απλα αναρρωτιεμαι αν ισχυει τελικα, αν σας το χει πει καποιος γιατρος, αν εχει συμβει κλπ)

----------


## Magdalena

Σμαρτ μου, όλοι οι γιατροί που έχω επισκεφθει ως τώρα επιμένουν ότι η περιοδος επανέρχεται όταν φτάσεις σε ένα φυσιολογικό βάρος για το υψος σου, με καλή διατροφή και δεν θέλει αγχος.. Περιμένω κοπέλα μου και ελπίζω κάποια μέρα να έρθει και να είανι πάλι ενας κύκλος τόσο σταθερος όσο και πριν..
Εσυ αντιμετωπίζεις παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## POZ

κορίτσια εγώ πάντως δεν την παλεύω 'αλλο με αυτη την κατάσταση..σκέφτομαι να πάω να πάρω χάπια..

----------


## Magdalena

Ροζ μου, τι κάνεις? Τίποτα ακόμα? 
Να σου πώ και εγώ δεν αντέχω αλλο, καλύτερα να το πάρουμε απόφαση και να πάρουμε χάπια..
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου

----------


## POZ

εντελώς τίποτα..και νιώθω παρα πολύ κουρασμένη , ούτε ζυγίζομαι ούτε μετράω ούτε τιποτα..βαρέθηκα!Εδω και 10 μερες έχω κατορθωσει να τρωω τελείως ελέυθερα κ ότι γίνει..κ μπορώ πλεον να τρωω μεγάλες ποσότητες χωρίς να παθαίνω τις δυσπεψίες που πάθαινα.Δεν έχω κουράγιο να ξαναπάω στη γυναικολόγο και να περάσω πάλι τα ίδια, προτιμώ να πάρω προγεστερόνη κανα 5άρι μερες μπας και γίνει τίποτα, οκ προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά όταν το θυμάμαι πραγματικά απελπίζομαι..Εσυ πώς τα πας?

----------


## freedom30

κοριτσια μ δεν ειναι κακο να παρετε κ κανενα φαρμακο για να σας βοηθησει! εγω κανω τωρα θεραπεια κ ελπιζω να φτιαξει το θεμα..

----------


## POZ

αντισσυληπτικά?

----------


## freedom30

οχι ευτυχωσ!!! cyclacur! ειναι πολθ ελαφρια! κ αποτελεσματικα λενε ρωτηστε γι αυτα τον γιατρο σασ κ θα σασ ενημερωσω κ γω για αποτελεσματα!

----------


## mariafc

και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι με το θέμα. Τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες τρώω τελείως ελευθερα, και εχω στον λογαριασμό μέσα σε 3 βδομάδες 3 υπερφαγικάαπό τη λύσσα και τα νεύρα μου. Και οταν λεω υπερφαγικά σχετικά μικρής έκτασης αλλά με ανεπανόρθωτα αποτελέσματα που φτάνουν τα +3 κιλά κάθε φορά γιατί ναι μπήκα στον πειρασμό να ζυγιστώ. Δηλαδή συγνώμη κάθε φορά που θέλω να φάω λίγο παραπάνω εγώ θα παίρνω τρία κιλά? Εχω διαλύσει το μεταβολισμό μου τόσο πολύ που αν συνδυάσω το φαι με νερό βρίσκομαι +5 για πλάκα. Που να κάνω και τρελό υπερφαγικό. Και συγνώμη αλλά δεν εχω καμία διάθεση μετά τις επόμενες μέρες να λιμοκτονώ για να ξεφουσκώσω 500 γραμμάρια. 
Η ζυγαριά ανεβαίνει με ιλιγγιώδης ταχύτητες και το χειρότερο είναι ότι πάνω μου δε φαίνεται και εξακολουθώ να δείχνω καχεκτικιά, τουαλέτα βλέπω με το κυάλι, το νεύρο κρόσσι. Μέχρι το Πάσχα θα χω φτάσει για πλάκα 70 κιλά και περίόδος άφαντη. 
Εγώ πάντως χάπια δεν παίρνω. Και αυτο δεν είναι απαραίτητα λύση. 7 μήνες τα παιρνα υπό άλλες βέβαια διατροφικές συνήθειες αλλά γιατρειά δεν είδα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαπακωνόμαστε. Επιπλέον συνειδητοποιώ πλέον πως εγώ το μέτρο δε θα το βρω ποτέ. Από την ανορεξία στην υπερφαγία. Καλά να πάθω τώρα και να λουστώ τις συνέπειες των πράξεων μου. Τα διάλυσα όλα και περαστικά μου.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κοριτσια λιγες μερες αφου ξεκινησα διαιτα , ενω ηταν να αδιαθετησω ...........η περιοδος αφαντη ............ Οπως σωστα επισημαινεται νευρα και αγχος σε καθημερινη βαση .............. Δεν σταματησα ομως τη διαιτα μου ...........Ειχα αποφασισει να συνεχισω και να παω στο γυναικολογο . Μετα απο 40 μερες τελικα αδιαθετησα. Το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι οτι μετα απο πολυ καιρο ειχα ωορρηξια κανονικα στην 13 -14 -15 μερα!!!!! 
Πρεπει δε να σας πω οτι παλαιοτερα οταν επιανα το στοχο στα κιλα που ηθελα αδιαθετουσα καθε 28 μερες......... Οταν βαζω βαρος η περιοδος γινεται εντελως ακανονιστη.......... Οπως καταλαβαινετε και με λιπος και χωρις η περιοδος επηρεαζεται......

----------


## POZ

freedom30 ναι, πες μας αν κάνουν τίποτα γιατι αυτά δν τα έχω ξανακούσει..προγεστερόνη είναι?Εγω λεω να πάρω ντουφαστον που μ είχε δώσει η μικροβιολόγος.
Μαράκι δεν μπαίνουν τα κιλά τόσο εύκολα..κ εγώ ειδικά το 3ήμερο έφαγα πολύ πραμα κ μονο λιπαρα(επίτηδες)σοκολάτες, χαλβά, τηγανητά..όλη μερα έτρωγα κ όντως τα παντελόνια στένεψαν αισθητά αλλά αν το περιορίσω 3-4 μερες επανέρχομαι.Νομίζω σε αυτη την παγίδα έχουμε πέσει κ οι 2 μας, τρωμε, φουσκώνουμε, φρικάρουμε, το ράβουμε κ φτου κ απτην αρχή..Μου το είχε πει κ η γυναικολόγος αυτό, με 2 κ 5 μερες φαγοπότι δν γίνεται δουλειά, το θέμα είναι να σταθεροποιηθεί ο οργανισμός.Πραγματικά όμως είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο αυτό το πραγμα..μακαρι να ξυπνούσα αυριο , να ήμουν στα κιλά που πρεπει να πάει στο δι@ολο να τελειώνω!
Alma libre εσύ ίσως το έπαθες επειδή έκοψες τα λιπαρα λόγω δίαιτας , έχω διαβάσει οτι γίνεται αυτό ώσπου να συνηθήσει ο οργανισμός.Λίγο απόλα χρειάζεται μάλλον..

----------


## Magdalena

Ροζ, τα ντουφαστον με συνταγη γιατρου τα παιρνεις?

----------


## POZ

όχι δεν χρειάζεται συνταγή, κανονικά απτο φαρμακείο.Προγεστερόνη είναι-συνήθως για να μην έχεις περίοδο αυτή είναι χαμηλά- κ είναι ελαφριάς μορφής.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maria fc ούτε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι έγινε τότε.απλά θυμάμαι οτι την ίδια περίοδο που ξεκίνησα τους εμετούς έχασα κ την περίοδό μου,αλλά δν είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά,καμιά 10καριά που μου περίσευαν. η αλήθεια είναι οτι στην δικιά μου περίπτωση παίζει γενικά πολύ ρόλο η σωστή διατροφή κ η διατήρηση φυσιολογικού βάρους κ λύπους κ να μην τρως πολύ γλυκά.εσύ ανήκεις σε άλλη περίπτωση.λιγότερο σύνθετη.η ουσία είναι οτι πρέπει να χάσω κιλά κ να βελτιώσω την διατροφή μου ,κ μετά να δω αν θα γλιτώσσω κ από τις πολυκυστικές.προς το παρών δν τα καταφέρνω!

----------


## freedom30

αυτα που μ δωσε εμενα ειναι πολυ ελαφρια... οσο για τα ντουφαστν εμενα δεν μ καναν τπτ!!

----------


## elli22

Καλησπερα κοριτσια. Ειμαι νεα στο φορουμ και θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας το προβλημα μου. Ειμαι 22 χρονων και εδω και 2 χρονια μου εχει σταματησει η περιοδος. Στο λυκειο ημουν αρκετα παχουλη (ημουν 70 κιλα με υψος 1,60) Μολις τελειωσα , στα 18 μου αρχισα διαιτα κ ολα πηγαν καλα. Εχασα 20 κιλα σε 1 χρονο περιπου κ απο κει κ περα ξεκινησαν τα προβληματα μου. Τα διατηρησα τα 50 κιλα για 1 χρονο περιπου και στα 20 μου , απεκτησα το προβλημα με την περιοδο και μαζι με αυτο δωρο και τη βουλιμια. Εδω και 2 χρονια παιρνω χαπια για να μου ερχεται η περιοδος. Στην αρχη μου εδωσε ο γιατρος primolut για να μου ερθει και μετα μου εδινε κατι αλλα αντισυλληπτικα, που σταματησαν πλεον να κανουν δουλεια και μου εδωσε καποια αλλα και τωρα περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα. Μου ειπε οτι πολυ πιθανον η περιοδος μου να σταθεροποιηθει μετα την πρωτη γεννα. Οταν ξεκινησα τα χαπια , ειχα πολυ εντονες λιγουρες για κατι γλυκο κ ενω στην αρχη μπορουσα να αντισταθω μετα αρχισα να πεφτω με τα μουτρα και τοτε ξεκινησαν και τα βουλιμικα (εδω και 7 μηνες). Εχω παρει 8 κιλα και καθε φορα λεω οτι θα ξεκινησω διαιτα και οτι ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μου, αλλα μερα παρα μερα σχεδον τρωω οτι βρω μπροστα μου με τοση μανια που μετα οταν το σκεφτομαι συχενομαι τον εαυτο μου. Δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω, Ηθελα απλα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας , καθως ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ να το συζητησω με καποιον αλλον. Θελω απλα να ρωτησω αν τα αντισυλληπτικα επιρεαζουν την διατροφη μας ή ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας?

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σου elli22. Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας. Ελπίζω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα σου. Εγώ πλέον τα αντισυλληπτικά τα έχω σταματήσει αλλά όταν τα έπαιρνα δεν επηρεαζαν ιδιαίτερα τη διατροφή μου. Εμένα προσωπικά όμως αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Εμένα επηρεαζαν τη διάθεση μου και μου δημιουργούσαν πρόσθετο εκνευρισμό. 
Οι λιγούρες και το τρώω ότι βρω μπροστά μου με πιάνει τώρα χωρίς χάπια για καμιά βδομάδα μέσα στο μήνα. Εχω δηλαδή τα συμπτώματα της περιόδου με πρώτο και καλύτερο την πείνα χωρίς να έχω περίοδο. 
Και λες πήρες 8 κιλά ε? Δηλαδή τώρα είσαι στα 58? Στα κιλά σου δηλαδή με βάση το ύψος σου. Και δεν έχει έρθει? Μα τι στο διάολο πια πρέπει να κάνουμε γαμώτο για να ρθει?

----------


## freedom30

κοριτσια καλως τα δεχτηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Magdalena

Freedom, επιτέλους κορίτσι μου.. Μπράβο!!! Ας ελπίσουμε καποια στιγμή να ερθει και σε εμάς τις υπόλοιπες!!!

----------


## mariafc

Μπραβο ρε κορίτσι. Απο μόνα ήρθαν ή με τα φάρμακα?

----------


## freedom30

με φαρμακο αλλα ηρθε κ νωριτερα απο οτι ηταν κ με κανονικοτατη ροη!!! ρωτηστε για το cyclacur τον γιατρο σας μηπως σας βοηθησει!!!

----------


## mariafc

Magdalena που χάθηκες? Ολα καλά? Κανένα χαρμόσυνο νέο, καποιο φως στον οριζοντα. Freedom εσυ τί κάνεις συνεχίζεις με τα φάρμακα? 
Ομολογώ ότι μπήκα σε σκέψεις. Αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά το σώμα μου και εχοντας παρει πλεον τα κιλά μου και εχοντας φτιάξει τη διατροφή μου αν εξαιρέσουμε τα κατα περιοδους υπερφαγικά μου λέω να ξανακάνω μια επίσκεψη στο γυναικολόγο μου μπας και πάρω και εγώ κανα 1-2 μήνες κανά φάρμακο μπας και βοηθήσω καθόλου τον οργανισμό θα δω βέβαια τι θα μου προτείνει και αυτός.

----------


## freedom30

πεσ του για το cyclacur που παιρνω κ γω.... μπορει να σ ε βοηθησει!! εγω νιωθω καλυτερα που ηρθε εστω με αυτα..

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σας κορίτσια, Μαράκι μου τι κάνεις κοπέλα μου? Χάθηκα γιατί είχα τα ψυχολογικά μου πάλι, η διαθεσή μου ήταν χάλια..
Τίποτα νεότερο.. Λέω να επισκεφτώ το γυναικολόγο και πάλι, μόνο έτσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει η περίοδος αλλιώς θα περιμένω χρόνια για να έρθει και δεν θα έρχεται και μια μέρα κοντά στα 50 μου, θα μετράω πόσα χρόνια είμαι στην εμμηνόπαυση (από τα 23 μου δηλαδή).. χαχαχαχ!!!!

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα Μαγδα μου τι κάνεις? Καλά εγώ περασα μεγάλες φουρτούνες αλλά τώρα είμαι καλύτερα και προσπαθώ πλέον να προσαρμοστώ στα νέα δεδομένα, στο νέο μου σώμα και να τακτοποιήσω τη διατροφή μου. 
Αυτή την εβδομάδα ή την άλλη σκέφτομαι και εγώ να κάνω επίσκεψη στο γυναικολόγο μου. Εχω να πάω πολλούς μήνες και μιας και πλέον είμαι σε κανονικό βάρος εχει αρχίσει να με πιάνει η ανυπομονησία και θέλω να τακτοποιηθεί και αυτό ή τουλάχιστον να το πάρω οριστική απόφαση ότι δε θα δω προκοπή. Θέλω να πάω να του πω να μου γράψει ορμονικές εξετάσεις και επιπλέον σκέφτομαι μήπως πάρω και εγώ κανά φαρμακάκι να αιδιαθετήσω 1-2 μήνες μπας και έτσι το βοηθήσω το θέμα γιατί έχω αρχίσει λίγο να αγχωνομαι.

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα Μαρια μου, και εμένα ο δικός μου γιατρός μου είπε ότι θα αρχίσουμε απο ορμονικές εξετάσεισ και αναλόγως βλέπουμε.. Οτι νεοτερα έχω θα σε ενημερώσω γλυκιά μου, πες μου και εσυ αν εχεις νεα.. πολλα φιλιά

----------


## ~aggelaki~

geia sas k apo mena.. loipon! eimai edw kai 6 xronia boulimiki (!!!!- oute egw i idia den to pisteuw..) kai prin apo 6-7 mines mou eixe stamatisei i periodos gia kana 3 mino. piga se ginaikologo (den tou eipa tpt gia tin aparadekti diatrofi pou kanw.. tou eipa vevaia oti den trww kai poli kreas alla mou apantise oti den exei kamia simasia..mou eipe oti einai teleiws ormoniko kai psixologiko to thema kai oti eixa polikistikes wothikes oi opoies euthinontai k gia tin auximeni trixofiia sto proswpo,stis thiles, stin koilia, akmi akoma k ipias morfis..telosantwn. mou eipe oti an ithela na stamatisoun oooola auta na parw antisilliptika. alliws na perimenw mexri na mou erthei. egw den ithela na parw gt de goustarw ta farmaka genika (ase pou ta antisilliptika exoun katigorithei kai gia karkinous..) alla ta pira gia ena mina. prwta pira ena allo xapi terma dinato kai karkinogono gia na mou erthei k otan m irthe se liges meres, arxisa ta kwloxapa. ta pira 1 mina k kati kai otan mou ksanairthe periodos ponousa oso den pigaine..eixa pristei genika poli k eniwtha oti den itan kalo auto. googlarontas gia tis polikistikes eida oti katapolemeitai t thema kai me omoiopathitiki kai malista rizika.. enw ta antisilliptika otan ta kopseis meta apo ena 6mino px ola ksanavgainoun,kai oi trixes,kai i akmi,kai oi wothikes ginontai pali polikistikes (o idios o giatros mou ta eipe) . ekleisa rantevou kai den to metaniwsa katholou!! i therapeia kratise ena mina mono an thimamai kala i 40 meres ,epairna ena xapi ti mera (fitiko kai akindino) kai estrwse kateutheian i periodos mou,,,ase pou den prizomai katholou pleon, oute ligo (to priksimo einai apo tis polles toxines kai tin katakratisi igrwn-den einai k poli igies..) kai fantasteite sinexizw na trefomai opws nanai.. dld? iparxoun meres p oti trww to ksernaw (e olo kai kati menei mesa mou fisika) kai alles pou trefomai pio igieina kai apo igieina!auto pou kanw edw kai 6 xronia dld.. oses exete provlima me periodo alla kai opoiodipote provlima kleiste rantevou me omoiopathitiko..einai 1 olokliri to rantevou kai mathainei ta panta gia sena (akoma kai poses fores energeisai..) kai sou dinei agwgi akrivws gia sena,simfwna me ton organismo sou. min ntrapeite na anafertheite kai sto diatrofiko provlima pou antimetwpisete kai tha sas voithisei kai tha sas xorigisei swsto farmako. ekei psemata den xreiazontai.. :starhit:

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σας κορίτσια.. ηθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κατι πολύ ευχαριστο.. κάτι που δεν περίμενα να συμβει, πλεον ξεκίνησα και αισθάνομαι την αναγκη να φαω κατι, μου λείπουν καποια φαγητα που είχα να φαω 1 χρόνο τώρα που ταλαιπωρούμαι από την ανορεξία! Αισθάνομαι πείνα και τρώω χωρίς τυψεις.. Είμαι καλα όπως πρίν, αφου νιώθω έτσι θυμάμαι τον παλιο εαυτό μου!!!

----------


## freedom30

κ γω το ιδιο μαγδαλενα μ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariafc

πόσο πολύ χαίρομαι να διαβάζω κάτι τέτοια. Μπράβο κούκλα μου. Αυξήθηκε καθόλου το βάρος σου? Και εγώ αυτή την περίοδο περνάω εξού και πέρασα μια φάση συνεχόμενων υπερφαγικών. Πλέον εγώ τρώω από όλα και βλέπω τρομερές διαφορες στην ψυχολογία και έχω λύσει και κάποια θέματα πχ δυσκοιλιότητα. Μπορεί να χω τις κακές μου μέρες που με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις και τα άγχη μου αλλά πλέον και εγώ σιγά σιγά βρίσκω τα πατήματα μου. Να δω πότε θα ρθει η κωλοπεριοδος. Μετά το Πάσχα θα πάω για ορμονικές.

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα!! 53 κιλά είμαι ακόμα.. Δεν έχω πάρει ούτε 1 γραμμάριο εδω και 2 μήνες τουλαχιστον και αυτό γιατί ο μεταβολισμός μου εγινε όπως και πριν.. και εγώ με΄τά το Πάσχα θα πάω σε γυναικολόγο..για να δούμε!!Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ κορίτσια.. Εχουμε κάτι κοινό και καταλαβαίνει η μια την αλλη

----------


## freedom30

να πατε κοριτσια! εμενα θελω να πιστευω οτι παει καλα η θεραπεια κ νιωθω ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ!!!!!! οπως κ ξανα αναφερα! μεγαλη μαλακια που δεν πηγαινα νωριτερα.. τι υψος εχεισ magdalena? το θεμα ειναι να αισθανομαστε γερεσ κ δυνατες κ οχι σαν 60 χρονων γυναικες!!

----------


## freedom30

ααα 1,65 βλεπω εισαι εε οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να παρεισ κ πολλα κιλα αναλογα με το σωματοτυπο βεβαια κ την σωματοδομη σου!

----------


## POZ

κορίτσια εγώ δν αντέχω άλλο.κάτι δν πάει καλά δν είναι νορμάλ αυτό που συμβαίνει .Δλδ πόσους μήνες πρέπει να περιμένω για να συνέλθει ο οργανισμός μου ρε γαμώτο?Εχουν σπάσει εντελώς τα νεύρα μου..αφού βλέπω οτι το σώμα μου έχει επανέλθει πλήρως, γιατί??Φοβάμαι μη μου έχω κάνει καμιά χοντρη ζημιά κ τρέχω μια ζωή..δν έχω άλλη υπομονη ρε κορίτσια, έκανα τρομερή προσπάθεια τόσους μήνες να πάρω κιλά κ να μη μου στρίψει και τώρα πάλι στο τίποτα.Θα ξαναπάω για εξετάσεις μετα το Πάσχα και θα πιέσω τον γιατρο να πάρω φαρμακα.Ας παίρνω φάρμακα μια ζωή πραγματικά δν αντέχω άλλο αυτη την κατάσταση..

----------


## freedom30

μα δεν θα παιρνεισ μια ζωη...καμια θεραπεια δεν εχεισ κανει??? επρεπε...

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σου Freedom, ναι δεν θέλω να πάρω αλλα κιλά, ετσι ημουν πάντα, περίπου δηλαδη στα 54 κιλά.. Πιστευω πως ειναι δυσκολο να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα της αμμηνοροιας ετσι χωρις φαρμακα, αν δεν πάμε εγκαιρως σε γιατρο θα περιμένουμε αδικα και χωρις αποτελεσματα, εσενα Freedom τι σου ειχε πει ο γιατρός, υπάρχει πιθανότητα ο οργανισμός να αποκτήσει και πάλι περίοδο χωρίς καποια ορμονική θεραπεία?

----------


## mariafc

Ομολογώ πως και εγώ τελευταία αρτχίζω να ξανααγχώνομαι με το θέμα. Με έχουν πιάσει τα μητρικά μου ένστικτα τρομάρα μου και αρχίζω να τρελαίνομαι. Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι έκλεισε το μαγαζί για μένα σαν να ναι αυτή η τιμωρία μου για όλες τις ντροπές μου. Φοβάμαι να κάνω ορμονικές μπας και μου ρθει πάλι καμιά κιντερ έκπληξη. Πάνε πια 3 χρόνια και 2 μήνες. Δύο φορές έκανα θεράπεια βέβαια υπό άλλες διατροφικές συνθήκες και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Μόλις τα σταμάταγα πάλι τίποτα.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by freedom30_
> μα δεν θα παιρνεισ μια ζωη...καμια θεραπεια δεν εχεισ κανει??? επρεπε...


Συγκεκριμένα είχα πιέσει το γιατρό να πάρω χάπια και ήταν τελείως αντίθετος κ απόλυτος οτι αν πάρω κιλά θα μου έρθει κανονικά.Μιλάμε για εναν χρόνο πριν.Και αντισυλλιπτ. μου είπε όχι εφόσον καπνίζω..και δν θέλω κ εγώ να σου πω γιατι φοβήθηκα.Μετα κάτι πήγε να γόινει αλλά κ πάλι στο περίμενε με τα νεύρα τεντωμένα.Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε δλδ να κάνουμε κάποια θεραπεία??Εγω είχα καταλάβει πως ο οργανισμός επανέρχεται απο μόνος του...
Μαράκι σταμάτα να λες πως πληρώνεις τις ντροπές κ άλλα τέτοια..κ εγώ με κατηγορω για τις μαλακίες που έκανα αλλά κακώς γιατί ήμουν ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ.. δεν θα έκανα ποτε συνειδητά τέτοιο κακό στον εαυτό μου ούτε θα περνούσα τέτοια δυστυχία κ είμαι σίγουρη πως κ εσύ το ίδιο.

----------


## freedom30

κοριτσια ειναι πολυ κακο θαπαθετε οστεοπωρωση............................ ......
πηγαινενται συντομα σε ενδοκρινολοο οχι γυναικολογο, κ ειτε του για τα cyclacur........ 
εμενα μ ειπε πως θα μ επανερθει οταν παρω λιπος γτ εχω ελαχιστο κ οταν ρυθμιστει ξανα η υποφυση....... αμα δν κανετε κατι μην καθεστε κ στεναχωριεστε...ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΝΤΕ!!!

----------


## mariafc

μα κάνουμε ρε συ αλλά και εμένα ο γιατρός μου λέει να μην πάρω φάρμακα γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Εν τω μεταξύ σε καλά κιλά μεν λίπος κάτω από τα όρια δε. Που να δω φως στον ορίζοντα.

----------


## Magdalena

Συμφωνώ με τη freedom, ο ενδοκρινολόγος ειναι ο πιο καταλληλος.. και εγω προβλημα με την υπόφυση έχω κατα πασα πιθανότητα..

----------


## Magdalena

και ο θεμα με την οστεοπορωση με φοβίζει πολύ κορίτσια.. Δεν αφηνω αλλο ετσι τον οργανισμό μου, θα πάω σε ενδοκρινολόγο

----------


## POZ

αυτό με την υπόφυση τι είναι ακριβώς??Ρε δν μπορώ να αγχωθώ άλλο, όσο για οστεοπόρωση είχα ρωτήσει κ μου είπε οτι δν υπάρχει κίνδυνος άμμεσα..Συγκεκριμένα μ είχε πει "Εντάξει αν το αφήσεις 2-3 χρόνια χωρίς περίοδο δεν είναι καλό, αλλά προς το παρόν δν κινδυνέυεις αν παίρνεις επαρκές ασβέστιο".Αλλά πέραν τούτου είναι πρόβλημα σε πολλούς τομείς δν είναι αστείο..1,5 χρόνο τώρα έχουν αλλάξει τα μαλλιά μου, το δέρμα μου..που παλιότερα έλαμπαν..

----------


## freedom30

κ μενα το ιδιο..το δερμα μ.... μα δν ειναι αναγκη να παρετε αντισυλυπτικα , υπαρχουν κ αλλου ειδουσ φαρμακα.

----------


## POZ

εντω μεταξύ κορίτσια να ρωτήσω κ κάτι άλλο?Τα κιλά ππυ έχω πάρει έχουν καθίσει όλα στα πόδια και πιο συγκεκριμένα πάνω απτο γόνατο(δν ξέρω πως λέγεται το σημείο)ενω απτη μέση κ πάνω είμαι αδύνατη.Πέραν του ότι φαινεται το πόδι μου παχουλό το παράξενο είναι οτι ποτε δν είχα τέτοια ανομοιομορφία, με θυμάμαι με πολύ πιο στεγνό πόδι ΚΑΙ με περίοδο κανονικά.Και ούτε γυμναζόμουν να πω οτι ήταν αποτελεσμα της γυμναστικής...Δεν ξέρω..μήπως έχω πάρει με λάθος τρόπο τα κιλά?Μήπως αλλάζει το σώμα με τα χρόνια?Κουφο μου ακούγεται..Το έχει πάθει καμία ή βάζετε κιλά ομοιόμορφα?Και αυτο φαντάζομαι μόνο με γυμναστική φτιάχνει ε?

----------


## mariafc

Ροζουλα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα με σένα έχω. παρά το γυμναστήριο τα κιλά τα χω βάλει στα μάγουλα και στα πόδια ακριβώς εκεί που περιγράφεις. Από το λαιμό μέχρι την κοιλιά εξακολουθώ να φαίνομαι παναδύνατη και έχω απελπιστεί γιατί δε μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που βλεπω.

Οσο για την περιοδο εσείς καλά είστε. Εγώ τι να πω ρε κορίτσια? 3 χρόνια πάνε και την έχασα πριν πάθω ανορεξία. Αν σκεφτώ οτι οστεοπόρωση έχει και η μάνα μου μάλλον την έχω στο τσεπάκι σύμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σας. Τεσπα απο τίποτα άλλο αυτή είναι μια σχετικά ήπια συνέπεια. Πραγματικά έχει αρχίσει να με ψιλοπαίρνει από κάτω αυτές τις μέρες.Δεν το σκέφτομαι μεν έντονα αλλά μέσα στη μέρα με πιάνουν τα ψυχολογικά μου οτι δε θα αδιαθετήσω ποτέ και τρελαίνομαι. Επειδή διατροφικά είμαι οκ και γενικά αισθάνομαι καλά με ζώνουν τα φίδια ρε γαμώτο. Από τη μια θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα να αδιαθετήσω έτσι 1-2 φορές να καθαρίσει ο οργανισμός αλλά από την άλλη δε θέλω κιόλας γιατί μετά που δε ρθει από μόνη της θα πέσω ψυχολογικά και αυτή την περίοδο δε θέλω μιζέριες. 

Και ναι τι είναι αυτό με την υπόφυση?

----------


## freedom30

ναι ομως ετσι κανεισ ενα μεγαλο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!καλιτερα να ερθει αρχικα με βοηθεια.. λογικο ειναι κοριτσια η κατανομη του λιπουσ στισ γυναικεσ γυναιται κυριως στο κατω μεροσ. η υποφυση ειναι το κεντρο ρυθμισησ των ορμονων μασ στον εγκεφαλο βρησκεται. ετσι αμα διαταραχθει δυνει λαθος μηνυματα.

----------


## mariafc

συμφωνώ ότι κάνω ένα τίποτα αλλά όταν ο ίδιος ο γιατρός είναι κατηορηματικός να μην πάρω φάρμακα τι να κάνω και εγώ?

----------


## Magdalena

Πάντως από ότι διαβάζω, το προβλημά μας αν αντιμετωπιστεί δεν αφήνει στειρότητα, δηλαδή υπάχει περίπτωση να καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε παιδάκι καποια στιγμή

----------


## freedom30

εννοειται βρε συ.... μαρια κ μενα αυτα μ λεγε η γυναικολογοσ ωσ που με πηγαν με το ζορι σε ενδοκρινολογο κ πιστεθω οτι επρεπε να ειχα παει νωριτερα.

----------


## Magdalena

οσο για τα κιλά που συζητούσατε αυτό παρατηρω και εγώ, είμαι πολύ αδύνατη από τη μέση και πάνω ενώ τα κιλά τα κιλά τα παίρνω πάνω από το γόνατο, όσο για το δέρμα, βλέπω διαφορά, είναι καλύτερο τώρα που δεν έχω περίοδο, πιο λαμπερό και γενικότερα μου φαίνεται ότι έχει αλλαξει η εικόνα προς το καλύτερο..

----------


## Magdalena

καλημερα κορίτσια, τι κάνετε? Freedom ιδιαιτερως σε εσενα αναφερομαι..που ηδη κατα καποιον τρόπο ξεπερασες το πρόβλημα, απο που πρεπει να ξεκινησω για να μπορεσω να βελτιωσω την κατάσταση, δηλαδη να επισκεπτώ εναν γυναικολόγο αρχικά ή εναν ενδοκρινολόγο? Σε παρακαλώ καθοδηγησε με γιατί δεν αντεχω να περιμένω να ερθει από μόνο του..

----------


## freedom30

κατα τυχη μπηκα κ ειδα το μνμ σ!! αχχ τςρα θα δειξει αν το ξεπερασα οντως πραγμα που δν πολυ πιστευω γτ ειμαι ακομα λιγα κιλα! πηγαινε οπως εισαι κατ ευθειαν σε ενδοκρινολογο!!!!!!!!!!!μα τι περιμενεισ??!!! ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! κ περιμενω νεα σ!!!!!!!!! πεσ τ για το cyclacur!!!

----------


## Magdalena

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση σου.. περιμενα πως και πως.. βασικα ο αντρας μου με πιεζει να παμε μαζί τωρα τελευταία, δεν αντεχει φαίνεται να με βλέπει έτσι.. δηλαδή ο γυναικολόγος δεν εμπλέκεται κάπου?θα κλείσω ραντεβού να πάω..σε ευχαριστώ Freedom..να είσια καλά κορίτσι μου

----------


## freedom30

:-) εε εχει δικιο..αφου τοσο καιρο υπολειτουργεισ!! πιο πολυ σχεση με τισ ορμονες μας εχει ο ενδοκρινολογος..εγω οσο πηγαινα σε γυναικολογο δεν βρηκα ακρη..κ μετα φαντασου γυαικολογοσ με εστειλε σε ενδοκρινολογο! περιμενω νεα!!

----------


## Magdalena

ενταξει κοριτσι μου.. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα..εννοειται θα γράψω τα νεότερα, όσο για τις εξετάσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν, στις έγραψε ο ενδοκρινολόγος?

----------


## freedom30

ειχα ιδι ετοιμεσ ολεσ τισ εχετασεισ!

----------


## Magdalena

και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν, αν πάω δηλαδή στο μικροβιολόγο και του πώ να κάνω ορμονικές και τις πάω ετοιμες στο γιατρό δεν θα είναι καλύτερα? τουλαχιστον να μην χάνω αλλο χρόνο..εσυ τι λές? σε ζάλισα ρε κορίτσι

----------


## freedom30

δεν με ζαλιζεισ!!οτι θεσ!οχι πηγαινε να σ πει αυτοσ..εγω τις ειχα ετοιμεσ αο τον γυναικολογο..που μενεις?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

oi ormonikes exetaseis den ginontai opote theloume..prepei na ginontai sigkekrimeni mera tou kiklou tis periodou..k an den exeis periodo o giatros tha sou dwsei xapia gia na sou erthei kai tin 4i mera nomizw tha pas n kaneis ormonikes.allws ta apotelesmata einai axrista..gia na min kaneis tzampa exetaseis..

----------


## Magdalena

Μένω λίγο πιο έξω από την Πάτρα Freedom.. οι πληροφορίες που μου δίνετε κορίτσια είναι πολύ χρήσιμες.. να είστε καλά!!!

----------


## freedom30

αυτα που λεει το αγγελακι ισχιει! πηγαινα να σ τισ γραψει πρωτα!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Γεια σας και απο μενα κοριτσια.Magdalena μου αν και εσυ ξερεις την ιστορια μου απο το δικο μου τοπικ θα σου πω τα σχετικα με την περιοδο.Λοιπον εχω υπηρξα ανορεξικη 2 χρονια<56 κιλα με 1,80 υψος>και βουλιμικη τωρα.Δεν ειχα περιοδο για δυο χρονια καθως το βαρος μου δεν ηταν φυσιολογικο,επισης εκανα καθημερινα 4-5 ωρες εξαντλητικης γυμναστικης πραγμα που επιβαρυνει θανασιμα την απωλεια της εμμυνου ρησης(σε σημειο που ο διευθηντης του γυμναστηριου πηρε τη μαμα μου τηλεφωνο να της πει πως μαλλον πασχω απο νευρικη ανορεξια/βεβαια η μαμα μου ειχε θορυβιθει πολυ νωριτερα).Επισης εγω απο την ανορεξια κληρονομησα μια μονιμη οστεοπορωση,που η ελλειψη τησ περιοδου μου εχουν πει οι γιατροι πως την επιβαρυνει αρκετα.Καπως μου ειχαν εξηγησει πως συνδεονται.Πριν 4-5 μηνες λοιπον και εχοντας παρει αρκετο επιπλεον βαρος,λογω της βουλιμιας<υπερβαρη οχι τραγικα αλλα υπερβαρη>μου ξαναηρθε μονη της.Ειχα κανει απο καιρο ολες τις απαραιτητες εξαιτασεις και δεν ειχα κανενα οργανικο προβλημα και δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια για μου ερθει και ετσι οταν αποφασισε μου ηρθε φυσικα.Αυτο που εγω εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι θελει τον χρονο της,σωστη διατροφη και ηπια ασκηση,σε καμια περιπτωση ακροτητες.Και τωρα που εχω χασει 12 κιλα μου αργησε 1 μηνα αλλα μου ηρθε "κανονικα"παλι παρα την καθυστεριση.
Ευχομαι να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο με την εμπειρια μου.Το σιγουρο ειναι πως η περιοδος δεν προκειται να επανελθει αν υποσιτιζομαστε,ασκουμαστε υπερβολικα η ειμαστε ελλιποβαρεις η στα κατωτατα ορια του φυσιολογικου.Θελω να πιστευω πως δεν σας κουρασα με την φλυαρια μου απλα ενιωθα την αναγκη να μοιραστω την εμπειρια μου πανω σε αυτο το θεμα και να βοηθησω οποιον μπορω...φιλακια πολλα:bouncing:

----------


## Magdalena

Dark elf σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απαντησή σου και για τις χρησιμες πληροφορίες σου.. εμένα δυστυχώς δεν εχει επανέλθει ακόμα αν και χθες που ζυγίστηκα ημουν 50 κιλά με υψος 1,65.. δηλαδή έχω χάσει 3 κιλά.. όλο το χειμώνα ημουν 53 και ελπιζα ότι θα ερχοταν από μόνη της.. τωρα πλεον έχω απογοητευτεί και ετσι θα καταφυγω σε κάποιο γυναικολόγο..δεν υπάρχει αλλη επιλογη

----------


## Dark Elf

Μην με ευχαριστεις χαρα μου να βοηθω οπου μπορω...Πως ειναι η διατροφη σου?τι τρως?:bouncy:

----------


## Magdalena

θα σου πώ τις καθημερινες τι τρωω γιατι το Σαββατοκυριακο υπαρχει περίπτωση να φάω περισσότεροΞεκινάω το πρωί με ενα ποτηρι γάλα και 1 φρυγανια με μέλι ή μια μπανάνα
Μεσημερι ότι φαγητό εχουμε, δεν τρωω καθόλου ψωμί εδω και χρόνια και ενα μηλο
Απόγευμα κατα της 6,30 ενα μικρό φρουτο (αχλάδι, δαμάσκηνα για παραδειγμα) και το βράδυ σαλάτα με λίγο ψωμί ή ενα τοστ και 1 γιαουρτακι κάτι ελαφρυ δηλαδή..Πως σου φαίνεται?

----------


## Dark Elf

Ειναι ισορροπιμενο,αν και το πρωινο θα επρεπε να ειναι ποιο εμπλουτισμενο<συμφωνα με αυτα που μου λεει η διαιτολογος μου,μην νομιζεις οτι σου κανω την δασκαλα>επισης π.χ.αν για μεσσημερι εχεις κατι πρωτεινουχο π.χ.κοτοπουλο πρεπει σιγουρα να το συνδιασεις με υδατανθρακα π.χ.ψωμι/ρυζι/πατατα/ζυμαρικο κτλ. και σαλατα με ελαιολαδο.

----------


## Magdalena

dark μου, μου αρέσει να ακούω γνωμες από ατομα που σχεδόν βιώνουν ότι και εγώ.. δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε διαιτολόγο.. δεκτη οποιαδήποτε παρατηρηση σου, απλά θελω να ρωτησω αν οι γυναικολόγοι υπάρχει περίπτωση να δέχονται Σαββατο πρωί? δουλευω πρωινά και απογευματα 5 μερες την εβδομαδα

----------


## Dark Elf

Αχ μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω σε αυτο δεν εχω ιδεα να σου απαντησω αλλα νομιζω πως οχι.:puzzled:

Οσο για την διατολογο,εχω μαζεψει πολλα διαιτολογια και για φασεις ανορεξιας και για διατηρρηση και για τη βουλιμια.Αν θελεις μπορω να σου στειλω ενα με u2u,ευχομαι να το λαβεις γιατι δεν τα πολυχειριζομαι καλα,αλλα τεσπα.πες μου αν θελεις και μεχρι το βραδακι σημερα θα στο εχω στειλει.

----------


## Magdalena

θα με ενδιέφερε να τα δώ αλλά δεν θελω να σε βάλω σε κόπο κοριτσάρα μου!!! σου στελνω τώρα με μνμ τη διευθυνση e mail μου..

----------


## Dark Elf

Δςν με βαζεις σε απολυτως κανενα κοπο.Μην το ξαναπεις.μπαινω να δω την διευθυνση.:bouncy:

----------


## Dark Elf

Σου εστειλα και εγω το δικο μου κοριτσακι μου,ευχομαι να το πηρες....:wink2:

----------


## Magdalena

κοριτσάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ, ειλικρινα μεσα από την καρδια μου.. ειναι πολύ χρησιμες οι πληροφορίες που μου εδωσες.. να εισαι καλα... θα σου στείλω και μνμ... πολλα φιλια

----------


## Dark Elf

Magdalena μου σου εστειλα με e mail...Δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστεις χαιρομαι αφανταστα αμα μπορω να σε βοηθησω...:bouncy:

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σου και πάλι!!!! Σορυ που μπαινοβγαίνω αλλα είμαι στη δουλειά.. Πλεον εχω απογοητευτεί, δεν περιμένω ότι η πεεριοδος θα μου ξαναερθει ποτε.. Οι δικοί σου γιατροί τι σου εχουν πει για αυτό το θεμα?

----------


## Dark Elf

Πρωτιστως πρεπει να μην καταθετεις τα οπλα.Να ξερεις οτι το αγχος<μου το εχουν πει γιατροι αυτο>ειναι απο τους κυριους ανασταλτικους παραγοντες για την επαναφορα της περιοδου.Λοιπον εμενα οι γιατροι αφου μετα τις απαραιτητες εξαιτασεις δεν βρηκαν καποιο οργανικο προβλημα,σκεφτονταν να μου δωσουν χαπια για να ερθει τεχνητα.Αλλα το τρεναραμε...Οταν εγω απο την ανορεξια περασα στη βουλιμια και πηρα κιλα ακομα δεν μου ερχοταν αλλα μολις εμεινα σταθερη σε αυτα τα επιπλεον κιλα και ετρωγα απο ολες τις τροφες ηρθε.Αυτο που μου ελεγαν οι γιατροι ειναι πως το ψυχολογικο παιζει σπουδαιοτατο ρολο στην ελευση τη περιοδου οπως και η σταθερη διατροφη και τα σταθερα κιλα σε φυσιολογικο επιπεδο για 6 μηνες περιπου...Μακαρι να σε βοηθησα...οτι αλλο θελησεις εδω ειμαι εχεις και το e mail μου...αναμενω νεα σου...

----------


## Magdalena

Kαλημέρα!!! Πως είμαστε σημερα? Ολα καλά? Πολύ χρησιμες πληροφορίες μου εδωσες, Τωρα βασικά πρεπει να βρω μια ωρα με το γυναικολόγο για να με δει. το ασχημο ειναι ότι δουλευω και δεν ξέρω αν θα δεχτει για Σαββατο πρωί αλλιως θα το αφησω για 10 Αυγουστου που θα παρω αδεια..

----------


## Dark Elf

Καλημερα Μαγδαλενα μου!Τι να κανουμε το παλευουμε.Χαρομαι που βοηθησα εστω και λιγο.Και εγω σημερα εχω ραντεβου στην Μοναδα και μαλλον ειναι απο τα ταλευταια για το καλοκαιρι.Ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα ραντεβου με τον γυναικολογο...ο,τι χρειαστεις εχεις και το ε μαιλ μου καλη μου...φιλακια πολλα:bouncy::wink1:

----------


## Magdalena

Τελικά αποφάσισα να το αφησω για 10 Αυγούστου που θα πάρω αδεια.. Δεν πειραζει για λίγο διάστημα ακόμα, υποφερω 1 χρόνο,, Ευχομαι να ξεπεράσεις τα πάντα και να γίνει η ζωή σου όπως και πριν και καλύτερη, τι περίπου ειναι η μονάδα?

----------


## Dark Elf

Λεγεται Μοναδα Εφηβικης Υγειας και με παρακολουθουν 2-3 χρονια εκει για αυτο και συνεχιζω.Βεβαια αρκετες φορες ειχα διακοψει ποτε δεν εκανα μια ολοκληρωμενη θεραπεια για αυτο και κυλουσα παλι.Ειναι μια ομαδα απο ψυχολογο-διαιτολογο-παθολογο που παρακολουθουν το καθε ατομα.Ειναι και για αλλα πραγματα οπως για παιδια εξαρτημενα απο το ιντερνετ...Ευελπιστω να σε διαφωτισα γιατι τα εγραψα καπως μπερδεμενα.Για αυτο ηθελα να σου στειλω το πλνο διατροφης γιατι ειναι πολυ εξειδικευμενοι οι ανθρωποι εκει και παρολο που δεν ημουν αξια να ολοκληρωσω μια θεραπεια σωστα νιωθω πωε με βοηθουν.Βεβαια η αποφαση εχει να κανει μονο με το ατομο...:bouncing:

----------


## Dark Elf

Και εγω σου ευχομαι κοριτσακι μου να καταφερεις να εκπληρωσεις τους στοχους σου...Εσυ εχεις περασει απο ανορεξια η βουλιμια?Αν δεν γινομαι αδιακριτη βεβαια...:bouncing:

----------


## Magdalena

φυσικά και δεν γινεσαι αδιακριτη κοπελα μου, ανορεξία περασα.. παντα ειχα κανονικό βαρος, ξεκίνησα μια εξαντλητικη διατροφή που μερα με τη μέρα ετρωγα όλο και λιγότερο και ξέφυγα, εφτασα λίγα κιλά. ευτυχως το καταλαβα σχετικά γρηγορα αλλά η ζημια ειχε γίνει.. μεταβολισμός και περίοδο τα είχα χάσει.. μετά από λίγο καιρό ο μεταβολισμός μου επανήλθε αλλά η περίοδος αφαντη!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που ακουω πως ξεφυγες απο αυτο τον αργο θανατο της ανορεξιας και που μετα δεν βιωσες τον γολγοθα της ανορεξιας που ειναι αβασταχτος.Τωρα αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να ισορροπησεις της διατροφη σου και να πας στα 53-54 κιλα και να μεινεις εκει σταθερη τρωγωντας απο ολα σωστα και πολλες φορες την ημερα.Μην σε τρομαζει το να παρεις λιγο βαρος ιδιαιτερα αν το κανεις με σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση θα ειναι πολυ αρμονικα γιατι ηδη εισαι αρκετα αδυνατη τωρα απο οτι μου λες.Προσπαθησε να παρεις 3 κιλακια και μετα να τα σταθεροποιησεις.Επισης θα δεις πως αν εμπλουτισεις λιγο τη διατροφη σου και ηρεμισεις λιγο απο την σκοπια του αγχους δλδ θα ερθει και η περιοδος απο μονη της.Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα με τη φλυαρια μου παλι!!!;)

----------


## Magdalena

Κοριτσάκι μου, σε ευχαριστώ για το κουραγιο που μου δίνεις, αρχιζω και ελπίζω ότι και πάλι θα έχω περίοδο κάποια στιγμή.. να εισαι πάντα καλά και όλα να ειναι τέλεια στη ζωή σου.
δεν με κουραζεις καθόλου, οτιδήποτε θελησεις να μου πεις και να συζητήσουμε..
το να σταθεροποιήσω το βαρος μου, μου φαίνεται βουνό... όμως δεν θα τα παρατήσω τόσο ευκολα.. θα το παλεψω και ο,τι γινει!!!!
εσενα πως ηταν η μερα σου σημερα?

----------


## Dark Elf

Xαιρομαι ειληκρινα παρα πολυ που μπορω να σου δωσω εστω και λιγο κουραγιο γιατι πραγματικα πιστευω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου πως σου αξιζει να εισαι ευτυχισμενη και ψυχικα ηρεμη.Εγω πριν απο λιγο γυρισα απο τη Μοναδα που ειχα ραντεβου με τη διατροφολογο.Κουβεντιασαμ  και της εδωσα τα ημερολογια διατροφης που ειχα κρατησει.Ευτυχως αυτες τις 2 εβδομαδες δεν ειχα κανει κανενα βουλιμικο,αλλα και η διατροφη μου δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ισιρροπιμενη οχι απο αποψη ποιοτητας αλλα απο την συχνοτητα των γευματων,καθως συχνα παραλειπω βασικα γευματα αλλα και δεν τηρω κατα γραμμα το διατροφολογιο κανοντας περικοπες.Το παλευω ομως και θα το προσπαθησω...Ελα κοριτσακι μου να το παλεψουμε μαζι,η καθεμια τον αγωνα της...Μην τα παρατησεις.Θα δεις κανοντας μικρα-μικρα βηματακια καποια στιγμη θα κανεις και το μεγαλο αλμα και δεν θα το καταλαβεις.Ξεκινα ας πουμε με εναν μικρο στοχο π.χ. να οργανωσεις καλυτερα το πρωτο γευμα της ημερας και να σηκωνεσαι καθημερινα την ιδια ωρα να το τρως σαν ρομποτ ενα πραγμα.Ξερεις αν εχεις καθημερινα σταθερες ωρες γευματων βοηθαει πολυ στο να αναπτυσσει ο οργανισμος το αισθημα πεινας-κορεσμου πολυ γρηγορα και να γινεται ρουτινα για τον οργανισμο...Σορρυ και παλι για τη φλυαρια...Εσενα πως ηταν η μερα σου?:spin:

----------


## Magdalena

ακομα ειμαι στη δουλεια κοριτσακι μου... Θα σου στειλω e mail τωρα να τα πουμε...

----------


## Dark Elf

OK!!!:bouncing:

----------


## ~aggelaki~

koritsia HELP!!!! eimai entelws apelpismeni... 6 xronia zw ton efialti tis voulimias. apo tote pou perasa foititria. stin arxi xairomouna pou etrwga o,ti ithela kai meta ta evgaza kai den epairna kila. apo ena simeio kai meta epeidi to stomaxi anoige etrwga olo kai perissotero.. pleon de mporw na t stamatisw..den xerw t ti na kanw. exw pliri epignwsi tis katastasis. oti mono kako kanw ston eauto mou, exw kanei apeires prospatheies na to kopsw kai meta apo liges meres den kratiemai. pleon me koitaw ston kathrefti kai vlepw ena wraio proswpo alla katestrammeno ,exw gemisei kai spiria, periodo den exw.. neura..psixologia gia tipota ektos apo to na paw gia mpanio,kai ena swma wraio men,alla ti na to kanw??? den to xairetai kaneis!prin apo mia vdomada piga kai se endokrinologo gia tin periodo kiriws, tou eipa kai ti malakia pou kanw..kai me lipometrise gia na mou deiksei oti prepei na valw kana kilaki.eimai katw apto orio telika enw egw me vlepw kanoniki,kamia fora niwthw kai xontri! apo terma koinwniki exw ginei to akrws antitheto..thelw na paw se psixologo alla den paizoun fragka,,thelei kamia na vrethoume apo konta??tha me voithisei poli pisteuw..thelw na sizitisw para poli kai na kanoume ti zwi mas kaliteri.. gt katastrefomaste re gamwto?? eimai kai entelws kollimeni me tin igeiini diatrofi kai den thelw na afinw mesa mou tipota pou den mou kanei kalo! protimw na mou kanw xeirotero kako..ti eirwnia..menei kamia thessaloniki konta??

----------


## Dark Elf

~aggelaki~ μου εχεις κανει το πρωτο βημα αφου αναγνωριζεις το προβλημα.Αρχικα πρεπει να ηρεμησεις και να κανεις μια κουβεντα με τον εαυτο σου.Θελεις πραγματικα να τελειωσει ολο αυτο?Τι σε ωθει στο να το συνεχιζεις και να μην βαζεις ενα τελος?Ποια ειναι τα "ωφελη"που αποκομιζεις απο αυτο και ποιες οι συνεπειες?Ειμαι και εγω βουλιμικη τωρα μετα απο 2 χρονια ανορεξιας αλλα το παλευω...Θα ηταν χαρα μου να σε βοηθησω αλλα μενω Αθηνα...Μπορω ομως να σε βοηθησω μεσω πσ.Αρκει να κανεις εναν εσωτερικο διαλογο με τον εαυτο σου και να παρεις αυτη τη δυσκολη μεν αλλα πιστεψε ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ για τον εαυτο σου αποφαση.ΑΝΑΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ...ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ...να εισαι καλα :smilegrin:

----------


## ~aggelaki~

kalimera.. to prwto vima,dld na anagnwrisw to provlima mou kai malista oti einai para para polu sovaro to exw kanei para polles fores..kai 1 mina exw kataferei na min kanw emeto epidi imoun ispania diakopes (oxi olokliro dld gt akoma kai ekei 2 fores epesa ston peirasmo) genika otan pernaw kala den to skeftomai kan alla pleon exw xasei ti diathesi mou teleiws..entwmetaksi para polles fores den pigainw se skinika pou kanoun oi parees mou epeidi skeftomai oti mazi tous de tha mporw na faw swsta kai igieina gt oloi einai o,ti nanai (ti vgazoun aneta me pitogira,polla ksidia ktl..) kai oxi mono apomonwnomai alla kanw kai kako ston eauto mou .. eimai stin poli pou foitw kai lew ante na paw stous goneis mou sto spiti kai ekei den tha ksanakanw tpt,,th kanw kainourgia arxi,tha katharisw..erxomai edw kai pali ta idia..trww o,ti iparxei kai paw ta ksanaagorazw apo to super market gia na min katalavoun kai kala tpt .. den exw idea an i mama mou xerei kati,polles fores eimai sta prothira na tis milisw alla den tolmaw,tha agxwthei trela kai de thelw na ti stenoxwrw tzampa..kserw oti mporw kai moni mou. eimai sigouri oti mporoume oles mas na allaksoume tis kakes mas sinitheies.einai sinitheies g auto einai diskolo..alla mporoume.poso tha ithela na vriskomastan oses mporoume,na milousame na diname dinami kai kouragio..apo dw mesa einai poli diaforetika..an einai kamia apo thessaloniki konta as epikoinwnisei please..:love::love:

----------


## Dark Elf

~aggelaki~ εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο εναν ειδικο πανω στο προβλημα?Εμενα αυτο το ανελαβε η μητερα μου και τωρα την ευγνωμονω!Επισης ειναι αναγκαιο να μιλησεις σε καποιον δικο σου ανθρωπο για αυτο που βιωνεις.Η μαμα σου για παραδειγμα σε λατρευει και θελει να εισαι ευτυχισμενη,αν ομως δεν εισαι θα ηθελε ν ξερει το γιατι για να σε βοηθησει.Μην δισταζεις να της μιλησεις,ειληκρινα μετα θα αισθανεσαι σαν να εφυγε ενας ογκολιθος απο πανω σου.Ευχομαι να το κανεις...καλη δυναμη και οτι θελησεις μην διστασεις....:bouncing:

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια, μετα απο εναν εξωνυχιστικό ελεγχο (υπερηχο ορμονικες εξετασεις και εξετασεις για θυροειδή) φανηκε ότι στις ωοθηκες μου υπάρχουν ωοθυλακια οι ορμονικες σχετικά βγηκαν καλες, μια ορμονη μονο ηταν λίγο παραπάνω από το κανονικό, μου εδωσε το yasmin για 3 μηνες, πρεπει όμως να πάρω βαρος, αλλά το προβΛημα μου αντιμετωπίζεται ευκολα ετσι μου είπε..
Τι χαζή ήμουν και δεν πήγαινα τόσο καιρό.. αισθανομαι τόσο ανακουφισμένη...Σας ευχαριστώ γαι την υποστηριξη τόσο καιρό!!!να ειστε καλα..

----------


## Dark Elf

Ειδες που ολα πηγαν καλα ματια μουυυυ!!!Στο ειχα πειιιι...τωρα ολα θα πανε τελεια θα δεις....

----------


## Magdalena

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑΑΑ!!!! ΙΔΙΑΤΕΡΩΣ.... ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ.. 
Μου τα ειχες πει αλλά εγω βαθια μεσα μου δεν το περιμενα...

----------


## Dark Elf

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ...θα δεις σε λιγο καιρο θα τα συζηταμε και θα γελαμεεεεεε:bouncing:

----------


## Magdalena

Σήμερα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα που πήρα το χάπι, για να δουμε θα ερθει η πολυπόθητη περίοδος!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Αχου μαναρι μουυυυυυυυ αντε να δουμεεεεε!!!

----------


## Magdalena

σε ευχαριστώωωω Ανδριανα μου για τη συμπαρασταση!!!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Παντα κουκλακι μουυυυ εδωωω τα εχουμε πει αυταααα....μακαρι να ησουν πιο κονταααααα

----------


## Magdalena

Κορίτσια καλημέρα!! μολις αδιαθέτησα..δεν το πιστευω!!!!
ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη....... μετά από ενα χρόνο νιώθω και πάλι γυναίκα!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Magdalena μου μπράβο!ʼντε άδικα ταλαιπωριόσουν ένα χρόνο τώρα!Πολύ χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλύτερα

----------


## Magdalena

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αγγελουδακι και για το ενδιαφερον σου και για τη συμπαρασταση τοσο καιρο, όπως και όλα τα κορίτσια..

----------


## freedom30

μπραβο!!! εμ ειδεσ?!
δεν πρεπει να αφηνουμε τα θεματα υγειασ...
χαιρομαι για σενα!

----------


## Magdalena

σε ευχαριστώ FREEDOM, τωρα θα δουμε αν το ξεπεράσω τελειως και κάποια στιγμή ερθει από μόνο του, χωρίς τα χαπια.. πάντως νιωθω ανακουφισμένη που ηρθε εστω με αυτά

----------


## Dark Elf

Αγαπηηηηηηηηηηηηη μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ στο ελεγαααααααα ειδες παει πια το αφησες πισω σου τωρα νεα αρχη παμε δυναταααα<3

----------


## Magdalena

αστερι μου!!!!! μου τα ελεγες και μου εδωσες το θαρρος και πήγα στη γυναικολόγο.. σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύυυυ για όλα.. σας ειμαι ευγνωμων σε όλα τα κορίτσια..το θεμα ειναι ότι πρεπει να πάρω βαρος και αλλο, πήγα σήμερα στη γυναικολόγο να μου γραψει το επόμενο κουτί χαπια.. και μου είπε να τρωω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ,αντε να δουμε

----------


## mariafc

αν και σου δωσα τα συγχαρητήρια μου και στο φεις μάγδα μου να στα πω και από δω. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου αντε και την επόμενη φορά χωρίς φάρμακα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είσαι κοντά στο τέλος του εφιάλτη. 
Freedom με σένα κούκλα τι γίνεται? Ηρθε κανονικά?
Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την θεραπεία 6 μηνών με gynofen και περιμένω και καλά να αδιαθετήσω κανονικά αυτό το μήνα. Δεν εχω ισορροπήσει ακόμα τη διατροφή μου και δεν περιμένω για να μαι ειλικρινής τίποτα. Τι να πω ομως ισως ο Θεός με λυπηθεί. Δεν ξέρω πλέον τι άλλο να κάνω.

----------


## Magdalena

Μαρακι μου, θα ηθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω και από εδω γλυκια μου και να σου ευχηθω μεσα από την καρδιά μου όλα να πάνε καλά και σιγά σιγά όλα να γίνουν μια ανάμνηση.. αν θελεις ενημερωσε μας για την επισκεψή σου στο διαιτολόγο, να μαθαίνουμε κια εμείς..καθε συμβουλή σας ειναι πολύ χρήσιμη..φιλιά πολλά και περιμένω νεα σου

----------


## Dark Elf

Κοριτσια μου υπομονη θελει...παμε δυναταααα

----------


## mariafc

άντε να δούμε πόσο θα κάνω υπομονή. 3 χρόνια κάνω η καημένη και τώρα που θεωρητικά είμαι πιο κοντά απο ποτέ στη λύση του γόρδιου δεσμού με έχουν ζώσει τα φίδια. Πραγματικά δεν περιμένω ότι θα δω περιοδο κανονικά τον οκτώβριο όπως υποτίθεται και αγχώνομαι μήπως αυτό με παρασύρει πάλι ψυχολογικά. Βαρος έχω πλέον κανονικό όμως η διατροφή μου εξακολουθεί να είναι αλλοπροσαλη με μέρες που δεν ξεπερνάω τις 700 θερμίδες και μέρες που ταλαιπωρούμαι απο υπερφαγικά με αποτέλεσμα το βάρος μου να ναι γιο γιο +-5. Οπως είπα και στη Μάγδα αλλαξα και πάλι διαιτολόγο. Είπα να δοκιμάσω κάτι καινούριο. Σήμερα ήταν η δεύτερη επίσκεψη και μου δωσε το καινούριο μου διαοτολόγιο. Πολύ καλά δομημένο και χορταστικό αλλά φυσικά εμένα με έπιασε ένα μίνι ντελίριο και φούσκωσα με το που το είδα. ΧΑΧΑ Μου φάνηκαν τόσα πολλά που σίγουρα αντι να διατηρήσω το βάρος μου θα πάρω κιόλας και για να μαι απολύτως ειλικρινής η ψυχολογία μου αυτή τη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν το αντέχει. Τελοσπάντων θα κάνω τώρα την πρώτη βδομάδα και βλέπουμε. Το σημαντικό είναι να δω πως σκατά δε θα ζυγιστώ που βμαι εξαρτημένη. Εχω κανει και αλλες φορες αποχή αλλά τώρα τα δεδομένα είναι διαφορετικά. Ωρες ωρες μου ρχεται να χτυπήσω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο που τόσα χρόνια καθομαι και πληρώνω τις αμαρτίες του παρελθόντος.

----------


## Deena

δυστυχώς κορίτσια η δίαιτα με περιορισμού λίπους είναι που σκοτώνει την περίοδο! Πολλές γυναίκες τρέφονται με πολλά μικρά γεύματα και δεν παίρνουν πολλές θερμίδες κι άρα διατηρούνται λεπτές με κανονική περίοδο αλλά η διατροφή τους είναι λιπαρή! Η έλλειψη λίπους δημιουργεί πολυκυστικές που είναι δύσκολο να τις ξεπεράσεις και απαιτούν προσπάθεια μίας ζωής να παραμείνεις στο βάρος σου.
Με ανορεξία και πολλή γυμναστική και που όταν μου έλεγαν: "Κόψε τη γυμναστική, τρώγε βούτυρο και λάδι κι ένα γλυκάκι το απόγευμα ώσπου να ισορροπήσει το λίπος σου" δεν τους άκουγα έφτασα ν'αναπτύξω πολυκυστικές και η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται....

----------


## wannabeskinny

γεια σας κοριτσια...βλεπω λετε δεν εχω περιοδο 1χρονο + πως ειναι αυτο;εγω με 2μηνο κ με την ιδεα οτι πρεπει να συμβιβαστω χωρις περιοδο τρελαινομαι....δεν εχετε τρομερο πρηξιμο κ λιγουρες; ειναι μαρτυριο πρωτη φορα μου λειπει να δω αιμα...που εχουμε φτασει!!!!!πολυκυστικες καταρα πιστευω...τι διατροφη βοηθαει;γνωριζει καμια σας;επισης πως σας φαινεται να μην παρω χαπια κ να προσπαθησω με αδυνατισμα κ ασκηση;

----------


## Magdalena

Wannbeskinny η γνωμη μου ειναι να συμβουλευεις ενα γυναικολόγο, θα σε καθησυχασει και σιγουρα θα αισθανθεις ανακουφισμενη, πρηξιμο ειχα όταν δεν ειχα περιοδο, λιγουρες οχι.. όσους μηνες δεν ειχα περιοδο, δεν ζητουσα γλυκα, σοκολατα κ.τ.λ. δεν ετρωγα, αν και ενιωθα ζαλαδες και ατονια που δεν ετρωα οσο θα επρεπε.. Απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησα το αντισσυληπτικο εχω επανελθει στον παλιό μου εαυτό, πριν ανορεξια και τρωω τα πάντα, μεχρι που χθες ηθελα να φαω πτι μπερ με σοκολατα.. 
Μην το αφηνεις αλλο το θεμα, πηγαινε τωρα που ειναι νωρις στο γιατρό και περιμένω νεα σου!!! φιλια

----------


## ~aggelaki~

wannabeskinny ti akrivws ennoeis na prospathiseis me adinatisma kai askisi? i askisi ,me metro vevaia panta kalo kanei , alla to adinatisma oxi.. genika i periodos kovetai epeidi o organismos exei eksasthenisei gia kapoious logous(se mena eixe ginei logw diatrofis,elleipsi sistatikwn epeidi prokalousa sinexws emetous) kai prokeimenou na min exei peraiterw apwleia sistatikwn den vgazei to aima,gt mazi tou tha efeugan kai polla sistatika. episis xreiazetai ena "a" pososto loipous gia na mporesei o organismos sou na paragei periodo. otan exoume kanonika periodo eimaste kai ikanes na megalwsoume ena mwro,otan stamataei simvainei giati den eimaste se thesi na gonimopoiisoume wario gt i to mwro i kai emeis den tha epiviwsoume.. episis thelw na sou pw oti i periodos einai o monos tropos apotoksinwsis tis ginaikas kai einai poli simantikos! min to afineis poli akoma, pare gia 1-2 mines antisilliptika kai me swsti diatrofi tha sou ksanaerxetai kanonika.. imoun ki egw poli antitheti me ta antisilliptika alla kamia fora ta farmaka einai anagkaio kako. mporeis na kaneis kai omoiopathitiki,tha sou erthei periodos sigoura apla esi prepei na sinexiseis na trws apo ola gia na paragei waria o organismos sou.. kai mi theleis na eisai skinny..se kanenan den aresei! ta lew gia na ta pistepsw ki egw! eimai se fasi pou prospathw na valw kana kilaki (me ligo gimnastiki fisika oxi aplws trwgontas) kai enw eimai akoma stegniara egw idi arxisa na niwthw xontri! o aderfos mou me koroideuei! den exoume swsti antilipsi twn pragmatwn..pantws exw omorfinei kai sto proswpo me liga kilakia kai to lipos voithaei poli se emas tis ginaikes..min to fovasai. alitheia,esena logw kilwn sou stamatise?

----------


## Magdalena

εχεις πολύ δίκιο Αγγελάκι.. και εγω βλέπω τον εαυτο μου πιο όμορφο από οτι πριν, όπως εχω ξαναπεί νιώθω γυναίκα και φυσιολογικός ανθρωπος.. επιθυμώ φαγητά, τρωω κανονικά και πλεον δεν νιώθω ατονία και ζαλάδα και δεν κοιμάμαι νηστική.. στεκομαι στα πόδια μου και ΖΩ φυσιολογικά!!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Θυμασαι που σου ελεγα πως θα το σκεφτομαστε και θα γελαμε?ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ...Γυναικα απλα?Γυναικαρα,υγιης και ισορροπιμενη...Αχ ποσο θα ηθελα να σε δω απο κοντα!!!:bouncing:

----------


## Magdalena

Αγαπη μου!!! τιποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. ισως και να τα πουμε από κοντά κάποια στιγμή!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για όλα γι αακομα μια φορα

----------


## Dark Elf

Δεν βλεπω την απαντηση....:thumbdown:

----------


## Dark Elf

Την ειδα!!!Μακαρι να τα πουμεεεεεεεε.....Δεν χρειαζετε να με ευχαριστεις τιποτα δεν εκανα...μακαρι να μπορουσα να εκανα πιο πολλα,να μην ξεχνας πως εδω θα ειμαι σε βκαθε δυσκολια οκ?

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα κορίτσια, τι κάνετε? Πως πάει η προσπάθεια? αυτή ειναι η τρίτη περίοδος που μου ηρθε με τα χαπια.. χθες πήγα στη γυναικολόγο και πάλι για υπέρηχο, όλα καλα..ηταν η εικονα που επρεπε μου είπε.. αλλα για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το πρόβλημα εχει ξεπεραστει αφου έχω πάρει και βάρος μου είπε να συνεχίσω τα χαπια για ενα τριμηνο ακόμα και μετα θα το αφήσουμε να ερθει από μονο του..για να δουμε!!

----------


## styleseeker

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το πως επηρεαζει η βουλιμια την περιοδο.
Αν εξαιρεσουμε τα 3 χρονια περιεργης σχεσης με το φαγητο, η δικη μου προσφατη εμπειρια ειναι 2 μηνες εξαντλητικης διαιτας και αλλους 4 μηνες ανεξελεγκτου φαγητου και εδω και 1 μηνα συνεχομενα επισοδια βουλιμιας.
Ολο αυτο καταλαβαινω πως με αποδυναμωσε.
Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ομως ειναι αφου τρωω αρκετα και μονο ενα ποσοστο της τροφης το βγαζω μεσω εμετου πως γινεται να μην εχω περιοδο.
Πολυ χαζη ερωτηση αλλα αν ξερει καποιος θα ηταν καλο.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## eftychia

Κορίτσια, καλημέρα σας. 

Είμαι νέα στην παρέα. Δυστυχώς αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο 'θέμα' της αμηνόρροιας. Μετά απο προσεκτική ανάγνωση της ιστοσελίδας είναι πραγματικά σαν να περιγράφετε όλες την κατάσταση μου. Σαν να με ακούω να μιλάω εγώ..
Υπάρχουν τελικά άνθρωποι που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν, να με νοιώσουν..

----------


## eftychia

ʼραγε θα βρεθεί ποτέ λύση? Εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι περίπου 3,5 χρόνια. Έχω περάσει απο γυναικολόγους και τώρα με παρακολουθεί ενδοκρινολόγος. Μετά απο σειρά εξετάσεων που κάνω ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα η άποψη του είναι η ίδια.. 'χρειάζεται καλή ψυχολογία και οφείλεται επίσης σε ελλειποβαρές σώμα'. Κουράστηκα όμως να ακούω τα ίδια, αρνούμαι να βάλω βάρος και όσο μεγαλώνω με αγχώνει περισσότερο και με ενοχλεί. Η ψυχολογία μου έχει επηρεαστεί πολύ και συμπτώματα όπως πρηξίματα, φουσκώματα, πόνοι στο στομάχι, έντονες τάσεις κάποιες φορές λαιμαργίας, τύψεις μετά και πολύ γυμναστήριο για αποτοξίνωση.. με κούρασαν.

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Δυστυχως η λυση δεν ερχεται ετσι απο μονη της...:no: εμεις μονες μας μονο μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας.. και με τη βουλιμια κανουμε απιστευτο κακο στον οργανισμο μας.. ταλαιπωπουμαι εδω και 6 χρονια και τον τελευταιο χρονο εχω προβλημα με την περιοδο.απο το καλοκαιρι μαλιστα μιλησα και στους γονεις μου γιατι δεν πηγαινε αλλο, ξεκινησα να πηγαινω και σε ψυχολογο, εχω βαλει και κιλα,ειμαι πλεον νορμαλ, αλλα ειμαι ακομα αρρωστη στο μυαλο.. το νιωθω κιολας, φαντασου! μετα απο 1 μηνα χωρις κανενα επεισοδιο,και αφου και η ψυχολογια μου ανεβηκε αρκετα, ξαναεκανα μαλακια δεν αντεξα! και οχι μονο 1 φορα.. απογοητευομαι ρε γαμωτο,ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα δεν παει αλλο..νιωθω οτι εχω καταστρεψει τον εαυτο μου.. εσυ σε τι φαση εισαι?? διατροφικα..μπες στο chat room αν θελεις..:starhit:

----------


## mariafc

Aggelaki, Eftychia γεια σας. Καλωσήρθατε στο φόρουμ. Εγώ για δικούς μου λόγους δεν γράφω πλέον πολύ συχνά όμως παρακολουθώ και διαβάζω. Με τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια βιώνουμε εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αυτό τον γολγοθά της αμηνόρροιας. Τη δική μου ιστορία θα τη διαβάσετε στο φορουμ της ανορεξίας. 
Συμπληρώνω πλέον 3 χρόνια και κατι ανευ περιοδου και σημειωτεον εγώ την έχασα σε νορμάλ κιλά πριν πέσω στην ανορεξία εχοντας ομως ταλαιπωρηθεί ήδη απο διαιτες μιας και στο παρελθόν ήμουν παχύσαρκη. Μετά ηρθε και η ανορεξία και από τότε αδιαθετώ μόνο οταν παίρνω φαρμακα. Πλέον μετά από καιρό είμαι καλά. Η ανορεξία είναι μακρια. Οκ δαιμονες και κόμπλεξ του παρελθόντος υπάρχουν όμως πλέον τους διαχειρίζομαι καλύτερα. Πήρα βάρος, σταμάτησα να ζυγίζομαι σταμάτησα τα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια, έφτιαξα την ψυχολογία μου ομως η περιοδος ακόμα άφαντη. Δε θέλω να απογοητευτώ απλά καμιά φορά με παίρνει το παράπονο. Πλέον δε μπορώ να κανω κάτι αλλο απο το να περιμένω. 
Θα ήθελα ομως κορίτσια να μας μιλήσετε και εσείς αν θέλετε για την περίπτωση σας. Μια εξτρα πληροφορία κατι οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο σε όλες μας. Εδώ είμαστε να βοηθάει η μία την άλλη. Πως είστε διατροφικά, σε τι κιλά σας βρισκουμε κάποιο έξτρα τιπ απο τον γυναικολόγο σας?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

διατροφικα εγω ειμαι σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο οτι τα τελευταια χρονια.. δλδ τρωω καθε μερα κανονικα, πρωιναρα, κανα φρουτο (η φρουτα!) μεσημεριανο, απογευμα γιαουρτι με φρουτα συνηθως και βραδυνο αναλογα τη διαθεση,μπορει σαλατα με κανα αυγο, μπορει καστανα,μπορει φρουτα,μπορει λιγο κρεας η λιγο ψαρι..γενικα απο θερμιδες ειμαι καλα,δεν υποσιτιζομαι. και αν συμπεριλαβεις και τις θερμιδες που θα παρω απο ενα βουλιμικο (κι ας ακολουθει και εμετος) μπορει να παιρνω και παραπανω καμια μερα. ο ενδοκρινολογος που πηγα πριν απο 1 βδομαδα μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι ο οργανισμος λογω του σοκ που του προκαλουσα με τον εμετο επι χρονια και του λιγοτερου λιπους που ειχα + χαλια ψυχολογια δεν μου εδινε περιοδο (φοβουμενος- ο οργανισμος παντα!- για να μην μεινω εγκυος αφου δεν ημουν η ιδια υγιης,πως να μεγαλωνω ενα εμβρυο..) πηρα τα duphaston και επρεπε να μου ερθει σε κανα 7ημερο ,εμενα μου ηρθε αμεσως προφανως γτ εχω βαλει 2 3 κιλακια. και εκανα ορμονικες τισ οποιες ακομα δεν πηρα. μου τονισε επισης ο ενδοκρινολογος να μην βαζω και βγαζω συνεχεια κιλα γτ ο οργανισμος τρομαζει και παλι μπορει να μην εχω περιοδο..
ειμαι 1.77 και τωρα 62-63 κιλα. ημουν 56 οταν ημουν βουλιμικια.. μ αρεσει που λεω ημουν ,λες και τωρα δεν ειμαι.. απλα καταφερα να κρατηθω για 1 μηνα και κατι χωρις κανενα επεισοδιο.. ειναι καμια απο θεσσαλονικη ρε κοριτσια να βρεθουμε????

----------


## eftychia

Αγγελάκι..
καλησπέρα. Είναι πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα να μπορείς να μοιραστείς την εμπειρία σου με κάποιον που ξέρεις πως θα σε καταλάβει

----------


## eftychia

Η δική μου ιστορία έχει ως εξής: Ξεκίνησε πριν απο 3,5 χρόνια περίπου με αραιομηνόρροια μετά απο κάποια στενοχώρια, άγχος, απώλεια λίγων κιλών. Και φυσικά δεδομένου ότι έχω το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Για ένα περίπου χρόνο απλά το άφηνα να με στενωχωρεί και δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί συνέβαινε αυτό. Ποτέ δεν είχα τέτοιες καθυστερήσεις. Είμαι 30 τώρα. Μετά απο επισκέψεις σε γυναικολόγους αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή κάποιου και να πάρω 6 μήνες gynofen. Όσο τα έπαιρνα ο κύκλος στις 28 μέρες, ΑΛΛΑ πήρα κιλά, πονούσα αρκετά σε κάποια μέρη του σώματος μου, είχα τρομερούς πονοκεφάλους και σε συνδυασμό με την αποχή απο τα γυμναστήρια για 8 μήνες λόγω δουλειάς και προετοιμασίας για ένα χαζο διαγωνισμό (ανάθεμα την ώρα..) έχασα την ισορροπία μου, με πήρε απο κάτω, και με επηρέασε πολύ άσχημα η αλλαγή στο σώμα μου. Αυτή την ψύχωση την απέκτησα τότε. Συνέχεια πάνω σε μια ζυγαριά, πήγα και σε διατροφολόγο αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα. Είμαι 1,60 και τότε ήμουν 54-55 κιλά με έντονη κατακράτηση. Αργότερα (και αφού μετα την αντισυλληψη δεν είχα κανένα δείγμα περιόδου για 7-8 μήνες) επισκέφτηκα με καθυστέρηση μηνών κάποιο ενδοκρινολόγο. Είμαι απο Θεσ/νικη και είχα ακούσει για κάποιον πολύ καλό. 
Μέχρι τώρα λαμβάνω καθημερινά glucophage και κάθε τρίμηνο περίπου προκαλούμε την περίοδο με duphaston και επειδή ποτέ δεν πιάνουν μετά με cyclacur. Τα τελευταία έχουν κάποια συμπτώματα και άρχισα πάλι να κουράζομαι και να απελπίζομαι. Μόνο όμως με αυτά έρχεται. Το καλοκαίρι έφτασα 48, τώρα 51-52. Πάντα το καλοκαίρι αδυνατίζω. Γυμνάζομαι πολυ και έχω πολύ συχνά τάσεις λαιμαργίας. Η ψυχολογία μου έχει χαλάσει πολύ. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ο γιατρός είναι κάθετος. Όλες οι εξετάσεις μου είναι καλές, άρα θεωρεί πως φταίει το ελλειποβαρές σώμα και η κακή ψυχολογία.

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια μου καλησπέρα,
πραγματικά η αμηνορροια σου τσακιζει το νευρικό συστημα..νιώθεις μιση γυναικα, αχρηστη και το σημαντικότερο δεν περιμένεις ποτέ ότι θα μείνεις εγκυος και οτι θα αποκτήσεις παιδάκι.. Ευτυχία μου, μου φαίνεσαι αρκετά καταβεβλημένη και μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό μου.. εγω παίρνω τα yasmin, τα οποία μου κάνουν κατακράτηση αλλά τίποτα αλλο. δεν μου προκαλούν καμία παρενέργεια, 
θα σου ελεγα να καθησεις να ηρεμήσεις, να σκεφτείς και να εισαι αισιοδοξη.. αλλιώς να επισκεφτεις ενα διατροφολόγο, σίγουρα θα σε βοηθησει πολύ..

----------


## mariafc

γεια σας και πάλι κορίτσια. Ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας τις ιστορίες σας. Ειναι αλήθεια η αμηνορροια σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι μισή γυναίκα προσωπικά κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι η τιμωρία μου για ολα αυτα που προκάλεσα στο σώμα μου. Βασανίζομαι και απελπίζομαι μόνο με τη σκέψη ότι ισως να μην κάνω ποτέ παιδια. 
Νομίζω οτι δε θα το αντέξω αυτό, δε θα αντέξω να ζήσω με αυτό το κρίμα. 
Το μονο καλό είναι οτι τον τελευταίο καιρό δε βασανίζομαι πλέον με το θέμα της περιοδου. Παλιά που μουν στα μαυρα μου τα χάλια το σκεφτόμουνα μέρα και νύχτα. Ηλίθια. Που να μου ρθει περιοδος οταν ειχα φτασει 40 κιλα? Σιγά σιγα βρήκα το δρόμο μου και προσπαθώ να μην εχω άγχος. Ο γιατρός μου πε ότι οσο έχω άγχος άσπρη ή μάλλον κόκκινη μέρα απο μόνη μου δε θα δω οπως επίσης πρέπει να σταθεροποιήσω το βάρος μου. Ταλαιπωρήθηκα βλεπετε και με υπερφαγικά και το βάρος μου είναι ολιγον γιο γιο. 
Τι να κάνουμε όμως πιστεύω ότι πλέον είμαι πιο κοντά απο ποτέ. Απο τη μεριά μου έβαλα μυαλό, έκανα και κάνω το σωστό, βρίσκω το δρόμο μου έστω και με ολισθήματα. Επεσα πολλες φορές και αρνήθηκα να σηκωθώ γιατί έτσι με βολευε. Τώρα όμως όχι. 
Ισως ο Θεός να με επιβραβεύσει σύντομα αλλιως θα πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτό.

----------


## Magdalena

Μαράκι μου, μου το έίπε και η γυναικολόγος ότι ο οργανισμός δεν επανερχεται από τη μια μερα στην αλλη, θελει υπομονή και προσπάθεια αλλά επανερχεται αυτό ειναι σίγουρο και όσο για τον κύκλο μου είπε ότι σε όλες σχεδόν τις γυναίκες παίρνει πάλι τα ισα του, εκτός από ενα περιστατικό που μου διηγηθηκε με μια κοπέλα η οποία από την ανορεξία ειχε καταστρεψει τις ωοθήκες της, τις εδιναν ορμόνες και αυτες δεν αντιδρούσαν, εκει δεν μπορεσαν να κάνουν τίποτα.. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ! 
Μαρακι μου, ποσα κιλά εισαι τωρα?

----------


## eftychia

Μαράκι σε θαυμάζω, εγώ δεν τα κατάφερα ακόμα να πιστέψω. Μόνη μου ωστόσο το παλεύω. Απλά έχω χάσει την αισιοδοξία μου. Και αρνούμαι να δεχτώ πως η απώλεια κάποιων κιλών μας τιμωρεί έτσι. Ξέρω κοπελες που έχασαν βάρος αλλά δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Μαγδαλένα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ο γυναικολόγος μου αυτό μου πρότεινε, τα yasminelle. O ενδοκρινολόγος όμως είναι αρνητικός στη λήψη τους. Δεν έβαλες βάρος? Εμένα πλέον μόνο αυτό με νοιάζει. Ειδικά μέχρι πριν 2-3 μήνες συνέχεια στη ζυγαριά, να αγχώνομαι για το μισό κιλό.
και εγώ έτσι νοιώθω, μισή, και τώρα που είμαι 30 φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μπορέσω να κάνω παιδιά. Και είμαι ελεύθερη. Αν κάνω σχέση? Πιστεύετε πως κάποιος διατροφολόγος θα βοηθήσει? Ξέρετε κάποιον καλό στη Θεσ/νικη?

----------


## Magdalena

Γλυκιά μου, δυστυχως στη θεσσαλονικη δεν γνωριζω. ειμαι από πατρα.. τα παίρνω τα yasmin 4 μηνες τωρα, όταν μου ερχεται η περίοδος με δείχνει 54 κιλα όταν όμως ειναι οι τελευταίες μερες του κυκλου μπορει και 56 57,,για εγκεφαλικό κατευθείαν η κατασταση μιλάμε..χαχα
δεν διευκολύνεις την κατασταση αν ζυγίζεσαι συνεχεια.. δειξε εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτό σου, σκεψου αισιοδοξα κουκλα μου..το ξερω ότι ειναι δυσκολο. όμως σου αξιζει να εισαι καλα και να εχεις μια ψυχική ηρεμία γιατί εισαι μόλις 30 ετων και εχεις μια ζωη μπροστά σου!
εμεις θα ειμαστε κοντά σου σε ο,τι χρειαστεις, μη διστασεις να μου στειλεις και προσωπιό μνμ για οποιαδηποτε ερωτηση

----------


## ~aggelaki~

καθε φορα που παω να γραψω θελω να σας πω παρα πολλα και δεν ξερω με τι να πρωτοξεκινησω.. πρωτα απ' ολα, η περιοδος ΟΚ ειναι πολυ σημαντικη αλλα δεν ειναι το 1ο πραγμα που πρεπει να μας αγχωνει.. πιο πολυ εχει σημασια να τα βρουμε με τον εαυτο μας, να αποκτησουμε σωστες διατροφικες συνηθειες, χωρις να σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια τα κιλα και το "τελειο" σωμα γιατι στην τελικη δεν καταφερνουμε τιποτα..σε κανεναν δεν ειναι ελκυστικη μια γυναικα οταν δεν ειναι χαρουμενη, δεν μπορει να ζει μια φυσιολογικη κοινωνικη ζωη και εχει απειρα κομπλεξ.. οοχι μονο με τους αντρες αλλα και με τους φιλους μας δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε καλα.. εγω τουλαχιστον εχω αλλαξει τρομερα. τιποτα δεν μπορει να στρωσει αν δεν αλλαξουμε τα μυαλα μας.. εχω μετανιωσει για τα χρονια που εχω χασει,τα καλυτερα κιολας, ολη μου τη φοιτητικη ζωη με τις μαλακιες μου, να απομονωνομαι απο ολους προκειμενου να φαω κι επειτα να τα βγαλω.. και τωρα με βλεπω τελειως κατεστραμμενη,εχω σπυρια στο προσωπο, τα μαλλια μου ειναι χαλια, και γενικα με βλεπω ασχημη και δεν εχω ποτε διαθεση για τιποτα..κι επειδη μου αρεσει να ειμαι ομορφη ξενερωνω που με βλεπω σε τετοια κατασταση και νιωθω οτι δεν θα ξαναγινω ποτε οπως πριν! ομως ολα διορθωνονται, μου το λεει και η ψυχολογος μου και ολοι οι γιατροι που εχω μιλησει. αρκει να το θελουμε και να προσπαθησουμε γ αυτο.. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μην ειμαστε σε φαση διαιτας ποτε γιατι ο οργανισμος το λαμβανει σαν στερηση και μετα εχουμε βουλιμιες.. ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο να κανουμε γευματα καθε 3 με 4 ωρες το πολυ, και οχι παρα πολυ,να μην νιωθουμε σκασμενες η φουσκωμενες..ωστε να μην αφηνουμε το σωμα μας να πεινασει και αναγκαστουμε να φαμε πολυ.. και ειναι πολυ ωραιο το συναισθημα οταν τρεφεσαι κατα αυτον τον τροπο πιστεψτε με! ηθελα να καταληψω στο οτι δεν χρειαζεται να σκεφτομαστε οτι δεν θα μπορεσουμε να κανουμε παιδια ( υπαρχει και η υιοθεσια ουτως η αλλως) γιατι αν δεν εισαι εσυ καλα τι να το κανεις το παιδι? και οταν καταφερουμε να ειμαστε καλα η περιοδος θα ερθει σιγουρα! δεν κοβεται με τιποτα μην αγχωνεστε!

----------


## eftychia

Αγγελάκη έχεις τόσο δίκιο. Και εγώ νοιώθω άσχημα απέναντι σε όλους. Έχω χάσει το χιούμορ μου, λίγο το χαμόγελο μου, και οι δικοί μου στενοχωριούνται που με βλέπουν συνέχεια ..πεσμένη..(το λέω με απλά λόγια..). Ειδικά ο αδερφός μου πρόσφατα μου ζήτησε να χαμογελάω γιατί είμαι συνέχεια θλιμμέμη.. Με ενοχλεί αυτό..

Αγγελάκη ξέρεις κάποιον καλό διατροφολόγο στη Θεσ/νικη? Κάπου που πας και εσύ? Τι έχεις να μου προτείνεις?

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελακι μου, γλυκό μου κορίτσι ποσο πολύ με αγγιζουν αυτά που γραφεις..όλα διορθωνονται.. μεγαλη κουβεντα που δειχνει αισιοδοξία.. 
ποτε δεν εινια αργα, εχασες μερικά χρονια, εχοντας αυτα τα προβληματα, όμως τωρα στεκεσαι στα ποδια σου και εισαι καλα, αυτο εχει σημασια

----------


## ~aggelaki~

ναι σου στελνω μηνυμα u2u..

----------


## mariafc

Εμένα πλέον μόνο αυτό με νοιάζει. Ειδικά μέχρι πριν 2-3 μήνες συνέχεια στη ζυγαριά, να αγχώνομαι για το μισό κιλό.

Ευτυχία στο λεω με ολη μου την καρδιά επειδή είμαι πολύ καμμένη μη με παρεξηγήσεις. Κόψε τη ζυγαριά. Αυτή με κατάστρεψε. Ειχα φτάσει να βλέπω +100 και να τρελαίνομαι. Αρρώστεια σου λέω. Κάπως έτσι οδηγούμουν και σε υπερφαγικό. Ελεγα μα του π... + 100 με το τίποτα? Φάε σα μοσχάρα τώρα να χει να ανεβάινει η ζυγαριά. Αφού λοιπόν έφτασα στα πρόθυρα νευρικού κλονισμού βοήθησε και ενα σοκ που έπαθα από πρόβλημα υγείας έκρυψα τη γαμωζυγαριά και δεν ξαναζυγίστηκα. Την ίδια μέρα πήγα σε νέα διαιτολόγο. Της τα είπα όλα. Δεν έκρυψα τίποτα. Μου έδωσε διατροφολόγιο. Οχι διαιτα διατροφή. Βλέπεις είμαι και ελλειποβαρής και μυική μάζα μηδέν. Οταν είδα πόσο φαγητό μου χε βάλει κόντεψα να λιποθυμήσω. Μου χε φανεί τόσο πολύ. Εγώ μέχρι τότε ή που τα τρωγα 800 θερμίδες ή 5000. Κανένα μέτρο. Το να ακολουθήσω λοιπόν καθημερινά διατροφή με σταθερές πάνω κάτω θερμίδες μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο. Βασανιζομουνα, ελεγα πάει τελειωσε θα ξαναγίνεις χοντρή. Χίλιες σκέψεις με είχαν κυριεύσει όμως βρήκα τη δύναμη να συνεχίσω. Δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την εικόνα πριν 3 μήνες που βρεθηκα στο νοσοκομείο με χιλιάδες γιατρούς από πάνω μου αλά γκρεις ανατομι να με περιεργάζονται και να μου κάνουν ότι σε γραφημα (καρδιογράφημα κτλ) υπάρχει. Τα πόδια μου ειχαν φουσκώσει απο κατακράτηση που εκανα λόγω ανεξελεγκτης διατροφής στις διακοπές και φοβήθηκαν για νεφρική ανεπάρκεια. Οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν αιματοκρίτη πάτο πιο πάτω απο ποτέ. 25 για την ακρίβεια. Επαθα σοκ. Τρελάθηκα. Η εικόνα της μάνας μου είναι ακόμα στο μυαλό μου. Πέρασα δύο μέρες ουρλιάζοντας στο κλάμα. Ηθελα να βγω επιτέλους απο τον εφιάλτη. Αυτό ήταν και το κλειδί. Το είχα πάρει πλέον απόφαση. Δεν άντεχα να μαι άλλο δυστυχισμένη. Περασα δύο χρόνια κλεισμένη στο σπίτι, αποξενωμένη απο ολους, κοιτάζοντας το ταβάνι, κλάμμα συνέχεια, φωνες, σωματική και ψυχική εξάντληση. Δε μου άρεσε αυτή η κατάσταση όμως δεν είχα τη δυναμη να παλέψω. Μέχρι εκείνη τη μέρα. Ακολουθησα για ενα μηνα το διατροφικό πρόγραμμα μέχρι να ξαναμπώ σε σειρά. Απο το φόβο μου μήπως παχύνω επειδή είχα κόψει και το ζύγισμα έκοψα και τα υπερφαγικά και ξανάπιασα τη γυμναστική. Από τότε πέρασαν κοντά 70 μέρες. Ζυγίστηκα μόνο μια φορά. Δε μου άρεσε αυτό που είδα. Εχω πάρει 2,5 κιλά παρά την υγιεινή διατροφή (δεν ξέρω ισως να βαλα και μυική μάζα ή λίπος) γκρινιαξα για λίγο είπα μα του πουστη που παχαίνω με αυτά που τρώω αλλά απο την άλλη συνειδητοποιώ ότι πλέον ζω σαν άνρωπος με τις καλές και τις κακές μου μέρες. Ειμαι χαρούμενη, αρχισα να ξαναβγαίνω, θέλω να ερωτευτώ, κανω όνειρα που χα ξεχάσει. Δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα ειναι δυσκολος αγώνας όμως το παλεύω. 

Μαγδα μου πριν κόψω το ζύγισμα με ειχα αφήσει 57 σήμερα ζυγιστηκα και εχω πάει 59,5 εξού και εχω συγχιστει που περιοδος γιοκ. Γενικά πάντως εδώ και καιρό παίζω στα 56-59. Προσωπικά θέλω να σταθεροποιηθώ εκεί κάπου στο 57 γιατί μόνο στη σκέψη του 60 παθαίνω ταράκουλο (1,67 ύψος). Εσύ Μάγδα μου που κινείσαι τώρα?

Α σας γράφω στο περίπου τι διατροφή ακολουθώ να πάρετε ιδέα
Α η διατροφή μου βασίζεται στις δυάδες και τριάδες γευμάτων. Αν δεν εχετε διαβάσει τη διατροφική νοημοσύνη του Ζουμπανέα κάντε το θα σας βοηθήσει πολύ

Πρωινό: Γάλα με δημητριακά, χυμος ή 2 φέτες ψωμί με βιτάμ και μέλι, γάλα και χυμός
Δεκατιανό: ξηρους καρπούς ή παστέλι και ένα φρούτο
Μεσημεριανό: 3 φορες τη βδομάδα κρεας συνήθως μαγειρευτό(Λογω χαμηλών λευκωμάτων σε παλιοτερες εξετάσεις) Φιλική συμβουλή κόφτε τα πολλά βραστά και ψητά δε βοηθάνε στην περίπτωση μας. Βάλτε το λάδι στη ζωή σας. Μια φορα τη βδομάδα ψάρι, μια όσπρια, μια λαδερό και μια κάτι πιο φλου πχ γεμιστά. 
Τα συνοδεύω συνήθως με μια φέτα ψωμί και σαλάτα ή αντικαθιστώ το ψωμί με ρύζι ή πατάτα. Τα όσπρια τα συνοδεύω τις φακές με σαρδέλα ή τόνο (απορροφάται καλύτερα ο σιδηρος) και τα υπόλοιπα με τυρί, σαλάτα και ψωμι. Το ιδιο και τα λαδερα
Απόγευμα ξηρους καρπούς με φρούτο ή καποια κρέμα ή μπισκότο και φυσικά το καφεδάκι μου
Βράδυ: Αναλογα τα κέφια. Γιαουρτάκι με μέλι και φρούτα και ξηρους καρπούς, πίτα αράβικη με γαλοπούλα ντομάτα τυρι, ομελέτα, ντάκο. Υπάρχουν τόσες επιλογες.

----------


## mariafc

αγγελάκι μόλις ειδα το μήνυμα σου. Με κάλυψες δεν εχω τίποτα αλλο να προσθέσω. Αυτο πλέον το χω συνειδητοποιήσει και προσπαθώ να το εφαρμόσω. Το μυαλό παίζει παιχνίδια μερικές φορές αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε ρε γαμώτο. Ετσι κορίτσια? Αντε γερά με τσαμπουκά. Οχι άλλη δυστυχία. Ήρθε η ώρα να χαμογελάσουμε ξανά.

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδελένα μου δε σε ενοχλεί πλέον η πρόσληψη ενός κιλού? εμένα με τρελαίνει. και όχι τόσο τώρα που έχω αποδεχτεί λίγο την πείνα μου, λόγω χειμώνα, λόγω κρύου. 
Αλλά το καλοκαίρι ήταν άλλο πράγμα. Πήγαινα γυμναστήριο και μετά χαιρόμουν να βλέπω στη ζυγαριά και στον καθρέπτη το αποτέλεσμα. Είναι διαφορετικά το καλοκαίρι, βγαίνεις, είσαι συνέχεια στη θάλασσα, δεν πεινάς τόσο..
Τώρα το μαυλό μου είναι πολύ συχνά στο φαγητό όταν είμαι σπίτι. Κάθομαι περισσότερες ώρες στο γραφείο ή στο γυμναστήριο για να μην τρώω. Αυτό δεν είναι λογικό, το ξέρω. Και όσο μου αρέσει το ωραίο σώμα..Ακόμα δεν έχω αποβάλλει τις τύψεις και το άγχος για το φαγητό που καταναλώνω αλλά αυτή την περίοδο είναι δύσκολο να το αλλάξω. Ιδίως όταν δεν βγαίνω έξω για διασκέδαση. Δουλειά, γυμναστήριο και πεσμένη ψυχολογία..Αλλά δεν θα το αφήσουμε, θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε..ε..???

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Μωρε εσυ χαιροσουν (οπως κι εγω φυσικα), αλλα τι να το κανεις το αδυνατο και ωραιο σωμα (κατα τη γνωμη μας παντα..) ,,να το χαιρεσαι μονη σου?? και οταν για να μπορεις να εχεις αυτο το σωμα υπονομευεις τη διαθεση και την ψυχολογια σου?? μπορεις να εχεις ομορφο σωμα τρωγοντας τα παντα,αληθεια σου λεω! και να εισαι χαρουμενη για 2 λογους! η τροφη η ιδια θα μας κανει να νιωθουμε ομορφα, και ακομα πιο ομορφα αν ξαναμπουμε στο παιχνιδι της ζωης..! σκεψου το, αξιζει..

----------


## Magdalena

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια, τι κάνετε?
Ευτυχία μου, με ενοχλεί, σιγουρα όταν βλέπω τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει, ιδιαιτερα τωρα που παίρνω τα ανρισυλληπτικά και από την κατακρατηση υγρων μπορεί να με δειξει μεχρι και 2 με 3 κιλά παραπάνω, αγχωνομαι, αλλά επισης σκεφτομαι τι κερδισα κανοντας διαιτα και μετα πεφτοντας στην ανορεξία? ενα μεγαλο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!! κοιμόμουν νηστική και ζαλιζόμουν συνέχεια, οποτε αν έχω την περιοδο δεν με πειραζει ας με δειχνει και 5 κιλά παραπάνω

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου καλημέρα,

προσπαθώ να διαβάσω κάτι που μου απάντησες αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω στην τελευταία σελίδα. 
Είμαι καινούρια στο forum και ίσως κάτι κάνω λάθος..

----------


## eftychia

οκ τώρα το βλέπω..ευχαριστώ..
Εγώ δεν έφτασα σε στάδιο ανορεξίας (αν και έχει διάφορες ερμηνείες αυτό)
αλλά αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο και με τρελλαίνει είναι η κατακράτηση..που μονίμως είμαι πρησμένη..ακόμα και κιλά όταν έχασα, στην κοιλιά ήμουν συνεχώς έστω και λίγο πρησμένη..αυτό βέβαια οι δικοί μου δεν το έβλεπαν, αλλά εγώ το ένοιωθα..
Νερό πίνω και φουσκώνω.. είναι άδικο..αυτό με έχει τσακίσει..αυτές οι συνεχείς μεταβολές στο σώμα..σαν μπαλόνι, φουσκώνει, ξεφουσκώνει..κουράστηκα..

----------


## ~aggelaki~

καλημερα ευτυχια μου! διαβαζα τα μηνυματα σου και καταλαβα τι ψυχωση εχεις με το να παρεισ εστω και 1 κιλο.. σε καταλαβαινω απο τη μια γτ κι εγω τρωω τετοια κολληματα απλα πλεον εχω ξεκαθαρισει καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο μου που καλο θα ηταν να το κανεις κι εσυ.. αν θελεις να βοηθησεις την ψυχολογια σου, τη διαθεση σου,το σωμα σου, την υγεια σου ολοκληρη γενικοτερα θα βαλεις προτεραιοτητες.. προεχει να εισαι καλα παρα να εχεις ενα αδυατο σωμα με πρησμενη κοιλια, και ειναι φυσικο να ειναι πρησμενη λογω διατροφης. το εχω ψαξει αρκετα το θεμα, με λιγα λογια απλα θα σου πω οτι προκαλειται σηψη(σαπισμα) της τροφης στα εντερα. αυτο γινεται για διαφορους λογους, οι κυριοτεροι ειναι η καταναλωση νερου μαζι ή μετα το γευμα, οπως επισης και η προκληση εμετου. επισης προκαλειται και κυτταριτιδα με αυτον τον τροπο..! και γενικοτερα εαν δεν τρεφεσαι σωστα, να παιρνεις ουσιες και θρεπτικα συστατικα απο ολες τις ομαδες τροφιμων, τα οργανα του σωματος ενα-ενα αρχιζουν να εκδηλωνουν ασθενειες. οσο πιο πολλα κυτταρα ζωντανα εχεις στον οργανισμο σου τοσο πιο νεα και υγιης θα εισαι. και τα κυτταρα για να επιβιωσουν χρειαζονται και υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες και μεταλλα και ολες τις βιταμινες.. σε παρακαλω,,προσπαθησε να ξεδιαλυνεις καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο σου. να ξερεις οτι το σωμα σου θα ειναι πιο ομορφο αν τρως νορμαλ. απο τα παντα (δεν εννοω να πεσεις με τα μουτρα στα τηγανητα και στα γλυκα!) , σε μικρες ποσοτητες, και καθε 3-4 ωριτσες. δεν θα εχεις πρηξιματα, τυμπανισμους και αερια,η περιοδος σου μεσα σε λιγους μηνες θα επανελθει και η διαθεση σου θα ανεβαινει καθε μερα και περισσοτερο!

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα Αγγελάκι μου, sorry για χθες δεν τα κατάφερα να σου στείλω.

Δίκιο έχεις σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά εγώ κάνω αρκετά υγιεινή διατροφή, σαλάτες, λαχανικά, φρούτα, δημητριακά, κρέας.
Δεν έχω φτάσει ποτέ σε σημείο πρόκλησης εμετού, δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα. Και αυτό με το πρήξιμο πάλι υπάρχει. Η ψυχολογία όντως πρέπει να είναι καλή. 
Aπλά κουράστηκα κορίτσι μου..αλλά δεν τα παρατάμε έτσι?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

η ζωη ειναι πολυ ομορφη για να τα παρατησουμε! προφανως εχεις κουραστει επειδη ολη σου η ζωη πλεον ειναι το τι θα φας,αν ειναι υγιεινο, να μην παχυνεις.. απελευθερωσου απο αυτο το βασανο, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο,το ξερω. κι εγω συνεχεια θελω να τρωω σπιτι, τα υγιεινα, δε θελω να βγω γιατι ολα εξω ειναι μαλακιες και τετοια.. ομως ειναι πιο "υγιεινο" κατι που θα σε κανει να ζεις πιο χαρουμενη παρα το "υγιεινο" που εχεις στο μυαλο σου. ο οργανισμος σου παντως δεν πρεπει να νιωθει και πολυ υγιης..εξου και η αμηνορροια..

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα Μαγδαλένα μου τι κάνεις? Πως είσαι?

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σου Ευθυμία μου!!
μια χαρα κοπέλα μου, εσυ? καλά σε γενικές γραμμές.. συνεχίζω τα αντισυλληπτικά κανονικά, εσυ τι κάνεισ? διατροφικά πως εισαι?

----------


## eftychia

Ποια αντισυλληπτικά παίρνεις? Σου τα δίνει γυναικολόγος? Γιατί εμένα που με παρακολουθεί ενδοκρινολόγος είναι αρνητικός για την λήψη τους με βάση τις εξετάσεις μου. Θεωρεί πως δεν είναι καλό να παίρνουμε ορμόνες. Μου δίνει κάποια οιστρογόνα για να την προκαλούμε. τα cyclacur. Αλλά έχουν και αυτά τα συμπτώματα τους. τώρα που τα τέλειωσα πονάω, είμαι πρησμένη έτοιμη να εκραγώ, και περιμένω να έρθει..

----------


## Magdalena

θα ερθει ευτυχία μου.. να εισαι ηρεμη και να μην αγχωνεσαι.. παιρνω τα yasmin μου τα εχει δωσει η γυναικολόγος, δεν μου προκαλουν καμια παρενέργεια εκτος απο την κατακρατηση υγρων που ειχα τους 3 πρωτους μηνες, αυτος ο μηνας ειναι ο τεταρτος και ολα καλυτερα πανε, δεν πρηζομαι τωρα πια τοσο..να σου πω την αληθεια, μονο θετικα πραγματα εχω δει απο τα αντισυλληπτικα μεχρι τωρα.. παρα αρνητικα.. το βαρος σου πως εχει τωρα

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα..
Φυσικά και έχει αυξηθεί με τα χάπια, είναι και χειμώνας οπότε υπάρχει πάντα μια διαφορά με το καλοκαίρι. Το ξέρω Μαγδαλένα μου πως θα έρθει αλλά λόγω χαπιών. Το θέμα είναι να έρθει μόνο της..Πότε θα γίνει αυτό? Φοβάμαι να ξεκινήσω αντισυλληπτικά, και ο γυναικολόγος μου αυτά μου πρότεινε αλλά το σκέφτομαι.
Το ψυχολογικό με έχει τσακίσει..Έχω αλλάξει πολύ, ιδιαίτερα τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Ειδικά όταν παίρνω βάρος με τα χάπια, ενοψιν περιόδου..
Εσύ πως το αντιμετωπίζεις?

----------


## Magdalena

η γυναικολόγος λεει οτι ειναι απο τα κορυφαια αντισυλληπτικα αυτα παντως.. αν ειναι για καλο μη φοβασαι τιποτα..τωρα δεν με ενοχλει.. εχω βαλει ενα στοχο, να ξανακερδισω την περιοδο μου οποτε το βαρος και τη ζυγαρια την εχω αφησει στην ακρη..

----------


## eftychia

Απλά με επηρεάζει ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου που πιστεύει πως πρέπει να έρθει απο μόνη της, χωρίς ορμόνες.
Μαγδαλένα εμένα αυτό που με τσακίζει (ντρέπομαι που το παραδέχομαι, αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια, δεν οφελεί να κρύβομαι) είναι η αλλοίωση του σώματος μου, η αλλαγή των κιλών μου, το πρήξιμο ιδιαίτερα..μου μειώνει και την αναπνοή, μου προκαλεί δύσπνοια..

----------


## Magdalena

με αυτα που γραφεις πιστευω οτι εισαι πολύ αγχωμένη και αυτό σε εμποδιζει να σκεφτεις πιο ηρεμα,πιο χαλαρα!
με 2 ή 3 κιλάκια που σου προσθετουν τα χαπια λόγω της κατακράτησης και του πρησμενου στηθους δεν φαίνονται καν..εμενα ούτε στα ρουχα μου, πιστεψε με.. μην εχεις δισταγμό για τα αντισυλληπτικά..κανε ότι σου λενε οι γιατροί και κυρίως χαλαρωσε και σκεψου ότι δοκιμασίες ειναι αυτες και θα περασουν!!
σε λίγο καιρο θα το συζηταμε και θα γελάμε!!

----------


## eftychia

Mακάρι Μαγδαλένα μου..να γελάμε..

Πότε όμως θα έρθει αυτή η μέρα? 2,5 χρόνια τώρα περιμένω να έρθει μόνη της αλλά τίποτα..

Μακάρι..

----------


## Magdalena

επειδή το αφησα ενα χρόνο πιστευοντας ότι θα ερθει από μονο του και τίποτα, εχω καταλήξει ότι δυσκολα επανερχεται χωρίς βοήθεια αρχικά.. ξεκινας με αντισυλληπτικό που εχει ορμόνες ετσι για υποστηριξη και μετα επανερχεται στη σειρα του..αυτα ειναι τα λεγόμενα της γυναικολόγου μου!!

----------


## eftychia

Εγώ πάλι ξεκίνησα με αραιομηνόρροια μέχρι που πήρα 6 μήνες τα gynofen ακριβώς για να το φτιάξουμε όπως είπε ο τότε γυναικολόγος μου. Μετά το πέρας του εξαμήνου μην την είδατε..ποτέ ξανά απο μόνη της, πάντα με πρόκληση. και πλέον με παρακολουθεί όπως σου είπα ενδοκρινολόγος και παίρνω οιστρογόνα..

----------


## Magdalena

εγω ειχα κανονικό κυκλο και κόπηκε απότομα βεβαια τοτε εκανα αυστηρη διατροφή που μερα με τη μερα ετρωγα λιγότερο.. ο τελευταίος μου κύκλος ήταν 29 ημερων μετα μου κόπηκε τελείως.. όμως η πρωτη θεραπεία ειναι αυτη που κανω με τα χαπια και μου ηρθε με την πρωτη προσπάθεια.. ας ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι.. και γιατί ειχες αραιομηνορροια..τι σου ειπε ο τοτε γιατρός?λόγω πολυκυστικών μήπως?

----------


## eftychia

Ξεκίνησε μετά απο ένα διάστημα έντονης στενοχώριας και άγχους (χωρισμός και προετοιμασία για ΑΣΕΠ) σε συνδυασμό με τη δουλειά. Απο τη στενοχώρια δεν έτρωγα καλά και έτσι έχασα κάποια κιλά, οπότε άρχισαν οι καθυστερήσεις. Όλο και μεγαλύτερες. Αλλά ερχόταν. Μόλις άρχισα τη θεραπεία με τα αντισυλληπτικά και καλά για να το φτιάξουμε, ερχόταν ρολόι. Όσο τα έπαιρνα, γιατί μετά το τέλος της θεραπείας και ενώ ο γιατρός περίμενε πως θα πήγαιναν όλα καλά και θα ερχόταν απο μόνη της περίμενα 7-8 μήνες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Το θέμα είναι πως μετά και εγώ το άφησα λίγο γιατί με κουραζε και με στενοχωρούσε. Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα τραβούσε τόσο.
Εμένα όμως τα χάπια μου έφεραν πολλά.

----------


## Magdalena

Ευτυχία μου, τι κανεισ? Συγνωμη που δεν σου απάντησα χθες αλλά δεν τα καταφερα να βρω ελευθερο τον υπολογιστη στο τσπιτι για να μπω!! Τον ειχε ο αρραβωνιατικός μου παρει κατ' αποκοπή, όπως λένε!! χαχαχ!!!! 
Ο καθε οργανισμός δεχεται διαφορετικά τα αντισυλληπτικά.ετσι λένε.. και το πιστευω.. δηλαδη τι παρενεργειες σου προκαλουσαν? Ειχα ακουσει ότι σε μια κοπέλα της προκαλουσαν φοβερό εκνευρισμό, ειχε γίνει αλλος ανθρωπος

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα Μαγδαλένα μου,

δεν πειράζει και μένα μόνο στο γραφείο με βολεύει να μπαίνω.

Εκνευρισμό, πονοκεφάλους, πρηξίματα και κιλά.
ʼκουσα αργότερα πως τα gynofen είναι τα πιο ισχυρά, καμμία σχέση με τα τρίτης γενιάς όπως τα δικά σου

----------


## mariafc

ευτυχια εγώ τα πήρα τα gynofen. Ο γιατρός μου ειπε οτι ειναι τα πιο δυνατά και αποτελεσματικά. Στο θεμα βάρους δεν ειχα προβλημα. Μου προκαλούσαν όμως φοβερό εκνευρισμό. Αδιαθετούσα κανονικά αλλά η ληψη τους μου φερνε τρελά νεύρα. Τώρα τα χω σταματήσει και περιμένω μπας και ερθει φυσιολογικά. Απο βδομάδα θα ξαναπάω πάλι να δω πως θα κινηθώ.

----------


## eftychia

Καλή επιτυχία Μαράκι μου. 
Εγώ δεν είχα τύχη με αυτά. Εκνευρισμό και πόνο και κιλά. 
Μακάρι με σένα να πετύχει. Πόσο καιρό τα πήρες?

----------


## mariafc

6 μηνες ευτυχια μου. Αδιαθετούσα κανονικά αλλά τωρα τα χω σταματήσει δύο μήνες αλλά περιοδος δεν ήρθε ακόμα φυσιολογικά. Βεβαια οταν επαιρνα τα χάπια να σημειώσω οτι οι συνθηκες ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικές. Βρισκόμουν σε τραγική ψυχολογική κατάσταση λογω προσωπικών προβλημάτων, εκανα σκατοδιατροφή. Θα μουν ηλιθια να περιμένω να ρθει με το που τα διέκοψα. Εδώ και 3 μήνες ειμαι κυρια στα πάντα. Ευελπιστω οτι επιτελους θα ρθει. Πάνε τρια χρόνια πια.

----------


## eftychia

Κορίτσια Χρόνια Πολλά!!! Μας εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. 

Ελπίζω αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα να μας φέρουν το καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερο δώρο!

----------


## Magdalena

Χρόνια πολλα ευτυχία μου.. παρεπιπτοντως εχεις υπέροχο όνομα, καλές γιορτες να εχουμε και ας ελπίσουμε να μας φερουν ομτι επιθυμεί η καθεμία από εμας!! πως παει η προσπάθεια?καποιο θετικό αποτελεσμα?

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα Μαγδαλένα μου..

----------


## eftychia

Ακόμα προσπαθώ Μαγδαλένα μου, και δυστυχώς χάνω χρόνο..αλλά ελπίζω πως δεν θα αργήσει..

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί πολύ είναι πως επηρεάζει, όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες, την ψυχολογία μου. Εσύ κανένα νέο?

----------


## Magdalena

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! συνεχιζω τα αντισυλληπτικά yasmin, για 2 μηνες ακομα θα τα παιρνω, ελπίζω να τα σταματησω όμως, το μόνο ευχαριστο ειναι ότι τωρα αυτό το μηνα, δεν πρηζομαι και τόσο πολύ από τη ληψη των χαπιων.. μην το βαζεις κάτω, κανε την προσπαθεια σου και όπου βγει..

----------


## fuxia

έχω πολύ καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ και θυμάμαι ότι παλιά είχα αναφερθεί στο πρόβλημα με την περίοδο μου. Ίσως πέρασε πάνω από ένας χρόνος κι ακόμα την χάνω κατα καιρούς. Την τελευταία φορά που σταμάτησε ήταν Ιούλη μέχρι πριν 1μισι μήνα, αυτό το μήνα πάλι τίποτα. Γιατρό δεν πήγα ποτέ γιατί έχω κάποιο γέροντα πολύ κοντά μου, και μου λέει συνεχώς πως ούτε πολυκηστικές έχω, ούτε κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα, ότι είναι νευρολογικό και φταίει η συναισθηματική μου κατάσταση, άγχος κλπ. Πάντως είναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ σπάσιμο, κάποιες μέρες θέλω να σκοτώσω όποιον βρίσκεται στο οπτικό μου πεδίο από τα νεύρα, γίνομαι κυκλοθυμική, η όρεξη μου μπάχαλο... Σήμερα παραμονή της παραμονής και είμαι στην τσίτα πάλι! Χάπια αγόρασα αλλά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ, δεν έχω καλές σχέσεις με φάρμακα...

----------


## eftychia

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά!!!

Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο για τη νέα χρονιά.

Fuxia κάνε υπομονή, δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο θέμα, μας επηρεάζει πολύ και μας κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσια. Αλλά πρέπει να αντέξουμε, να αντισταθούμε και να το πολεμήσουμε. Εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι περίπου 4 χρόνια τώρα. Έχω δει γιατρούς, έχω κάνει εξετάσεις (όλες καλές), έχω πάρει χάπια..Μέχρι τώρα τίποτα σταθερό. Μόνο με πρόκληση καταφέρνω και έχω. 
Ελπίζω και δε θέλω να τα βάλω κάτω..
Τις μέρες που περιγράφεις τις ξέρω καλά. Τις βιώνω συχνά. Αλλά προσπαθώ πολλές φορές χάνοντας την υπομονή μου. Και το κουράγιο μου. Φυσικά αυτό που με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ είναι η μεταβολή της ψυχολογίας μου κάθε φορά. 

ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια καλή χρονιά να εχουμε όλες..τι κανετε?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!! ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Α ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ, ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ Κ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΗΣ..
εγω εχω αρχισει παλι τα επεισοδια (βουλιμια και εμετος μετα) και νιωθω πολυ χαλια.. ενω ξερω τοσο καλα τι καταστροφικη συνηθεια ειναι συνεχιζω να την κανω. γιατι?δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.. σταματησα να πηγαινω στην ψυχολογο που πηγαινα γιατι ενιωσα οτι μπορω και μονη μου να το ξεπερασω, δεν ηθελα να επιβαρυνω και επιπλεον τους γονεις μου αλλα τελικα τα θαλασσωσα παλι.. οι γονεις μου εχουν φρικαρει..με πιανουν τα κλαματα κατευθειαν..τωρα που γραφω παλι κλαιω..στα λογια ειμαι πρωτη αλλα στην πραξη δεν τα καταφερνω.. η περιοδος δεν μου ξαναηρθε,χθες ξαναπηρα duphaston.. πειτε μου κατι να βοηθηθω,, κραξτε με δεν ξερω τι βοηθαει.. νιωθω σαν τα junkia που ενω ξερουν οτι η πρεζα σκοτωνει συνεχιζουν να τη ζητανε..

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελάκι, καταρχην ηρεμησε και σκεψου ότι τιποτα δεν λύνεται ευκολα..όλα θελουν το χρόνο τους.. το ξερεις ότι τα βουλιμικά επεισόδεια και οι εμετοί δεν φερνουν το αποτελεσμα που θέλουμε όμως γιατί κάποιες φορες το κάνουμε αυτό? ας σκεφτουμε καλύτερα πως μια ειναι η ζωή αξίζει να την καταστρέφουμε? και μια κοπέλα που εχει παραπάνω κιλά πιστεψε με μπορεί να νιωθει καλα με τον εαυτό της αν περναει όμορφα και ειναι ευτυχισμένη..θελω να καταλήξω ότι δεν εχει σημασια η εξωτερική ομορφια αλλα η αγαπη που δινυμε και μας δίνουν οι αλλοι,

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Έχεις απολυτο δικιο, ουτως η αλλως με τους εμετους το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να χαλασω τελειως την ψυχολογια μου και το προσωπο μου. το λεω καθημερινα,οτι δεν με πειραζει κι αν βαλω και μερικα κιλακια, αλλα οι τυψεις μου τρελαινουν το μυαλο.. νιωθω παντα εκεινη τη στιγμη οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια λογικη, οτι προτιμω να φαω και να ευχαριστηθω για λιγο, λες κι εχω ξεχασει που με εχει οδηγησει ολη αυτη η συμπεριφορα..εντωμεταξυ επειδη δεν κανω τιποτα και νιωθω τελειως αχρηστη η ψυχολογια μου γινεται ακομη χειροτερη..δεν τελειωσα ακομα τη σχολη μου,με πηγε πισω πολυ η φαση, και δεν εχω καμια ορεξη για διαβασματα.. μονο 5 μαθηματακια εμειναν εντωμεταξυ και η διπλωματικη..φοβαμαι οτι αν γυρισω εκει που σπουδαζω θα ειμαι και πιο ευαλωτη αλλα και παλι εδω δεν κανω κατι κι αυτο δεν ειναι καλο. ηθελα να πω επισης οτι για χρονια επινα χορτο, τωρα πλεον πολυ λιγο..( αλλη μαλακια που δεν μπορω ευκολα να κοψω...) και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι επειδεινωσε την κατασταση μου,τοσο ψυχλογικα οσο και βουλιμικα..γενικα στη ζωη μου ολο λαθος επιλογες εκανα στα παντα,στα αγορια, στο τι θα κανω , σε ολα.. ευχομαι αν τα διαβασει καποια κοπελα στην ιδια φαση να ξυπνησει μια ωρα αρχιτερα..και ποτε δεν ειναι αργα. στο χερι μας ειναι να ειμαστε καλα:yes:

----------


## Magdalena

Aγγελακι μου, οι ανθρωποι που σε αγαπουν θελουν να σε βλεπουν να γελας και να εισαι ευτυχισμενη, 
και εγω δεν ειμαι και στα καλυτερα μου,, ο αδερφος μου προχθες μου ειπε οτι εχω παχυνει και με πειραξε τοσο πολύ.. τωρα ειμαι καλύτερα πιο γερη και στεκομαι στα ποδια μου.. μακαρι να ερθει η ωρα να ειμαστε τελειως ξεπερασμενες απο αυτό

----------


## ShadowWave

Κοριτσάκια μου γλυκά, γεια σας και από 'μενα... πείτε μου, ενώ μας έχει δωθεί ένα τόσο όμορφο δώρο που μας λέγεται ζωή, γιατί να το πετάμε στα καλάθια των αχρήστων; Επίκεντρο της ζωής μας το ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑ. Όλα κινούνται γύρω από αυτό και αν έστω και μια φορά παραστρατήσουμε τα βάζουμε με τον εαυτό μας... μα είμαστε άνθρωποι, αλίμονο αν είμαστε τέλειοι. Η λέξη "τέλειος" είναι παράγωγο της λέξης "τέλος". Και εν τέλει σημασία δεν έχει ο προορισμός αλλά το ταξίδι..

aggelaki, σε παρακαλώ μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου. Μπορεί να έπεσες αλλά θα ξανασηκωθείς.. είναι ο κύκλος της ζωής.. ας μάθουμε από τα λάθη μας ώστε να μην τα επαναλαμβάνουμε.

Magdalena μου, από ότι έχω διαβάσει αναφορικά με την ιστορία σου υπήρξες ανορεξική άρα η φράση " πάχυνες" ίσως και να αποτελεί κομπλιμέντο για 'σενα, σημαίνει "φαίνεσαι πιο υγιής". Αν και καλό θα ήταν τέτοιες εκφράσεις να αποφεύγονται σε άτομα υπό ανάρρωση και ειδικά από πρόσωπα του συγγενικού περιβάλλοντος μας. Κατά την άποψη μου, θα ήταν εποικοδομητικό αν έκανες μια συζήτηση με τον αδερφό σου επί του θέματος.. 

Δείτε και αυτό, αξίζει τον κόπο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FRgZ...el_video_title

----------


## eftychia

Απίστευτο κομμάτι..Το μόνο που μένει τώρα κορίτσια είναι να βρούμε τον τρόπο..το μονοπάτι..για να 'αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας'..
Το αξίζουμε όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. 
Πρέπει να βρούμε τη δύναμη και να αντιμετωπίσουμε καταστάσεις οι οποίες μας ρίχνουν..
ʼλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε πως πάντα δυστυχώς υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα....που όμως αντιμετωπίζονται με μοναδικό τρόπο..όπως

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F8zK...eature=related

----------


## ~aggelaki~

καλα ο τυπος ειναι απιστευτος.. δειτε ποσο χαρουμενος ειναι!! εμεις αρρωστησαμε μονες μας τους εαυτους μας, ειναι πραγματικα για γελια.. !! και γιατι.. επειδη φαγαμε κανονικα το παραμυθι του αδυνατου σωματος. ας αλλαξουμε λοιπον τροπο σκεψης, μιας και ειναι τοσο λαθος.. νους υγιεις εν σωματι υγιη που λεγανε.. αν δεν εχεις υγιες σωμα ουτε η ψυχη σου ουτε το μυαλο σου ειναι καλα.. η ψυχη υποφερει και το μυαλο σκεφτεται με λαθος τροπο! ευχομαι το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον να ξεπερασουμε ολες μας τα θεματα μας..:starhit: ευτυχια μου με περιοδο τι εγινε??

----------


## Eli_ed

Υπέροχα video και τα δύο μπράβο!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα

Αγγελάκι μου δυστυχώς έπρεπε να μου έρθει αυτή την βδομάδα. Αλλά ελπίζω. Σταμάτησα και τα χάπια που μου έδινε και ο ενδοκρινολόγος.

Θα δούμε, εσύ όμως να χαμογελάς και είσαι αισιόδοξη.

----------


## Magdalena

ShadowWave καλησπερα! σε ευχαριστω για τα παρηγορα λόγια σου, σιγουρα όμως τη στιγμη που το ακουσα δεν το πηρα σαν κομπλιμεντο, πιστεψε με! εσυ τι προβλημα αντιμετωπίζεισ?
Ευτυχία μου, τι κανεις κουκλα μου? σου ηρθε η πολυπόθητη περίοδος? καποια εξέλιξη? εγω συνεχίζω με τα αντισυλληπτικά.. η διατροφη μου εχει στρωσει πλεον, τουλαχιστον τρωω κανονικά αλλα βασει μιας ισορροπημενης διατροφης, ενος προγραμματος, οχι να τρωω ότι να ναι, όπως όταν ξεκίνησα τα χαπια..

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου καλησπέρα!

Αυτές τις μέρες έπρεπε να μου έρθει αλλά χωρίς πρόκληση (χάπια δηλαδή) δεν έχω αποτέλεσμα. Ακόμα ελπίζω. Αυτή τη φορά σταμάτησα και τα χάπια που παίρνω καθημερινά και μου προτείνει ο ενδοκρινολόγος. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αρχίσω τα αντισυλλυπτικά. Λες να τα καταφέρω? Απλά με φοβίζουν τα συμπτωματα - πρήξιμο, κιλά, πονοκέφαλοι..

----------


## Magdalena

Ευτυχία μου, ο καθε οργανισμός αντιδρα διαφορετικά στο αντισυλληπτικό, βεβαια εμένα στην ουσία περα από το πρηξιμο που εχω προς το τελος του κύκλου δεν μου προκαλουν τίποτα αλλο, οσο για τα κιλά πιστευω δεν ειναι μόνιμα νομίζω επανερχεσαι στα φυσιολογικά σου..κανε μια προσπάθεια και ειμαι σιγουρη ότι θα δεις θετικά αποτελεσματα από τη ληψη τους, μόνο να μην ξεχνάς ο,τιδηποτε παρατηρεις να το συζητας με τον/τη γυναικολογο σου.
Στην αρχη όσο να ειναι, θα υπαρχει μια αλλαγη στο σωμα σου, εγω ΄βλεποντας το στηθος μου να πρηζεται ετσι δεν το αντεχα όμως θα νιωσεις γυναικα..εγω λέω να ακουσεις το γιατρο και να παρεις τα χαπια, 

Εξαλλου εδω ειμαι και εγω οτιδηποτε θελησεις θα το συζηταμε!!

----------


## mariafc

Κοριτσακια σας ελειψα? Πείτε ναι πείτε ναι. Ειχα καιρό να μπω. Σημερα ξαναθυμηθηκα το φορο χαρη σε μαι φιλη. 
Χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονια σας εύχομαι.
Ελπιζω να στε καλά. Εννοειται δεν εχω δει φως στον οριζοντα. Πηγα βεβαια στο γυναικολογο με βρηκε μια χαρα και μου εδωσε φαρμακακια πάλι. Οχι τα προηγουμενα άλλα. Απλές ορμόνες. Πλεον και ο ιδιος απορει που δε μου ρχεται κανονικά και μεταξύ μας και εγώ η ιδια. 
Τελευταια ειχα μια ανεξηγητη αυξηση βαρους η οποια με εχει πανικοβαλλει και τρομάξει. Ενταξει χοντρη δεν εγινα αλλα το σωμα μου πλέον αρνειται. Ακομα και με προσεγμένη διατροφη παχαινω και εχω αρχισει να κουραζομαι, να κουραζομαι ελεεινά. 
Εσεις πως τα πάτε? Πως ειναι η διατροφή σας, η ψυχολογία σας?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Γεια σου Μαρακι!! εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ οταν βλεπω μηνυμα στο φορουμ! Καλη χρονια,με υγεια και αγαπη:starhit:
Ηθελα αρχικα να σου πω οτι ο ενδοκρινολος,μου ειχε τονισει να μεινω στα κιλα που ειμαι (νορμαλ με λες πλεον) γιατι αν εβαζα κι αλλα και γενικα δεν ημουν καπου σταθερη, παλι θα ειχα προβλημα με την περιοδο. αλλα τι να σου πω.. κι εγω περιμενα να μου ερχεται πλεον που δεν ειμαι πετσι και κοκκαλο,αλλα @.. περιμενω παλι με duphaston. θυμισε μας τι ειχες και σου κοπηκε η περιοδος..εγω 6 χρονια βουλιμια...:sniff: 
Απο διατροφη πλεον εχω αρχισει να τρωω πολλα που δεν ετρωγα ( τα κραταω δηλαδη γιατι παντα τα ετρωγα, απλα τα εβγαζα) και γ αυτο πολλες φορες νιωθω οτι εχω φαει πολυ, η οτι θα χοντρυνω με αυτο το φαι πχ. Το μυαλο μου με αλλα λογια δεν εχει ξεκολλησει. ʼλλες φορες παλι τρωω και διωχνω ολες τις τυψεις,λεγοντας μου οτι αυτο το φαι θα μου κανει καλο και τρωω 1 τονο.. χθες αφου εφαγα πρωινο εφαγα 1 ολοκληρο σακουλακι παξιμαδια τυπου κυθηρων "το μαννα" τα οποια ειναι πεντανοστιμα αλλα αρκετα παχυντικα..και δεν εσκασα ρε! στα καπακια εφυγα για ποδηλατο και γυρισα μετα απο 4 ωρες..ντοινγκ! 
Γενικα προσπαθω να κανω 5 γευματα τη μερα. 
πρωιναρα( φρουτα, ψωμι/παξιμαδια/κουακερ, κεφιρ απο κατσικισιο η 2 αυγα,και λιγο μελι αν τα φρουτα δεν ειναι γλυκα), 
κανα φρουτο με λιγο γιαουρτι μετα, 
μεσημεριανο κανονικα μεριδα ο,τι εχουμε σαλατα πολυ, λιγο ψωμακι, 
απογευμα συνηθως γιαουρτι με φρουτο η παξιμαδια με κατι ακομα.. 
και βραδυ αναλογα την πεινα. αν πειναω λιγο φαι η 1-2 αυγα, μανιταρια, η λιγο τυρι ,σαλατα και αν το λιγουρευτω μπορει να κανω και καμια βουτα στη σαλατα με παξιμαδι/κριτσινι/ψωμι.αν δεν πειναω και δεν εχω φαει γιαουρτακι ολη τη μερα σιγουρα θα φαω γιαουρτακι με κατι ακομα. χθες αφου εφαγα πρωινο εφαγα 1 ολοκληρο σακουλακι παξιμαδια τυπου κυθηρων "το μαννα" τα οποια ειναι πεντανοστιμα αλλα αρκετα παχυντικα..και δεν εσκασα ρε! στα καπακια εφυγα για ποδηλατο και γυρισα μετα απο 4 ωρες..ντοινγκ! 
Απο ψυχολογια δεν πεταω κιολας, αν και θα επρεπε μονο που ζουμε να ειμαστε χαρουμενοι! ειμαι καλυτερα απο τα τελευταια χρονια παντως.. εσυ πως πας??

----------


## eftychia

Kαλημέρα κορίτσια, τι κάνετε?

Μαράκι σαν να διαβάζω ότι θα έγραφα και εγώ..
Φως κανένα μέχρι τώρα, έχω βάλει κάποια κιλά, αλλά συνήθως το χειμώνα εγώ βάζω, κάνω πολύ γυμναστήριο, ο ενδοκρινολόγος απορεί και συνεχίζω τη θεραπεία αν και βαρέθηκα. Και πλέον νοιώθω πολύ κουρασμένη με όλο αυτό. 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί ταλαιπωρούμαστε αλλά είναι βάλσαμο να βλέπεις πως κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει πως αισθάνεσαι..

----------


## mariafc

γεια σας κορίτσια. Αγγελάκι διατροφικά παω πολύ καλά αν σκεφτω οτι εχω κόψει τα υπερφαγικά που με βασανιζαν ολο το καλοκαιρι. 2 φορες μεσα σε 5 μηνες και αυτο σταματησε στην αρχη του. Παρασπονδιες και απαγορευμένα εννοειται εχω φαει και θα τρωγω δεν εχω σκοπο πλέον να στερούμαι αλλά με ενδιαφερει να το κανω σε νορμαλ πλαισια. Αυτο που με στενοχωρεί λοιπόν και με ριχνει ψυχολογικά ειναι οτι ειχα κόψει το ζύγισμα για πολλους μήνες. Ξαναρχισα πριν τις γιορτες γιατι ηθελα να το ελεγχω. Μετα τις γιορτες λοιπον και πρεπει να μαι ο μονος άνθρωπος σε αυτον τον κόσμο πήρα αδικαιολογητα 2,5 κιλά. Μεσα σε μαι βδομάδα!!!! Εχω πανικοβληθει γιατι ειμαι σε απαγορευμένα για το μνυαλό μου κιλά και φυσικά αγχωνομαι κατι που με κανει να πιστευω οτι θα σπάσω. Του στυλ ε αει στο διαολο που κανω διατροφη και παχαινω τουλάχιστον να φαω να ευχαριστηθώ. 
Ειμαι κουρασμενη και πέφτω ψυχολογικά γιατι βλεπω πως ο Θεος με τιμωρει ακόμα. ο εφιαλτης παντα θα υπάρχει. Τωρα παλι εκρυψα τη ζυγαρια και τρεμω. Δεν αντεχω. Βαζω συνεχεια βαρος αλλά απο την αλλη δεν αντεχω τη ζυγαριά. Με οδηγει σε παρακρουση και ειλικρινα πιο πολύ απο ποτέ θελω να βρω μια ισορροπια στη ζωή μου. 
Στο μεταξύ βεβαια δεν ερχεται και η περιοδος απο μονη της και φυσικά μου αναβουν τα λαμπάκια. Εγω προερχομαι απο ανορεξια που με ρωτησες. Καλα εγω ειμαι αλλο φρουτο εχω υπάρξει και παχυσαρκη. Τα παντα όλα. 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί ταλαιπωρούμαστε αλλά είναι βάλσαμο να βλέπεις πως κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει πως αισθάνεσαι..

Αυτο ακριβως Ευτυχία μου. Δεν αντεχω αλλο τον επομενο μηνα πανε 4 χρονια. Εχω ανάγκη λύτρωσης.

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σας κορίτσια,
Αγγελάκι μου, από οτι διαβαζω η διατροφή σου είναι ισορροπημένη και μπραβο σου.. αυτό που γραφεις για τον ενδοκρινολόγο αλήθεια ειναι το εχω ακούσει και εγω

Ευτυχία μου τι κάνεις? καποιο νεοτερο? μίλησες με το γυναικολόγο σου για τα αντισυλληπτικά που σου ειχε πει να ξεκινήσεις?

Μαρακι μου, που εισαι κοριτσαρα μου? ολα καλα? ακομα τίποτα? Εγω συνεχίζω τ ααντισυλληπτικά αλλα το μονο ευχαριστο ειναι ότι εχω βαλει πλέον τη διατροφή μου σε ενα πρόγραμμα..οταν τα κοψω τα αντισθλληπτικα να δω θα ερθει από μόνο του?

----------


## mariafc

αυτο ειναι το θεμα φιλη μου. Και εγω τωρα παιρνω duphaston. Αυτον και τον επόμενο μήνα. Ο γιατρος απορει που δεν εχω αδιαθετησει ακόμα. Ποσο πια? Και εγω τη διατροφη μου την εχω ισορροπήσει το βαρος ανεβοκατεβαινει ομως ρε γαμώτο. 
Και πραγματικά δε θελω παλι να αρχισω να μιζεριαζω με το θεμα.

----------


## Magdalena

μαρακι συγνωμη για την αδιακρισία τι βαρος εχεις τωρα?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Κοριτσια ας αγαπησουμε τους εαυτους μας και τη ζωη..!!! Ολα θα ερθουν, και η ψυχολογια μας θα αλλαξει, και η περιοδος και το σωμα μας θα βρει τους ρυθμους του, ξερετε πολυ καλα τι σοκ υπεστη τα τελευταια χρονια.. εξαντλειται, ειναι ζωντανα ολα μεσα μας και αν δεν θρεφονται με αυτα που χρειαζονται διαμαρτυρονται κ επειτα πεθαινουν. Ας επανορθωσουμε τη ζημια, δεν ειναι καθολου αργα. Χωρις αγχος, το βασικοτερο, ηρεμα με θετικη σκεψη. Η ΖΩΗ ειναι ΕΔΩ και εχουμε να ζησουμε πολλα! Οσο λιγοτερο σκεφτομαστε το φαι τοσο το καλυτερο παντως.. οπου και να ειμαστε παντα υπαρχει κατι να φαμε και να νιωσουμε και πολυ ομορφα! Τα τελευταια χρονια προτιμω να καθομαι σπιτι (πολλες φορες να βλεπω και ΤV σαν τις γυναικουλες που παντα κοροιδευα) και να μη βγαινω πρωτον γιατι νιωθω ασχημη, δευτερον γιατι εξω καπνιζω και επειδη σκεφτομαι οτι δε θα ειμαι ευχαριστη παρεα λογω της ψυχολογιας μου.Επισης επειδη δεν θελω να φαω κατι εξω,ουτε και να πιω.. Ξερω οτι εχω χασει χρονια απτη ζωη μου, κανονικα- δεν υπερβαλλω- αλλα εδω ειμαι, ευτυχως σε καλη κατασταση ( οσο και να προσπαθησα δεν με κατεστρεψα!!!) για να σταθω στα ποδια μου και να τα αλλαξω ολα.. ειναι τελειως στο χερι μας κοριτσαρες μου και το εχω καταλαβει καιρο τωρα..

----------


## Magdalena

Κοριτσακι μου, τι υπεροχο και αισιοδοξο μηνυμα, με παρηγορησεσ..απο το πρωι ειχα μια ασχημη ψυχολογια,πιστευα οτι ειμαι ασχημη και οτι εχω παχυνει..εχεισ δικιο

----------


## mariafc

καλημερα. Καμια αδιακρισια Μαγδα μου. εγω παιζω στα 60 με υψος 1,67. Εβαλα αποτομα 2 κιλα μεσα σε 1 βδομαδα που σας ελεγα. Ετσι οπως τα χει παιξει ο ργανισμος μου παιζει να χω ανεβει και αλλο. Εδω και 10 μερες δε ζυγιζομαι και δε θα το κανω μεχρι να νιωσω οτι οτιδηποτε και να δω δε θα με χαλασει. Αυτη τη στιγμη που το μυαλο μου δεν αντεχει αλλα κιλά απο μακρια και αγαπημένες.
Η αληθεια βεβαια ειναι οτι εμφανισιακα δε μου φαινεται καθολου. Αν δεις φωτος μου δε με κανεις τοσο απλά εγω κολλαω στη γαμωζυγαρια. 
Εσυ κουκλα μου πως τα πας ανεβασες και αλλο το βαρος σου? Με τη διατροφη πως κινεισαι περιπου?

Αγγελάκι νιωθω σαν να εγραψα εγω το μηνυμα. Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσθεσω ειλικρινα. Απλά μονο ποσο πολυ εχω κουραστει. Τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Magdalena

Ειδα φωτό σου και εισαι αστερι!!! μη μασας και προπαντως μην αφηνουμε κανεναν να χαλαει την ψυχολογία μας, εχει δικιο το αγγελακι ασ αγαπησουμε εμεις τους εαυτους μας πρωτα απο ολα..
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να συμβαλλουν και τα αντισυλληπτικα στην αυξηση του βαρους.εσυ τι λεσ?

----------


## mariafc

ευχαριστω φιλη για τα καλα σου λόγια. Με ενδιαφερει βασικα να χω μια υγιη εικόνα.
Οσο γι αυτο που με ρωτας οχι στην περιπτωση μου δεν ισχυει μιας και εβαλα το βαρος πριν ξανααρχισω τα χαπια. Τρεμω με την ιδεα οτι θα αυξηθει και άλλο. Δεν ξερω πριν τις γιορτες ειχα περιορισει λιγο τα φαγητο εκαν 1-2 μαλακιουλες στερητικα και ετσι ε και μαλλον το πληρωσα αυτο.

----------


## Magdalena

καλημέρα σε όλες!!
τελικα ισχυει ή όχι ότι τα αντισυλληπτικά χάπια παχαίνουν? ποια είναι η γνωμη σας?

----------


## mariafc

εγω πιστευω πως ειναι θεμα του τι διατροφή κανεις? Εγω οταν επαιρνα τα gynofen για παραδειγμα βαρος δεν έβαλα. Στο +-1 ημουν. Ειναι και θεμα οργανισμού. Εμενα προσωπικα τα αντισυλληπτικα μου δημιουργουσαν αλλες παρενέργειες. Νευρα, καταθλιψη, επιθετικότητα τετοια πραγματα. 
Τωρα με τα ντουφαστον δεν ξερω τι εχει παιξει. Δεν ζυγιζομαι και δεν ξερω και φυσικά εννοειται οτι τρωγομαι. Κατι θα γινει παντως σημερα αύριο θα αδιαθετησω και ηδη αισθανομαι το καραφουσκωμα. Εχω να αδιαθετησω και απο το Σεπτεμβριο. 
Δεν ξερω Μαγδα μου εσενα επηρεασαν το βάρος σου τα χαπια? Ποσο εισαι τωρα αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Magdalena

Οταν ειναι για να αδιαθετησω με δειχνει η ζυγαρια 2 κιλά παραπάνω, το εχω παρατηρησει, στην εβδομαδα διακοπης των χαπιων, αφου αδιαθετω επανερχομαι στα κανονικα μου κιλά 55 τωρα πια!! κατα τα αλλα όλα καλα δεν μου δημιουργουν καμία παρενέργεια, για να δουμε!!

----------


## eftychia

Καλημέρα κορίτσια,

η δική μου εμπειρία ήταν λίγο άσχημη με τα αντισυλληπτικά. Επαιρνα τα gynofen και πέρα απο λίγα κιλά είχα όλα τα υπόλοιπα που περιγράφει και η Μαρία. 

Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι βέβαια τα ίδια με τα yasmin ή yasminelle. Έχω ακούσει πως είναι πολύ ήπια και δεν προκαλούν τίποτα σχεδόν. Μάλιστα μια γνωστή μου με αυτά έχασε κιλά

----------


## mariafc

καλημερα κορίτσια. Εγω αν ηξερα τι θα παθαινα με τα τζινοφεν ουτε που τα βαζα στο στομα μου. Πιστεψτε με καλύτερα 1,2 κιλα συν παρα ολα τα υπολοιπα. Ρε μονο που δεν έδερνα ανθρωπους απο τα νευρα μου. Μιλουσα και συμπεριφερομουνα πολύ άσχημα, συναισθηματικές μεταπτώσεις μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα τι να λεμε τωρα ένα δράμα. 
Καλά νεα νομιζω οτι εντος της ημέρας θα αδιαθετησω. Αυτη τη στιγμη η κοιλιά μου με πεθαινει όμως οχι οτι μου λεει κατι αφου ειναι με φαρμακα αλλα τελοσπαντων να ξεγελάσω τον πόνο μου.

----------


## zouzouka

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
Εγώ παλιά έπαιρνα τα yasmin για θέμα αντισύλληψης και μόνο, με τον κύκλο μου ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα. Τα ίδια έπαιρνε και η κολλητή μου που έχει πολυκυστικές. Λοιπόν τα χάπια είχαν πολύ διαφορετικές παρενέργειες σε μένα απ'ότι σ'αυτήν. Εγώ είχα πρήξιμο(είχα ανέβει ένα νούμερο σουτιέν) και πολύ, πάρα πολύ πόνο στο στήθος(δεν μπορούσα ούτε να τα αγγίξω, ούτε να κοιμηθώ μπρούμιτα), πολλές ημικρανίες, πολλές ευαισθησίες(έκλαιγα με το παραμικρό!), επίσης το αίμα της περιόδου είχε αλλάξει χρώμα(πολύ σκούρο, προς το καφε), και η περίοδος κρατούσε 7-10 μέρες (ενώ χωρίς τα χάπια δεν ξεπερνάει τις 4 ποτέ!), επίσης πολλές φορές είχα ενδιάμεση αιμοραγία(δηλαδή στο μέσον του κύκλου λίγο αίμα). Πολλές παρενέργειες ε??? Α, επίσης πονούσα! Εγώ που δεν πονούσα ποτέ στην περίοδο, πονούσα όσο επαιρνα τα χάπια! ΚΑΙ μου φέρνανε μύκητες! Γενικά ήταν πολύ τραγική η αντίδρασή του οργανισμού μου! Ισως όμως στον δικό μου οργανισμό να ταίριαζαν άλλα χάπια. Η κολλητή μου για παράδειγμα δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα, μόνο λίγο φούσκωμα σε κοιλιά και στήθος!

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ , λοιπον! Ο ιδιος ο γιατρος σου προτεινει ενα χαπι αρχικα κι αν δε "δουλεψει" σε σενα, σου δινει καποιο αλλο, πιο δυνατο η πιο ηπιο.. Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη για τα αντισυλληπτικα και για ολα τα κωλοχαπα δεν αλλαζει..ειναι ολα για τον π@τσο! Το ειχα ξανααναφερει και πιο παλια αλλα αξιζει νομιζω 1 ακομη φορα.. περυσι ειχα παε σε ομοιοπαθητικο για το θεμα της περιοδου μου, ο οποιος 1ον ασχοληθηκε πολυ με την περιπτωση μου,μου πηρε ολοκληρο ιστορικο για να εχει μια πληρη εικονα του οργανισμου μου, και σε λιγες μερες αφου τα μελετησε ολα με πηρε τηλ και μου ειπε ποια χαπια(φυτικα) να παρω. 40 χαπια ηταν, 1 την ημερα, και η περιοδος μου ηρθε κανονικα χωρις πονους , πρηξιματα και μαλακιες. τα οποια, παρεπιπτοντως, ειναι δειγματα τοξινωσης του οργανισμου.. 3-4 φορες στη ζωη μου που την εφερα με χαπια ειχα κι εγω τετοια συμπτωματα. Να μην μακρυγορω.. επειτα μου ηρθε και ακομη 1 φορα χωρις βοηθεια αλλα επειδη εγω συνεχισα να ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη και να κανω εμετους σχεδον καθε μερα την ξαναεχασα την πολυποθητη περιοδο.. ΤΙ ΧΑΖΗ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ!! ο ομοιοπαθητικος μου ειχε επισημανει φυσικα οτι επερεπε να την κοψω αυτη τη μαλακια οχι μονο για την περιοδο,γενικοτερα για απειρους λογους,αλλα δεν τον ακουσα. τοτε ειχα ελαττωσει απλα τα επεισοδια επειδη επαιρνα και τα χαπια. αυτα! κοριτσαρες η υγεια μας ( σωματικη και ψυχικη ) ειναι το πιο σημαντικο πραγμα, μην την αμελουμε.. σας φιλω και ελπιζω να μην κανουμε αλλα λαθη!!

----------


## zouzouka

aggelaki μου κι εγώ μαζί σου! Δε μ'αρέσουν καθόλου τα χάπια και πρέπει να είναι τρελή ανάγκη για να πάρω. 
Όσο για την ομοιοπαθητική να σου πω την αλήθεια το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές γιατί έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια, ότι δηλαδή βοηθάει γενικά στην καλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού, ότι σου χτίζει το ανοσοποιητικο και μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις καταστάσεις χρόνιες.
Παράδειγμα, ένας λόγος που το σκεφτόμουνα ήταν ότι για πολλά χρόνια είχα κολπίτιδες από μύκητες. Οι μύκητες είναι γενικά πολλοί επίμονοι και χρειάζονται δυνατές φαρμακευτικές αγωγές αλλά καταλήγεις να πέφτεις σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο καθώς με κάθε χάπι οι μύκητες δυναμώνουν, δημιουργούνται δηλαδή δυνατά στελέχη ανθεκτικά στη συγκεκριμένη αγωγή, οπότε ξανάρχονται και τότε πρέπει να πάρεις ακόμα πιο δυνατά φάρμακα! Λοιπόν πρέπει να σας πω ότι το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε όταν άρχισα να τρέφομαι σωστά, να έχω καλή ψυχολογία και αντί για φάρμακα να κάνω απλές πλύσεις με χαμομήλι....αυτά δυστυχώς δεν τα λέει κανένας γιατρός.....

----------


## Eli_ed

Και εγώ παλιά είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με κολπίτιδες και με μυκητιάσεις, μιλάμε πάθαινα με το παραμικρό! Μέχρι και τραχηλίτιδα έπαθα από τις χρόνιες κολπίτιδες και όντως εκείνο το διάστημα έπαιρνα και αντισυλληπτικά γιατί έχω ενδομητρίωση και είχα κύστες από αίμα στις ωοθήκες μου, άλλο βάσανο και αυτό! Ουφ και εμείς οι γυναίκες τι τραβάμε με τα γυναικολογικά μας! Τελικά μετά από πολλές θεραπείες και μία κρυοπηξία για την τραχηλίτιδα ξεμπέρδεψα. Από τότε φτου φτου δεν έχω ξαναπάθει τίποτα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε αυτά τα θέματα παίζει ρόλο και ο σύντροφος. Για παράδειγμα εγώ τότε που είχα τα προβλήματα ναι μεν συνήθως είχα σταθερές σχέσεις αλλά δεν ήμουν ευτυχισμένη με τους συντρόφους μου και πιστεύω ότι και αυτό είχε επίπτωση στα γυναικολογικά μου. Πάντως διατροφή και ψυχολογία είναι το Α και το Ω για την υγεία μας και το ανοσοποιητικό μας! Πλέον γι'αυτό όταν δεν είμαι καλά παίρνω προβιοτικά συμπληρώματα για να ενισχύω το ανοσοποιητικό μου και να έχω καλύτερη απορρόφηση θρεπτικών συστατικών από το πεπτικό μου σύστημα. Και εννοείται στις αντιβιώσεις πάντα συμπλήρωμα ειδικό για την χλωρίδα του κόλπου για να μην πάθω ξανά μυκητίαση.
Όσο για τα αντισυλληπτικά τα έπαιρνα πριν 10 χρόνια περίπου και αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν τα yasmin. Τα έπαιρνα συνεχόμενα για ένα χρόνο και κάτι. Από τότε έχω πάθει ψυχολογικό με τα ριμαδόχαπα. Είχα αρκετές παρενέργειες, όπως μελαγχολία, πόνους στις γάμπες μου, πρηξίματα, μεταπτώσεις διάθεσης το έριξα και στο φαϊ λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας και διάφορων γεγονότων στην ζωή μου και είχα βάλει 28 κιλά! :grind: Αμάν έκανα να τα ξαναχάσω, έλιωσα στα γυμναστήρια!...άσχετα που τα ξανάβαλα μετά γιατί είχα αδηφαγική διαταραχή γκρρρρρ! Ιστορία μου αμαρτία μου! Να σημειώσω βέβαια ότι εκτός από την κακή διατροφή που έκανα, άρα περισσότερες κατακρατήσεις, κάπνιζα κιόλας παράλληλα με τα αντισυλληπτικά το οποίο ξέρω είναι πολύ κακό πφφφφ. Τελικά οι κύστες φύγανε με την αγωγή αλλά προσωρινά, μετά ξαναδημιουργήθηκε μία άλλη που με συντροφεύει μέχρι και σήμερα :mad:, αλλά χάπια δεν ξαναπαίρνω που να χτυπιούνται όλοι! Τα μισώ! Βέβαια αυτό μου δημιουργεί ένα θεματάκι υπογονημότητας και εύχομαι να μην επηρεάσει στην τεκνοποίηση :(

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Και εγώ παλιά είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με κολπίτιδες και με μυκητιάσεις, μιλάμε πάθαινα με το παραμικρό! Μέχρι και τραχηλίτιδα έπαθα από τις χρόνιες κολπίτιδες και όντως εκείνο το διάστημα έπαιρνα και αντισυλληπτικά γιατί έχω ενδομητρίωση και είχα κύστες από αίμα στις ωοθήκες μου, άλλο βάσανο και αυτό! Ουφ και εμείς οι γυναίκες τι τραβάμε με τα γυναικολογικά μας! Τελικά μετά από πολλές θεραπείες και μία κρυοπηξία για την τραχηλίτιδα ξεμπέρδεψα. Από τότε φτου φτου δεν έχω ξαναπάθει τίποτα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε αυτά τα θέματα παίζει ρόλο και ο σύντροφος. Για παράδειγμα εγώ τότε που είχα τα προβλήματα ναι μεν συνήθως είχα σταθερές σχέσεις αλλά δεν ήμουν ευτυχισμένη με τους συντρόφους μου και πιστεύω ότι και αυτό είχε επίπτωση στα γυναικολογικά μου. Πάντως διατροφή και ψυχολογία είναι το Α και το Ω για την υγεία μας και το ανοσοποιητικό μας! Πλέον γι'αυτό όταν δεν είμαι καλά παίρνω προβιοτικά συμπληρώματα για να ενισχύω το ανοσοποιητικό μου και να έχω καλύτερη απορρόφηση θρεπτικών συστατικών από το πεπτικό μου σύστημα. Και εννοείται στις αντιβιώσεις πάντα συμπλήρωμα ειδικό για την χλωρίδα του κόλπου για να μην πάθω ξανά μυκητίαση.
> Όσο για τα αντισυλληπτικά τα έπαιρνα πριν 10 χρόνια περίπου και αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν τα yasmin. Τα έπαιρνα συνεχόμενα για ένα χρόνο και κάτι. Από τότε έχω πάθει ψυχολογικό με τα ριμαδόχαπα. Είχα αρκετές παρενέργειες, όπως μελαγχολία, πόνους στις γάμπες μου, πρηξίματα, μεταπτώσεις διάθεσης το έριξα και στο φαϊ λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας και διάφορων γεγονότων στην ζωή μου και είχα βάλει 28 κιλά! :grind: Αμάν έκανα να τα ξαναχάσω, έλιωσα στα γυμναστήρια!...άσχετα που τα ξανάβαλα μετά γιατί είχα αδηφαγική διαταραχή γκρρρρρ! Ιστορία μου αμαρτία μου! Να σημειώσω βέβαια ότι εκτός από την κακή διατροφή που έκανα, άρα περισσότερες κατακρατήσεις, κάπνιζα κιόλας παράλληλα με τα αντισυλληπτικά το οποίο ξέρω είναι πολύ κακό πφφφφ. Τελικά οι κύστες φύγανε με την αγωγή αλλά προσωρινά, μετά ξαναδημιουργήθηκε μία άλλη που με συντροφεύει μέχρι και σήμερα :mad:, αλλά χάπια δεν ξαναπαίρνω που να χτυπιούνται όλοι! Τα μισώ! Βέβαια αυτό μου δημιουργεί ένα θεματάκι υπογονημότητας και εύχομαι να μην επηρεάσει στην τεκνοποίηση :(


Eli μου να σου πω ένα μυστικό? Η ψυχολόγος μου όταν της είπα ότι είχα κολπίτιδα μου είπε ότι οι περισσότερες ασθένειες που λήγουν σε "~ήτις" είναι ψυχοσωματικές. Επίσης ένας πολύ καλός και πασίγνωστος γυναικολόγος στον οποίο πήγα πέρισυ για έναν πόνο που ένιωθα και υποψιαζόμουν την ενδομητρίωση, μου είπε ότι η ασθένεια αυτή όπως και οι μύκητες ξεκινάνε από το μυαλό μας και πως αν δε χαλαρώσω απέναντι στη ζωή, θα πάθω όλα όσα φοβάμαι σιγά σιγά! Αυτό, μα το Θεό, δεν περίμενα ποτέ να το ακούσω από γυναικολόγο! Μαλιστα κατσάδιασε τη μάνα μου και της είπε "από σενα ξεκινάνε όλα, εσύ της τα προκαλείς αυτα!!!" Φοβερός γυναικολόγος, έπιασε στον αέρα τη σχέση με τη μάνα μου και την νευρωτική μου φύση! 
ʼλλαξα μυαλά και όλα ξεπεράστηκαν!
Χάπια κι εγώ δε θα ξανάπαιρνα, με παίδεψαν πολύ...

----------


## Eli_ed

Πόσο δίκιο έχεις, γ@μω ο γυναικολόγος! Γεια στο στόμα του :lol:!

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Καλα ειδικα για μηκυτιασεις και κολπιτιδες, ποτε φαρμακα! Η ομοιοπαθητικη ειναι μακραν η πιο αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος τοσο για την σταθεροποιηση της περιοδου, ειτε ειναι απο πολυκυστικες ειτε απο ο,τιδηποτε αλλο οσο και για τις κολπιτιδες. Κ μαλιστα με ριζικα αποτελεσματα, σε αντιθεση με τα αντισυλληπτικα και τα αντιβιοτικα που δινουν προσωρινα αποτελεσματα επειδη πολεμαν το συμπτωμα του προβληματος και οχι το ιδιο το προβλημα. Δεν ξερω πραγματικα αν καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να πω, ψαξτε και στο ιντερνετ για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες και δοκιμαστε το.. αξιζει τερμα. αν δε μου ερθει με τα ντουφαστον που πηρα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα κατι τετοιο θα κανω παλι. 
αυτα δεν ειναι δικα μου αλλα σας τα παραθετω:starhit:
Προσοχή στο βάρος σας
- Αν ο κύκλος σας χαθεί ξαφνικά, δοκιμάστε να κάνετε ένα μικρό τεστ συνείδησης: μήπως το τελευταίο διάστημα ακολουθήσατε μια πολύ αυστηρή αυτοσχέδια δίαιτα ή υπερβάλατε στο γυμναστήριο; 
Όπως εξηγούν οι ειδικοί, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αδυνατίσετε πολύ ή σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Μερικές φορές, αν μία γυναίκα είναι ήδη αρκετά λεπτοκαμωμένη, αρκεί να χάσει λίγα κιλά (για παράδειγμα τρία) για να εξαφανισθεί η εμμηνορρυσία της. Πώς είναι όμως δυνατόν γυναίκες με λίγα κιλά να έχουν καθυστέρηση στον κύκλο τους; Γιατί ο υποδερμικός λιπώδης ιστός παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στο μεταβολισμό των οιστρογόνων, των γυναικείων ορμονών που ευθύνονται για την πρόκληση της ωορρηξίας. Αν ο οργανισμός σας παράγει λίγα οιστρογόνα λόγω έλλειψης λιπώδους ιστού, μπορεί να αυξηθεί από αντίδραση η τεστοστερόνη, ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται από τους επινεφρίδιους αδένες. 
- Το αποτέλεσμα; Πέρα από την αμηνόρροια, μπορεί να παρουσιάσετε μια σειρά από δυσάρεστες δευτερεύουσες διαταραχές, όπως ακμή και υπερτριχοφυΐα. 
Αρνητικές συνέπειες όμως μπορεί να έχει και η αύξηση του βάρους. Αν έχετε πολύ λιπώδη ιστό, κινδυνεύετε από έλλειψη εμμηνόρροιας, γιατί όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη ποσότητα οιστρογόνων, η υπόφυση που ρυθμίζει τη δραστηριότητα των ωοθηκών, μπορεί να διαταραχθεί. Ο βασικός κανόνας λοιπόν για να κρατάτε σταθερό τον κύκλο σας, είναι να τρώτε από όλα στις σωστές ποσότητες και να γυμνάζεστε με μέτρο (χωρίς δηλαδή να εξουθενώνεστε).

----------


## zouzouka

οκ, θα την δοκιμάσω όταν την ξαναχρειαστώ...δε θα μπορώ όμως να πίνω καφέ ε? Να καπνίζω θα μπορώ?
Βασικά έχω ακούσει για ένα καλό κέντρο στο μαρούσι αλλά σου κλείσουν ραντεβού μετά από κανα μήνα και θέλουν και ανω των 100 ευρώ για την πρώτη επίσκεψη!!! Πως σου ακούγεται?

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Πόσο δίκιο έχεις, γ@μω ο γυναικολόγος! Γεια στο στόμα του :lol:!


Ναι ρε Έλη, φοβερός, φαντάσου με ρωταγε συνέχεια μπροστά στη μάνα μου "μα καλά πως την αντέχεις???" και τι να του 'λεγα!!!????
Φυσικά όπως θα φαντάζεσαι της μάνας μου απ'το ένα αυτί της μπήκαν και απ'το άλλο της βγήκαν!!! Κλασικά εικονογραφημένα!

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Εγω ειχα δωσει 80 στη θεσσαλονικη σε πολυ καλο κεντρο. αξιοπιστο εννοω. μου ειχαν φανει πολλα αλλα αξιζει.
τα φαρμακα δεν ηταν καθολου ακριβα. οντως αυτο με τα ραντεβου παιζει,αναλογα και με το γιατρο. καφε δε θα πινεις ναι, αλλα καλυτερα! δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο.. εγω δεν πινω καθολου και ειμαι μες την ενεργεια με αλλους τροπους. φυσικους και σουπερ τονωτικους.. μερικοι ειναι η γυρη,ο βασιλικος πολτος, το ιπποφαες( σε φυσικη μορφη(αποξηραμενο),οχι χαπακια), το τζιντζερ ,το γκουαρανα.. το σωστο φαι!!
κ αλλα, αυτα ειναι τα πρωτα που μου ερχονται ..επισης η ασκηση με μετρο! φουλ ενεργεια!!

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by ~aggelaki~_
> Εγω ειχα δωσει 80 στη θεσσαλονικη σε πολυ καλο κεντρο. αξιοπιστο εννοω. μου ειχαν φανει πολλα αλλα αξιζει.
> τα φαρμακα δεν ηταν καθολου ακριβα. οντως αυτο με τα ραντεβου παιζει,αναλογα και με το γιατρο. καφε δε θα πινεις ναι, αλλα καλυτερα! δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο.. εγω δεν πινω καθολου και ειμαι μες την ενεργεια με αλλους τροπους. φυσικους και σουπερ τονωτικους.. μερικοι ειναι η γυρη,ο βασιλικος πολτος, το ιπποφαες( σε φυσικη μορφη(αποξηραμενο),οχι χαπακια), το τζιντζερ ,το γκουαρανα.. το σωστο φαι!!
> κ αλλα, αυτα ειναι τα πρωτα που μου ερχονται ..επισης η ασκηση με μετρο! φουλ ενεργεια!!


αγγελάκι μου κι εγώ έχω δει ΤΡΕΛΗ διαφορά με τη γύρη!!! για το ιπποφαές έχω ακούσει τόσα και τόσα και ακόμα δεν αξιόθηκα να πάω να το πάρω! Ε λοιπόν θα πάω, φαντάζομαι σε κατάστημα βιολογικών προιόντων θα μπορώ να το βρώ στη μορφή που μου λες ε? Και λιναρόσπορο τρώω, με βοηθάει με τη χοληστερίνη που έχω λίγη λόγω κληρονομικότητας.

Αχχχχ, τίποτα δε συγκρίνεται με ένα ζεστό καφεδάκι το πρωί όμως(forgive me....i'm a coffee-holic!!)
Στην υγειά μας!!!!

----------


## Magdalena

zouzouka και Eli σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις σας και τις χρησιμες συμβουλές σας.. εχουμε πολλά κοινα και δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο κουράγιο δίνουμε η μια στην αλλη γραφοντας μεσα σε αυτό το σαιτ! 
zouzouka διάβασα την ιστορία σου σε άλλο τόπικ και ειλικρινά ευαισθητοποιήθηκα πολύ.. μια συμβουλά θα σου δώσω (το εχω πεί πολλές φορες και κυρίως στον εαυτό μου) μην αφήνουμε κανέναν να μας χαλάσει την ψυχολογία.. πρωτα από όλα να αρεσουμε εμείς στον εαυτό μας και να μη δίνουμε τόση βαση στην εξωτερική μας εμφάνιση, όλοι οι ανθρωποι έχουν ατέλειες..

----------


## Eli_ed

aggeki μου και εγώ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την ομοιοπαθητική γιατί κανένας στην οικογένεια μου δεν έχει ασχοληθεί. Παρόλα αυτά τα τελευταία χρόνια που ψάχνω μέσω ιντερνετ για θέματα υγείας και κυρίως ενίσχυσης του ανοσοποιητικού δεν σας κρύβω ότι το έχω σκεφτεί πολύ σοβαρά να πάω και εγώ σε γιατρό ομοιοπαθητικό. Είμαι κατά της κλασσικής ιατρικής σε θέματα όπως αντιμετώπιση χρόνιων νοσημάτων, αλλεργιών και λοιμόξεων και δεν γουστάρω καθόλου να παίρνω αντιβιώσεις και φάρμακα γιατί ξέρω πλέον ότι όλα αυτά καταπολεμούν μόνο τα συμπτώματα και όχι την ρίζα του κακού. Το σύστημα υγείας μας θα έπρεπε να λέγεται σύστημα νόσου μιας και δεν ασχολείται καθόλου με την βελτίωση της υγείας μας παρά μόνο με την επιφανειακή αντιμετώπιση των νόσων, τύπου πόδι πονάει, πόδι κόβει :crazy:. Η ομοιοπαθητική από την άλλη γνωρίζω ότι είναι επιστήμη που βοηθάει και ενισχύει τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό ώστε να αυτοιαθεί, γιατί στο κάτω κάτω το σώμα μας έχει αυτή την εκπληκτική ικανότητα της αυτοίασης και όταν αρρωσταίνουμε σημαίνει ότι έχει πέσει η δύναμη του ανοσοποιητικού μας και αυτό ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να ενισχύουμε. Σίγουρα και η δυτική ιατρική βοηθάει και είναι χρήσιμη σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα αλλά σε κάποια είναι καλύτερα να μένουμε μακριά της...
Εγώ πάλι εκτός από τα προβιοτικά, παίρνω και πολυβιταμίνη καθημερινά με σπιρουλίνα, τρώω goji berries, παίρνω και ένα συμπλήρωμα με Ω λιπαρά, απαραίτητα 5 μερίδες λαχανικών και φρούτων καθημερινά, χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ανεπεξέργαστο αλάτι στην μαγειρική μου (πλούσιο με μεταλλικά στοιχεία), πίνω κεφίρ και τρώω πολλούς καρπούς. Έχω ακόμη πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης βέβαια, αλλά ένα ένα γιατί είναι και πολλά ουφ! 

Πάντως να πω ότι δεν μου το βγάζετε από το μυαλό ότι αυτά τα σκαμπανευάσματα στα κιλά μου και κυρίως το ότι έχω μείνει παχύσαρκη για αρκετά χρόνια τώρα έχει επιβαρύνει τα γυναικολογικά μου. Καταρχήν ο κύκλος μου έχει μικρύνει στις 26 μέρες, η ενδομητρίωση μου έχει χειροτερέψει, και η περίοδος μου κρατάει 1 βδομάδα, ΕΛΕΟΣ! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν θα καταφέρω να χάσω κάποια κιλά θα δω βελτίωση...

----------


## mariafc

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια μου. Πωπω γραψατε πολλά και δε σας προλαβαινω. Λοιπον ευχαριστα νεα κατα το ημισυ. Αδιαθετησα. Με φαρμακα εννοειται μην βγειτε να παιξετε μπαλωθιες αλλά οκ αδιαθετησα. Το σημαντικό ειναι οτι ηρθαν με ηπιας μορφης φαρμακα γιατι ειχα ενα αγχος μη και δεν πιασουν. Το θεμα μου ομως εμενα ειναι οτι τι να το κανω να το βρασω. Οκ χαρηκα που ειδα αιμα αλλά δεν ειναι λυση αυτη να παιρνω μια ζωη χαπια. Στο τελος προφανως και θα τα συνηθισει ο οργανισμός και δε θα βγαλω άκρη. Εγω κοριτσια νομιζω το αποφασισα. Τελευταια δοκιμη με χαπια. Αλλο ενα κουτι ντουφαστον και μετα τελος. Θελει να ρθει καλώς αν παλι οχι καλά να παθω με τις τρελες που έκανα. Δεν μπορω να υποβαλλω αλλο το στομαχι μου σε αυτη τη διαδικασία. Και την ψυχη μου. 
Εγω την περιοδο την εχασα σε κανονικά κιλά. Τοτε βεβαια εκανα διαιτα για να αδυνατισω αλλα θελω να πω οτι την εχασα πριν η ανορεξια μου χτυπήσει την πόρτα. 
Αναγνωριζω ολα μου τα λάθη. θυμωνω γιατι εκανα και λούστηκα ολα μα ολα οσα κοροιδευα. Τωρα ομως πλεον δε μπορω αλλο. Συμμορφωθηκα. Καθε μέρα παλευω με τους δαιμονες μου. Καποιους τους εχω νικήσει με αλλους εχω μάθει να ζω. Το να μου ξαναρθει η περιοδος θα ναι για μενα μια μικρη καθαρση ενα ειδος συγχωρεσης να το πω έτσι. 
Δε μπορω μεγαλώνω και τρομάζω στην ιδεα οτι με τις τρελες μου μπορει να μην γινω ποτε μητερα. Δεν εχω σχεση αυτη την περιοδο αλλά αν αυριο το πρωι βρεθει ο γαλαζιος πριγκηπας τι θα του πω συγνωμη ρε φιλε εγω ειμαι και ολιγον ανορεξικιά και δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να κανουμε οικογένεια, σπάσε αλλού. Το ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαι ετσι απαισιοδοξα αλλα περναει ο καιρός και τωρα βιαζομαι βιαζομαι για τα παντα γιατι πολύ απλά ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ
Εχω κανει τα παντα μονο φανουροπιτα δεν εχω κανει και εν τω μεταξυ ξερω περιπτωσεις πολυ πιο βαριες απο τις δικές μου που εχουν κανονικα περιοδο και τρελαινομαι. Για να μην πω οταν βλεπω στην τηλεοραση τις τηλεπερσόνες που ναι 30 κιλα ολες και ολες. Αμεσως ρε παιδια το πρωτο που αναρωτιεμαι ειναι καλα αυτη να χει τωρα περιοδο?

Αggelaki ειπες πηρες ντουφαστον? Ποσες μερες? Εγω τελειωσα την τριτη και σημερα αδιαθετησα κανονικα.

----------


## Eli_ed

Υπομονή Μαράκι μου το καλό πράμα αργεί.... είσαι σε καλό δρόμο που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρεις κοριτσάρα μου! Με καλή διατροφή και καλή ψυχολογία κάποια στιγμή οι ριμαδοορμόνες θα έρθουν στα ίσια τους! τουλάχιστον με τα χάπια σου ήρθε γρήγορα απ' ότι κατάλαβα αν και από αυτά δεν ξέρω για να είμαι ειλικρινής :dork:

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια, δεν έχω ξαναγράψει σε αυτό το τόπικ, είμαι η Γιώτα για όσες δεν γνωρίζω, από τα 17 μου, δηλαδή τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια παίρνω αντισυλληπτικά γιατί ποτέ, μα ποτέ δεν έχει έρθει η περίοδος μόνη της, φυσικά. Μόνο με τα χάπια. Έχω πρωτογενή αμμηνόρροια και μέχρι στιγμής κανένας γιατρός δεν έχει μπορέσει να μου δώσει ελπίδα ότι θα απαλλαχτώ κάποια στιγμή από αυτόν τον βραχνά. Από τότε όμως που έκανα σληβ και γνώρισα τη διατροφολόγο που με παρακολουθεί τώρα, έχουν αναπτερωθεί οι ελπίδες μου γιατί προσπαθούμε με φυτικά σκευάσματα που λέγονται evening primrose να ανεβάσουμε τα εξαιρετικά χαμηλά οιστρογόνα μου , μήπως και η περίοδος έρθει από φυσικού της αλλά και μήπως τονώσω τα μαλλιά μου που είναι εξαιρετικά λίγα. Και ένα από τα δυο να πετύχω, θα είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη!
Καλό κουράγιο σε όλες μας που παλεύουμε με το βραχνά των προβλημάτων του κύκλου!

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Eli το ιππαφαες το αγοραζω απο μαγαζια με ξηρους καρπους,μπαχαρικα κτλ.. χυμα δηλαδη. Το ιδιο και τα goji berries,οταν παιρνω γιατι πιστευω οτι στα βιολογικα γι ατα συγκεκριμενα ειναι τζαμπα λεφτα.. Για αλλα πραγματα ναι, αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα κ αυτες οι εταιρεις χυμα τα παιρνουνε κι επειτα τα συσκευαζουνε, κοτσαρουν κι ενα "βιολογικο προιον" κ ετσι δικαιολογουν την απαραδεκτη τιμη τους. 
Mαρακι καλως τα δεχτηκες!! :starhit: τα duphaston τα πηρα για 6 μερες (1 την ημερα) κ ακομα περιμενω. στο περιπου 1 βδομαδα εχω που τα σταματησα.νιωθω οτι δεν θα ερθει, κανενα δειγμα.. την προηγουμενη φορα πηρα 5 χαπακια και μου ηρθε την 6η μερα! ειχα παθει πλακα.. αν δεν ερθει οπωσδηποτε ομοιοπαθητικο θα παω, με τιποτα αλλη χημεια. παντως και τον τελευταιο μηνα ειχα 5-6 επεισοδια βουλιμιας κι μετα εμετο οποτε ο οργανισμος μπορει να φοβαται,γιατι αν μου δωσει περιοδο σημαινει οτι μου επιτρεπει να μεινω εγκυος! γ αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν την αφηνει να ερθει.. που να μεγαλωσω παιδι μεσα μου με τον τροπο ζωης μου. εχω λιγες μερες ειμαι πολυ σουπερ, δεν διανοουμαι οτι θα ξανακανω μαλακια, και χαλαρα και ομορφα θα μου ερθει καποια στιγμη. ορμονικο θεμα παντως δεν εχω.. οσες εξετασεις εχω κανει (καμια 7 φορες) ειναι νορμαλ.

----------


## ~aggelaki~

αυτο για το ιπποφαες πηγαινε στην zouzouka!!! παντως eli και zouzouka τρεφομαστε με τον ιδιο σχεδον τροπο.. Μηπως εχετε "ορθορεξια"?? αααα zouzouka να καπνιζεις θα μπορεις και για καφε υπαρχουν υπεροχοι καφεδες χωρις καφεινη για ομοιπαθητικη. εχω δοκιμασει τον guarana και ειναι τελειος..εχει κι αλλους παντως.

----------


## Eli_ed

Όχι αγγελάκι μου δεν έχω ορθορεξία, αδηφαγική διαταραχή έχω :crazy:
Είμαι το κλασσικό παράδειγμα που από την εφηβεία μου και μετά είμαι ένα γιο-γιο βάρους. Έχω βάλει και έχω χάσει κιλά πάρα πολλές φορές και στο τέλος κατέληξα παχύσαρκη και με καμία πλέον διάθεση και δύναμη να κάνω οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα. Έτσι πήγα σε διαιτολόγο που είναι εξειδικευμένος σε διατροφικές διαταραχές και με παρακολουθεί από τον Νοέμβριο του 10.
Όλα αυτά που κάνω τα κάνω με τις υποδείξεις του διαιτολόγου μου και όχι μόνη μου. Κυρίως τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής δεν τα παίρνω αυθαίρετα μου τα υποδεικνύει ο ίδιος. Όσο για την διατροφή που κάνουμε είναι ειδική για τον περιορισμό των υπερφαγικών επεισοδίων και των υπογλυκαιμιών. Έτσι έχω καταφέρει να χάσω κάποια κιλά αλλά το σημαντικότερο να σταθεροποιηθώ και να μην έχω σκαμπανευάσματα. Ακόμη παλεύω με την αδηφαγική διαταραχή αλλά έχω βελτιώσει τις διατροφικές μου συνήθεις πολύ τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Η γενική λογική είναι να κάνω συχνά υγιεινά γεύματα και να παίρνω και κάποιες βιταμίνες για να επαναφέρω την βιοχημική ισορροπία του οργανισμού μου που με χρόνια κακή διατροφή έχω διαταράξει. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω περιορίσει τα υπερφαγικά μου επεισόδια και σιγά σιγά θα καταφέρω να καταπολεμήσω και την παχυσαρκία :fake sniffle:

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Εισαι αποφασισμενη και θα τα καταφερεις! αυτη τη στιγμη εισαι και στον πιο σωστο δρομο, τα συχνα γευματα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο! δωσε μας κανα παραδειγμα του τι τρως πανω κατω ωστε να αποφευγονται και τα βουλιμικα!

----------


## Eli_ed

Αγγελάκι μου γράφω καθημερινά στην βουλιμία στο τόπικ "τρίωρα και τριάδες γευμάτων" εκεί θα δεις τι τρώω και γενικά παραθέτω και διάφορες εύκολες και γρήγορες συνταγές για να έχουμε ποικιλία ;). Αν θέλεις μπορείς να μας γράφεις και εσύ :kiss:
Γράφουμε αρκετές κοπέλες στο τόπικ αυτό που προσπαθούμε να περιορίσουμε τα υπερφαγικά - βουλιμικά επεισόδια. Θα πάρεις αρκετές ιδέες από εκεί ;)

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by ~aggelaki~_
> αυτο για το ιπποφαες πηγαινε στην zouzouka!!! παντως eli και zouzouka τρεφομαστε με τον ιδιο σχεδον τροπο.. Μηπως εχετε "ορθορεξια"?? αααα zouzouka να καπνιζεις θα μπορεις και για καφε υπαρχουν υπεροχοι καφεδες χωρις καφεινη για ομοιπαθητικη. εχω δοκιμασει τον guarana και ειναι τελειος..εχει κι αλλους παντως.


θα πάω κάποια στιγμή για ομοιοπαθητική...αν και πολλά χρόνια προβληματάκια υγείας που είχα(κολπίτιδες, μύκητες, δυσκοιλιότητα, ημικρανίες....κτλ) τα έχω περιορίσει απίστευτα το τελευταίο εξάμηνο περίπου. Εν τω μεταξύ θυμήθηκα πόσα μου είχαν ζητήσει για το πρώτο ραντεβού ομοιοπαθητικής! κρατήσου.....160 ? !!!!!!!!! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!

αυτό που λες για την ορθορεξία το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ....η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως ταιριάζουν τα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά προς το παρόν αυτός ο τρόπος διατροφής μας βοηθάει να ξεπεράσουμε κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό...ε, και μετά βλέπουμε! Ένα ένα θα τα σπάμε τα κάγκελα της φυλακής :wink1:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Zουζουκα αν θες πεσε μου να σου στειλω το ονομα του δικου μου ομοιοπαθητικου που ειναι καθηγητης κ παιρνει 80-100 Ε την επισκεψη.

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Zουζουκα αν θες πεσε μου να σου στειλω το ονομα του δικου μου ομοιοπαθητικου που ειναι καθηγητης κ παιρνει 80-100 Ε την επισκεψη.


Ναι κοριτσάκι μου, σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, στείλ' το μου!

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σας κοριτσια τι κανουμε σημερα? 3η μερα περιοδου. Απο βδμάδα ξεκινάω και το δευτερο κουτακι. Αντε να δούμε τι θα δουμε. 
Επισης επιτελους αποφασισα να παω σε ενδοκρινολόγο. Νομιζω βλακεια μου που δεν ειχα παε ιτοσο καιρο. Ισως εχει κατι παραπάνω να μου πει.

----------


## zouzouka

Κορίτσια θέλω τη γνώμη σας για κάτι...
Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες βλέπω σκούρα υγρά ενώ είμαι ακριβώς στη μέση του κύκλου μου, ουσιαστικά είμαι στην ωορρηξία μου.
Το Σάββατο ήταν απλώς μία ελαφρώς ροζ απόχρωση όταν σκουπιζόμουν, την Κυριακή ήταν καφέ και αρκετά(σχεδόν μία+ κουταλιά της σούπας όλη μέρα) και σήμερα καφέ ροζ.
Τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες έπαιρνα αρκετα παυσίπονα λόγω μίας ίωσης που πέρασα, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό. 
Στο ίντερνετ που έψαξα βρήκα ότι σε πολλές γυναίκες συμβαίνει να δούν λίγο αίμα και είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί μπορεί κατά την ωορρηξία να σπάσει κάποιο αγγείο, αλλά αν δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί σε κάποια κοπέλα καλό είναι να το πει στον γυναικολόγο της. 
Επίσης, διάβασα ότι μπορεί να είναι εγκυμοσύνη αλλά χθες που έκανα ένα τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό.
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα? Σας έχει συμβεί ποτέ?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Ε:love:μενα οχι ζουζουκα μου.. Κανε ενα τηλ στον γυναικολογο σου, δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι!:love:

----------


## zouzouka

Θα του κάνω μωρέ...απλά με έχει φάει η αγωνία..... :sniff:

----------


## Eli_ed

Ζουζούκα μου εγώ το παθαίνω πάρα πολύ συχνά αυτό εδώ και χρόνια λόγω της ενδομητρίωσης σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου έχουν πει οι διάφοροι γυναικολόγοι που έχω πάει... Πολλές φορές όταν μου τελειώνει η περίοδος και καθαρίζω εντελώς μετά από λίγες μέρες που έρχονται οι γόνιμες είμαι μονίμως με ένα σερβιετάκι, τόσο συχνά που πλέον μου έχει γίνει συνήθεια :crazy:. Μάλιστα αυτό το αίμα εκτός περιόδου είναι σκούρο καφέ και με τη μορφή βλέννας λόγω των γόνιμων ιουυυυ συγνώμη για την αηδιαστική παραστατικότητα :P.
Καμιά φορά και πριν την περίοδο 2-3 μέρες μπορεί να με πιάσει το ίδιο πράγμα. Εμένα πάντως οφείλεται καθαρά στην ενδομοιτρίωση γιατί έχω κύστη με αίμα μέσα στην ωοθήκη μου που κατά περιόδους μου προκαλεί μικροαιμοραγίες. Μου έχουν πει όμως οι γυναικολόγοι που έχω πάει ότι σε γυναίκες που έχουν πολύ αίμα κατά την περίοδο και για πολλές μέρες (βδομάδα π.χ. όπως έχω εγώ) είναι φυσιολογικό να έχεις που και που αίμα στην μέση του κύκλου... Καλό θα ήταν να πας σε γυναικολόγο και να κάνεις έναν υπέρηχο να εξερευνήσετε τον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο ;). Επίσης όταν κλήσεις το ραντεβού καλό είναι να του πεις τι έχεις γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου ζητήσει να πας για να κάνετε τον υπέρηχο τις πρώτες μέρες του κύκλου σου αμέσως μετά την περίοδο, τότε ο υπέρηχος βγαίνει πιο καθαρός ;).

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Ζουζούκα μου εγώ το παθαίνω πάρα πολύ συχνά αυτό εδώ και χρόνια λόγω της ενδομητρίωσης σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου έχουν πει οι διάφοροι γυναικολόγοι που έχω πάει... Πολλές φορές όταν μου τελειώνει η περίοδος και καθαρίζω εντελώς μετά από λίγες μέρες που έρχονται οι γόνιμες είμαι μονίμως με ένα σερβιετάκι, τόσο συχνά που πλέον μου έχει γίνει συνήθεια :crazy:. Μάλιστα αυτό το αίμα εκτός περιόδου είναι σκούρο καφέ και με τη μορφή βλέννας λόγω των γόνιμων ιουυυυ συγνώμη για την αηδιαστική παραστατικότητα :P.
> Καμιά φορά και πριν την περίοδο 2-3 μέρες μπορεί να με πιάσει το ίδιο πράγμα. Εμένα πάντως οφείλεται καθαρά στην ενδομοιτρίωση γιατί έχω κύστη με αίμα μέσα στην ωοθήκη μου που κατά περιόδους μου προκαλεί μικροαιμοραγίες. Μου έχουν πει όμως οι γυναικολόγοι που έχω πάει ότι σε γυναίκες που έχουν πολύ αίμα κατά την περίοδο και για πολλές μέρες (βδομάδα π.χ. όπως έχω εγώ) είναι φυσιολογικό να έχεις που και που αίμα στην μέση του κύκλου... Καλό θα ήταν να πας σε γυναικολόγο και να κάνεις έναν υπέρηχο να εξερευνήσετε τον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο ;). Επίσης όταν κλήσεις το ραντεβού καλό είναι να του πεις τι έχεις γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου ζητήσει να πας για να κάνετε τον υπέρηχο τις πρώτες μέρες του κύκλου σου αμέσως μετά την περίοδο, τότε ο υπέρηχος βγαίνει πιο καθαρός ;).


Δεν θέλω ούτε να ακούω τη λέξη "ενδομητρίωση"!!!!! Γενικά εγώ δεν έχω πολύ αίμα στην περίοδο, συνήθως κρατάει 3-4 μέρες και πάντα τα τελευταία χρόνια, μου τελειώνει στις 2,5 μέρες και την τέταρτη μέρα έχω πάλι λίγο αίμα....
Για να δούμε τι θα πει αυτός ο έρμος ο γιατρός με 'μένα που έχει μπλέξει!!!! Έχω αρχίσει να τον λυπάμαι!

----------


## deppy231

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Απο οτι γνωρίζω για να θεωρείται κάποιος κανονικός σε βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι 10 κιλά κάτω από το υψος του, για τις γυναίκες ισχύει αυτό, ετσι μου είχε πέι μια γυναικολόγος που είχα επισκεφτεί, εσυ είσαι ψηλή, με 1,72 πρέπει να πάρεις και αλλο βάρος, τουλάχιστον 60 κιλά να είσαι, εγω που είμαι 1,65 πρέπει να είμαι 53 - 55 κιλά μου είχε πει


δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι 1.50 πρεπει να ειμαι 40 κιλα?:yes:
λαθος σταν ειπανε πανω κατω τρια με πεντε κιλα κατω απο το βαρος πρεπει να εισαι

----------


## zouzouka

Λοιπόν, τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και του το 'πα και μου είπε πως είναι κάποια ορμονική διαταραχή, κάποια ορμόνη μειώθηκε και πως αν επαναληφθεί να πάω για εξετάσεις....
Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει αυτό....

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by deppy231_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Απο οτι γνωρίζω για να θεωρείται κάποιος κανονικός σε βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι 10 κιλά κάτω από το υψος του, για τις γυναίκες ισχύει αυτό, ετσι μου είχε πέι μια γυναικολόγος που είχα επισκεφτεί, εσυ είσαι ψηλή, με 1,72 πρέπει να πάρεις και αλλο βάρος, τουλάχιστον 60 κιλά να είσαι, εγω που είμαι 1,65 πρέπει να είμαι 53 - 55 κιλά μου είχε πει
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ ξέρω ότι και η Magdalena, 10 κιλά κάτω απ'το ύψος σου με απόκλιση +-5 είναι φυσιολογικά, εξαρτάται και από το σωματότυπο της κάθε γυναίκας, το "σκαρί" της όπως λέμε...

----------


## deppy231

> _Originally posted by zouzouka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by deppy231_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ετσι οπως το εθεσε μου φανηκε σαν να μοιραστηκε μαζι μας ενα fact...εμενα προσωπικα που ειμαι 1.50 μου ορισε ιδανικος βαρος η διατροφολογος μου 50 κιλα..

----------


## Eli_ed

Βρε κορίτσια μην τρελαίνεστε με το ιδανικό βάρος! Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός ιδανικού βάρους, υπάρχει απλά ένα φάσμα μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε για να είμαστε υγιείς και να μην επιβαρύνουμε την υγεία μας. Τώρα τα +-5 κιλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Αυτό πάντως που κάποιοι άσχετοι λένε ακόμη (συγνώμη αλλά περί ασχετοσύνης πρόκειται) ότι πρέπει να είμαστε 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μας ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!! Κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό και έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες. Εγώ είμαι 1.70 και ποτέ μου δεν υπήρξα 60 κιλα! Ήταν απλά πάντα πολύ λίγα για εμένα θα έπρεπε να λιμοκτονήσω για να φτάσω στα 60. Το κατώτερο μου ήταν 65 και θεωρώ ότι το ιδανικό εύρος για εμένα είναι από 65 μέχρι και 70 ανάλογα με το πόσο γυμνασμένη είμαι. Πάντως σε όλο αυτό το εύρος εγώ νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να νιώθω υπέρβαρη ακόμη και στα 72. Αλλά εγώ έχω ανοιχτές πλάτες και στήθος και ανοιχτή περιφέρεια. ʼλλες γυναίκες με πιο μαζεμένο μυοσκελετικό σύστημα σαφώς στο ίδιο ύψος θα κυμαίνονται σε χαμηλότερα κιλά. Αλλά και πάλι ας μην τρώμε τη σαβούρα που μας πλασάρουν τα ΜΜΕ, οι γυναίκες είναι φτιαγμένες για να κουβαλάνε λίπος και να έχουν πιασίματα, το skinny look δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν φυσιολογικό καθημερινό άνθρωπο, αυτά είναι κατασκευάσματα των διαφημίσεων και της τηλεόρασης! Και τι κατάφερα και εγώ που θέλησα να είμαι πιο αδύνατη από αυτό που ήμουν; Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να καταλήξω παχύσαρκη ! ʼντε και εγώ πάλι καλά άλλες κοπέλες καταλήγουν ανορεξικές και άλλες νευρικές βουλιμικές! Απλά είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούμε με νούμερα τον εαυτό μας τόσο πολύ, πολύ κρίμα...

----------


## deppy231

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Βρε κορίτσια μην τρελαίνεστε με το ιδανικό βάρος! Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός ιδανικού βάρους, υπάρχει απλά ένα φάσμα μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε για να είμαστε υγιείς και να μην επιβαρύνουμε την υγεία μας. Τώρα τα +-5 κιλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Αυτό πάντως που κάποιοι άσχετοι λένε ακόμη (συγνώμη αλλά περί ασχετοσύνης πρόκειται) ότι πρέπει να είμαστε 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μας ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!! Κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό και έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες. Εγώ είμαι 1.70 και ποτέ μου δεν υπήρξα 60 κιλα! Ήταν απλά πάντα πολύ λίγα για εμένα θα έπρεπε να λιμοκτονήσω για να φτάσω στα 60. Το κατώτερο μου ήταν 65 και θεωρώ ότι το ιδανικό εύρος για εμένα είναι από 65 μέχρι και 70 ανάλογα με το πόσο γυμνασμένη είμαι. Πάντως σε όλο αυτό το εύρος εγώ νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να νιώθω υπέρβαρη ακόμη και στα 72. Αλλά εγώ έχω ανοιχτές πλάτες και στήθος και ανοιχτή περιφέρεια. ʼλλες γυναίκες με πιο μαζεμένο μυοσκελετικό σύστημα σαφώς στο ίδιο ύψος θα κυμαίνονται σε χαμηλότερα κιλά. Αλλά και πάλι ας μην τρώμε τη σαβούρα που μας πλασάρουν τα ΜΜΕ, οι γυναίκες είναι φτιαγμένες για να κουβαλάνε λίπος και να έχουν πιασίματα, το skinny look δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν φυσιολογικό καθημερινό άνθρωπο, αυτά είναι κατασκευάσματα των διαφημίσεων και της τηλεόρασης! Και τι κατάφερα και εγώ που θέλησα να είμαι πιο αδύνατη από αυτό που ήμουν; Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να καταλήξω παχύσαρκη ! ʼντε και εγώ πάλι καλά άλλες κοπέλες καταλήγουν ανορεξικές και άλλες νευρικές βουλιμικές! Απλά είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούμε με νούμερα τον εαυτό μας τόσο πολύ, πολύ κρίμα...


συμφωνω απολυτως πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους και οποιος θελησε να επιβαλει ενα νουμερο τον εκοψα οριστικα

----------


## Magdalena

deppy231 ανεφερα στο φορουμ κατι για το ιδανικό βαρος με τη διαφορα ότι κάποιος γιατρός μου το είχε πει και όχι σαν fact. συμφωνώ με τη zouzouka ότι ειίναι κ ανάλογα ο σωματότυπος της κάθε γυναίκας..

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Βρε κορίτσια μην τρελαίνεστε με το ιδανικό βάρος! Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός ιδανικού βάρους, υπάρχει απλά ένα φάσμα μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε για να είμαστε υγιείς και να μην επιβαρύνουμε την υγεία μας. Τώρα τα +-5 κιλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Αυτό πάντως που κάποιοι άσχετοι λένε ακόμη (συγνώμη αλλά περί ασχετοσύνης πρόκειται) ότι πρέπει να είμαστε 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μας ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!! Κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό και έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες. Εγώ είμαι 1.70 και ποτέ μου δεν υπήρξα 60 κιλα! Ήταν απλά πάντα πολύ λίγα για εμένα θα έπρεπε να λιμοκτονήσω για να φτάσω στα 60. Το κατώτερο μου ήταν 65 και θεωρώ ότι το ιδανικό εύρος για εμένα είναι από 65 μέχρι και 70 ανάλογα με το πόσο γυμνασμένη είμαι. Πάντως σε όλο αυτό το εύρος εγώ νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να νιώθω υπέρβαρη ακόμη και στα 72. Αλλά εγώ έχω ανοιχτές πλάτες και στήθος και ανοιχτή περιφέρεια. ʼλλες γυναίκες με πιο μαζεμένο μυοσκελετικό σύστημα σαφώς στο ίδιο ύψος θα κυμαίνονται σε χαμηλότερα κιλά. Αλλά και πάλι ας μην τρώμε τη σαβούρα που μας πλασάρουν τα ΜΜΕ, οι γυναίκες είναι φτιαγμένες για να κουβαλάνε λίπος και να έχουν πιασίματα, το skinny look δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν φυσιολογικό καθημερινό άνθρωπο, αυτά είναι κατασκευάσματα των διαφημίσεων και της τηλεόρασης! Και τι κατάφερα και εγώ που θέλησα να είμαι πιο αδύνατη από αυτό που ήμουν; Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να καταλήξω παχύσαρκη ! ʼντε και εγώ πάλι καλά άλλες κοπέλες καταλήγουν ανορεξικές και άλλες νευρικές βουλιμικές! Απλά είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούμε με νούμερα τον εαυτό μας τόσο πολύ, πολύ κρίμα...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Ήσουν ένας θρίαμβος!!! 

υ.γ. Ε ψιτ! λίγα τα λόγια σου για τις νευρικές βουλιμικές μη γίνουμε μπίλιες!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ θέλω να συμπληρώσω στα χθεσινά μου λεγόμενα ότι δεν έκανα προσωπική επίθεση σε κανέναν από το τόπικ. Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι μας στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε και δεν έχω σε καμία περίπτωση πρόθεση να μειώσω κανέναν μας. Απλά είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη με τα πρότυπα που προσπαθούν να μας πλασάρουν και ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες αλλά ακόμη και οι άντρες πέφτουμε θύματα αυτής της πλάνης ειδικά στην τρυφερή και ευαίσθητη ηλικία της εφηβείας. Θυμώνω πολύ όταν ακούω ακόμη και τώρα επαγγελματίες υγείας να εκφράζουν τέτοιου είδους απαρχαιωμένες και λάθος απόψεις για το βάρος μας και να μας βάζουν ακόμη πιο βαθιά στο τριπάκι που όλοι είμαστε μέσα ούτως ή άλλως. Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο πολύ με την εικόνα μου και έχω χάσει τόσα χρόνια πασχίζοντας για το τέλειο που πλέον έχω εξουθενωθεί και δεν μπορώ να χάσω και τα κιλά που έχω βάλει. 
Σας εκλιπαρώ τώρα που είστε ακόμη νέες να κλείσετε τα αυτιά σας σε τέτοιου είδους παρεμβολές και να δώσετε προτεραιότητα στο να ζήσετε την ζωή σας και ξοδεύεστε όλη αυτή την ενέργεια και την δημιουργικότητα των νιάτων σας σε όμορφα και δημιουργικά πράγματα και αν αγγίξετε την ευτυχία και την ολοκλήρωση σας πάω στοίχημα ότι θα είστε ευτυχισμένες και με την εικόνα σας και με το βάρος σας!

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ θέλω να συμπληρώσω στα χθεσινά μου λεγόμενα ότι δεν έκανα προσωπική επίθεση σε κανέναν από το τόπικ. Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι μας στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε και δεν έχω σε καμία περίπτωση πρόθεση να μειώσω κανέναν μας. Απλά είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη με τα πρότυπα που προσπαθούν να μας πλασάρουν και ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες αλλά ακόμη και οι άντρες πέφτουμε θύματα αυτής της πλάνης ειδικά στην τρυφερή και ευαίσθητη ηλικία της εφηβείας. Θυμώνω πολύ όταν ακούω ακόμη και τώρα επαγγελματίες υγείας να εκφράζουν τέτοιου είδους απαρχαιωμένες και λάθος απόψεις για το βάρος μας και να μας βάζουν ακόμη πιο βαθιά στο τριπάκι που όλοι είμαστε μέσα ούτως ή άλλως. <b> Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο πολύ με την εικόνα μου και έχω χάσει τόσα χρόνια πασχίζοντας για το τέλειο</b> που πλέον έχω εξουθενωθεί και δεν μπορώ να χάσω και τα κιλά που έχω βάλει. 
> Σας εκλιπαρώ τώρα που είστε ακόμη νέες να κλείσετε τα αυτιά σας σε τέτοιου είδους παρεμβολές και να δώσετε προτεραιότητα στο να ζήσετε την ζωή σας και ξοδεύεστε όλη αυτή την ενέργεια και την δημιουργικότητα των νιάτων σας σε όμορφα και δημιουργικά πράγματα και αν αγγίξετε την ευτυχία και την ολοκλήρωση σας πάω στοίχημα ότι θα είστε ευτυχισμένες και με την εικόνα σας και με το βάρος σας!


Πλάκα έκανα με αυτό που σου έγραψα, έτσι?
Θέλω όμως σαν τρελή να συμφωνήσω με όσα έγραψες και να σου πω πως έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ και είμαι σίγουρη πως όλες οι κοπέλες έδω που το προσπαθούμε καθημερινά, έχουμε αλλάξει στάση απέναντι στο θέμα και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρουμε στο τέλος...

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by zouzouka_
> υ.γ. Ε ψιτ! λίγα τα λόγια σου για τις νευρικές βουλιμικές μη γίνουμε μπίλιες!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol:
Ειλικρινά ζουζούκα μου από τότε που ενημερώθηκα μέσω σεμιναρίων και προσωπικού διαβάσματος για τους ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από νευρική βουλιμία ή ανορεξία μπορώ να πω ότι εκτός του ότι συγκλονίστηκα με τις διαστάσεις που έχουν πάρει τέτοιο είδους διαταραχές, έχω νιώσει ότι μία ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια προς άτομα που παλεύουν με αυτούς τους δαίμονες. Γνωρίζοντας μάλιστα και εσάς μέσα από το φόρουμ έχω πάρει τέτοια δύναμη και αποδοχή που νιώθω μεγάλη χαρά που μπορούμε να είμαστε εδώ μέσα και να παλεύουμε όλοι μαζί τις διατροφικές μας διαταραχές. Επίσης διαπιστώνω και στην πράξη πλέον μέσα από την γνωριμία μας ότι οι διατροφικές διαταραχές χτυπάνε την πόρτα σε άτομα ιδιαίτερα έξυπνα και τελειομανή και πολλές φορές με εκπλήσσει η δύναμη του χαρακτήρα πολλών από εσάς που έχω γνωρίσει στο φόρουμ. Νιώθω τόσο όμορφα από τότε που σας γνώρισα και πραγματικά είναι βάλσαμο στην ψυχή μου να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας, τις γνώσεις μας, τις επιτυχίες μας αλλά και τις αποτυχίες μας. Ειδικά για εσάς τις νευρικές βουλιμικές κυρία μου :smilegrin: ότι λόγια και να πω θα είναι λόγια αγάπης, στο κάτω κάτω για χάρη σας μετακόμισα από την Παχυσαρκία στην Βουλιμία χιχιχιχιχι, η παρέα σας μου ταιριάζει πολύ καλύτερα ;)

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by zouzouka_
> Πλάκα έκανα με αυτό που σου έγραψα, έτσι?
> Θέλω όμως σαν τρελή να συμφωνήσω με όσα έγραψες και να σου πω πως έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ και είμαι σίγουρη πως όλες οι κοπέλες έδω που το προσπαθούμε καθημερινά, έχουμε αλλάξει στάση απέναντι στο θέμα και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρουμε στο τέλος...


Το ξέρω καρδιά μου ότι έκανες πλάκα, για την Magdalena μας περισσότερο έγραψα ότι έγραψα γιατί δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί καλά και ήθελα να ξέρει ότι οι προθέσεις μου είναι καλές και θεμιτές. Στο κάτω κάτω εμείς έχουμε πει πλέον τόσα πολλά που δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να παρεξηγηθούμε ;) :kiss:

----------


## Magdalena

Eli μου εσυ μια χαρα τα εγραψες και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλα ενα αλλο μελος που εγραψε σε αυτό το τόπικ ειπε ότι εθεσα ως fact κάτι για το ιδανικό βαρος που μου το είχε πει μια γυναικολόγος.. δεν ήθελα να αποδείξω τίποτα και σε κανέναν, μου ειπαν κάτι και ηθελα να το μοιραστω στο φορουμ ετσι ωστε να βοηθήσω και εγω με τη σειρά μου τα κορίτσια

----------


## eftychia

Κορίτσια καλημέρα σας. 
Έχω μέρες να γράψω και να μου πήρε χρόνο να διαβάσω όλα αυτά που εσείς γράψατε. 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτά περί ιδανικού βάρους μας έχουν κουράσει και κυρίως ψυχολογικά. Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που πραγματικά δεν έχουν το 'ιδανικό' βάρος αλλά έχουν τέτοιο αέρα και αυτοπεποίθηση που περπατάνε και νοιώθεις ότι είναι κάποιο μοντέλο...

Χάθηκα γιατί είχα τρεξίματα..Θέλω να ρωτήσω μήπως ξέρει καμία..Εμείς επιτρέπεται ή αλλιώς ενδείκνυται να δίνουμε αίμα? Δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω. Απλά τώρα χρειάζεται και επειδή εμείς δεν έχουμε και το πιο φυσιολογικό κύκλωμα..

Μαγδαλένα μου τι κάνεις?? Αγγελάκι? Πως πάει, σας έχει έρθει? Εγώ τώρα πάλι την προκαλώ με cyclacur, διαφορετικά..

----------


## Magdalena

Ευτυχία μου τι κάνεις? Πολυ χαιρομαι που εγραψες παλι στο φορουμ..συνεχιζω με τα αντισυλληπτικά yasmin, αυτός ο μηνας ήταν ο καλύτερος μπορω να πω, δεν πρηστηκα σχεδον καθόλου, σε λογικα πλαίσια, τα ρουχα μου πριν κάνω την εξαντλητική διατροφη μου πάνε επιτελους, δεν μου ειναι πια μεγαλα, πιστευω ότι επανήλθα στα κιλά μου πριν την ανορεξία και είμαι ευτυχισμένη, ευχομαι να σταματησω τα χάπια συντομα και να ερθει η πε΄ρίοδος από μόνη της, αποφασίσαμε με το Χρηστο (το boyfriend) το καλοκαίρι αν εχω σταματησει τα χαπια και όλα ειναι κανονικά να προσπαθησουμε για ενα παιδακι.. 

Τα δικά σου? Πως την προκαλείς την περίοδο σου τώρα? Ο γιατρός τι σου είπε?

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου τα ίδια μέχρι τώρα. Την προκαλούμε με cyclacur γιατί με τα duphaston δεν είχα ποτέ αποτέλεσμα. Οπότε περάσαμε αμέσως στα επόμενα. Θα πάω μόλις έρθει να δω τον ενδοκρινολόγο μου για να δούμε πως θα συνεχίσουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πρέπει να διορθώσω και εγώ τη διατροφή μου γιατί είναι μέρες που προσέχω πάρα πολύ και άλλες που κάνω υπερβολές, όπως χθες το βράδυ που έφαγα γιαούρτι, κριτσίνια, φρούτα, κασέρι, κουλουράκια, λίγο τσουρέκι, και μπισκοτάκια σοκολάτας. Και όλα αυτά μέσα σε 2 ώρες. Βέβαια σε μια βδομάδα και κάτι περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω και οι ορμόνες κάνουν πάρτυ.

Θέλω να πάω να δώσω αίμα. Ξέρεις αν ενδείκνυται στην περίπτωση μας?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Και θα ρωτουσα που χαθηκες εσυ..! Εμενα δεν μου ηρθε, ειχα παρει duphaston αλλα τιποτα.. παμε στον ιδιο ενδοκρινολογο αποτι θυμαμαι, κι εμενα cyclacur θα μου πει να παρω αντι για αντισυλληπτικα αλλα θα το σκεφτω.. μαλλον θα προτιμησω ομοιοπαθητικη αυτη τη φορα. Μπες στο "τριωρα και τριαδες γευματων" και προσπαθησε να ακολουθησεις αυτη τη διατροφη.. θα σε βοηθησει πολυ!:love:

----------


## eftychia

Kαλημέρα Αγγελάκι μου, τι κάνεις?
Στην Παλαιών Πατρών, σωστά?

Ποια διατροφή απο όλες λες? Αυτή στην πρώτη σελίδα?

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα Ευτυχία μου!! κουκλα μου δεν γνωριζω καθόλου αν μπορουμε να δώσουμε αίμα εμείς που παίρνουμε χάπια, δεν ρωτας καλύτερα το γιατρό σου? δεν πειραζει που ξεφυγες λίγο δαιτροφικά, μόνο να προσπαθούμε να μη γίνεται συνέχεια, κάπου κάπου καλό κάνει, μας φτιαχνει τη διαθεση και μας κάνει ευτυχισμένες..

----------


## mariafc

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια τι κανετε? Αχ εχετε γραψει πολλά και σας εχω χάσει. Καταρχην κορίτσια καλή καρδιά έτσι μη μαλώνουμε ουτε να πικραινόμαστε. Βραζουμε στο ιδιο καζάνι και το θεμα κιλά ειναι πολύ πικραμένο για ολες μας και ειδικά για μας που χουμε περασει και διατροφικές διαταραχές. 
Να σας πω κατι? Εγω που χω υπαρξει και 50 και 100 κιλά σας λεω οτι ειμαι ακριβως η ιδια και δεν κερδισα τιποτα παραπάνω που αδυνάτισα. Δεν κερδισα υπο την εννοια οτι τι να το κανεις το ιδανικό βαρος όταν λείπει για παραδειγμα η αυτοπεποιθηση και η αυτοεκτίμηση. Μην τρελαθουμε. Εχω δει εγω κατι ζουμπουρλουδικα κορίτσια πανέμορφα που μπαινουν μεσα σε ενα χωρο και τριζουν τα πατωματα. Λάμπει ο κοσμος
Παντως εγω εχω αρχίσει να πιστευω οτι τελικά δεν υπάρχουν ιδανικά κιλά οσο αφορά την περιοδο. Ειναι συναρτηση πολλών παραγοντων. Καλή ζωή και καλή διατροφή χρειαζεται. 
Δηλαδη συγνωμη διαβαζα τις προαλλες οτι η φουρειρα ειναι 1,70 και 51 κιλά. Κλασσικά αυτη θα χει περιοδο οχι οτι την εχω ψαξει αλλά απλα το αναφέρω. Καθε φορα που βλεπω τις παναδυνατες σταρ της τηλεορασης ειναι το πρωτο που αναρωτιεμαι. Να χουν άραγε περιοδο?

----------


## Magdalena

Μαράκι μου, που εισαι βρε?Μου ελειψες, φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μαλώνουμε.. αυτό λέω και εγω, το θεμα ειναι να δινουμε κουραγιο και δύναμη η μια στην άλλη, εμεις μαρακι μου 1 χρονο τωρα που μιλάμε νιώθω οτι στηριζουμε η μια την αλλη και μόνο θετικα αποτελεσματα ειχε η επικοινωνια μας μεχρι τωρα.. τι κανεις εσυ? διατροφικα πως πας?

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by deppy231_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Βρε κορίτσια μην τρελαίνεστε με το ιδανικό βάρος! Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός ιδανικού βάρους, υπάρχει απλά ένα φάσμα μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε για να είμαστε υγιείς και να μην επιβαρύνουμε την υγεία μας. Τώρα τα +-5 κιλά εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Αυτό πάντως που κάποιοι άσχετοι λένε ακόμη (συγνώμη αλλά περί ασχετοσύνης πρόκειται) ότι πρέπει να είμαστε 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μας ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!! Κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό και έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες. Εγώ είμαι 1.70 και ποτέ μου δεν υπήρξα 60 κιλα! Ήταν απλά πάντα πολύ λίγα για εμένα θα έπρεπε να λιμοκτονήσω για να φτάσω στα 60. Το κατώτερο μου ήταν 65 και θεωρώ ότι το ιδανικό εύρος για εμένα είναι από 65 μέχρι και 70 ανάλογα με το πόσο γυμνασμένη είμαι. Πάντως σε όλο αυτό το εύρος εγώ νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να νιώθω υπέρβαρη ακόμη και στα 72. Αλλά εγώ έχω ανοιχτές πλάτες και στήθος και ανοιχτή περιφέρεια. ʼλλες γυναίκες με πιο μαζεμένο μυοσκελετικό σύστημα σαφώς στο ίδιο ύψος θα κυμαίνονται σε χαμηλότερα κιλά. Αλλά και πάλι ας μην τρώμε τη σαβούρα που μας πλασάρουν τα ΜΜΕ, οι γυναίκες είναι φτιαγμένες για να κουβαλάνε λίπος και να έχουν πιασίματα, το skinny look δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν φυσιολογικό καθημερινό άνθρωπο, αυτά είναι κατασκευάσματα των διαφημίσεων και της τηλεόρασης! Και τι κατάφερα και εγώ που θέλησα να είμαι πιο αδύνατη από αυτό που ήμουν; Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να καταλήξω παχύσαρκη ! ʼντε και εγώ πάλι καλά άλλες κοπέλες καταλήγουν ανορεξικές και άλλες νευρικές βουλιμικές! Απλά είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούμε με νούμερα τον εαυτό μας τόσο πολύ, πολύ κρίμα...
> 
> 
> συμφωνω απολυτως πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους και οποιος θελησε να επιβαλει ενα νουμερο τον εκοψα οριστικα


Δηλαδη τωρα που η διαιτολογος σου είπε οτι το ιδανικό βαρος σου ειναι 50 κιλά με υψος 1,50 δεν τον εκοψες? και παλι συγκεκριμενο βαρος σου είπε και αυτος, παιζει ρόλο και ο σωματοτυπος της καθε κοπέλας και δεν ξερω αν μου τα είπαν λαθος όπως ειπες, θελησα να το μοιραστω μαζι με τα κοριτσια για να βοηθησω με τη σειρα μου

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> κορίτσια, δεν έχω ξαναγράψει σε αυτό το τόπικ, είμαι η Γιώτα για όσες δεν γνωρίζω, από τα 17 μου, δηλαδή τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια παίρνω αντισυλληπτικά γιατί ποτέ, μα ποτέ δεν έχει έρθει η περίοδος μόνη της, φυσικά. Μόνο με τα χάπια. Έχω πρωτογενή αμμηνόρροια και μέχρι στιγμής κανένας γιατρός δεν έχει μπορέσει να μου δώσει ελπίδα ότι θα απαλλαχτώ κάποια στιγμή από αυτόν τον βραχνά. Από τότε όμως που έκανα σληβ και γνώρισα τη διατροφολόγο που με παρακολουθεί τώρα, έχουν αναπτερωθεί οι ελπίδες μου γιατί προσπαθούμε με φυτικά σκευάσματα που λέγονται evening primrose να ανεβάσουμε τα εξαιρετικά χαμηλά οιστρογόνα μου , μήπως και η περίοδος έρθει από φυσικού της αλλά και μήπως τονώσω τα μαλλιά μου που είναι εξαιρετικά λίγα. Και ένα από τα δυο να πετύχω, θα είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη!
> Καλό κουράγιο σε όλες μας που παλεύουμε με το βραχνά των προβλημάτων του κύκλου!


Κοριτσι μου διαβασα την ιστορια σου και σε καταλαβαινω, παλευω και εγω να επαναφερω τον κυκλο μου, φυσικα ειχα κανονικη περιοδο απο τα 12 όμως στα 23 περιπου μετα απο απωλεια κιλων την εχασα, συνεχισε την προσπαθεια και στο τελος θα νικησουμε

----------


## Mak

γεια σας κορίτσια, να σας πω ότι από την Κυριακή μου συμβαίνει κάτι καταπληκτικό, τελευταία περίοδο είχα με χρήση αντισυλληπτικών τον Οκτώβριο. Από τότε δεν τα ξαναπήρα και πριν ένα μήνα ξεκίνησα το φυτικό σκεύασμα που σας ανάφερα , το οποίο τονώνει τα οιστρογόνα. Το απίστευτο είναι ότι εδώ και τέσσερις μέρες εχω μια ιδέα περίοδο, όχι μεγάλη ροή αλλά σταθερή έστω και έλαχιστη, είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου συμβαίνει αυτό και το γιορτάζω σαν να έχω περίοδο πρώτη φορά γιατί στην ουσία πρώτη φορά είναι χωρίς χάπια! Είμαι συγκινημένη όσο δεν παίρνει και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να στρώσει αυτή η κατάσταση έστω και τώρα, στα 38 μου!

----------


## Magdalena

μπραβο σου!!! πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα, ειναι κατι το πολύ σημαντικό αυτό και δικαιως το γιορταζεις, ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόσουν μαλλον και όχι αλλα αντισυλληπτικά, σου ευχομαι να ξαναεχεις περίοδο και τον επόμενο μηνα..
πολλά φιλιά!!

----------


## mariafc

γιώτα μπραβο πολύ χαιρομαι για σενα. Να σιγα σιγα ενα φως στο τουνελ. Ευχομαι να ταν μονο η αρχη. 
Μαγδα μου τι κανεις? Ολα καλα? Και φυσικά εχει βοηθησει η μία την αλλη. Ειναι τοσο παρηγορο και λυτρωτικό. Λυπαμαι που γνωριστηκαμε κατω απο αυτες τις συνθηκες αλλά μοιραζομαστε τον ιδιο πόνο, την ιδια αγωνία και ειναι τοσο ανακουφιστικό να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι που σε νιωθουν, δε σε κρινουν και μαζι θα τη βρουμε την ακρη. 
Επειδη ρωτας συνεχιζω το ντουφαστον. Οκ θα αδιαθετησω και αυτο το μήνα και μετα θα πρεπει παλι να περιμενω. Αν με ρωτας πραγματικά δεν το πιστευω οτι θα ερθει. Δεν ξερω τι παιζει πια, δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα λίπους πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. 
Αγχος δεν εχω. Οχι οτι δεν το σκεφτομαι αλλα θελω να πω οτι προσπαθω να κανω κανονικά τη ζωή μου και να μη βασανιζομαι. Τα κανω ολα σωστα δηλαδη απλά για καποιο λόγο αρνειται να ρθει απο μόνη της. 
Σκεφτομαι πλεον την υστατη λυση του ενδοκρινολογου και της ομοιοπαθητικης. Πλέον δε μπορω να κανω ή να σκεφτω κατι αλλο. Καποια στιγμη η υπομονη θα εξαντληθει και θα εγκαταλειψω την προσπαθεια αλλα μεχρι τοτε απλά ελπίζω. 
Διατροφικά ειμαι πολύ καλά. Οσο εχω κρυψει τη ζυγαριά και εχω αγνοια ειμαι ευτυχισμενη και τρωω σωστα. 5 γευματα την ημερα και πολυ ποιοτικά. Κανω κια καμια γουρουνια αλλα σε νορμάλ πλαίσια. Εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## Magdalena

Γεια σου Μαράκι μου! Τα ίδια και εγω, συνεχιζω με τα αντισυλληπτικά yasmin, αδιαθετω κανονικά αλλά τις τελευταιες μερες σκεφτομαι ότι αυτό δεν μου αρκεί, ειναι φυσικά ένα βημα αλλα για πόσο? θα πρεπει να ερθει και από μόνο του κάποια στιγμή, αλλά θα ερθει? το σκεφτομαι και είμαι δυστυχως απαισιοδοξη

----------


## mariafc

φιλεναδα και εγω το ιδιο λεω. Πλεον δε μου αρκει να αδιαθετω με το χάπι. Οκ καλά ειναι ανακουφιζεται και ο οργανισμός αλλά τα κλεισαμε πλεον τα 4 χρονια. Ειναι πολλα και πλεον δεν υπαρχουν και δικαιολογίες. Δεν κανω κατι λάθος, δε μπορω να κανω κάτι παραπάνω. 
Δεν περιμενα να επανέλθει κατευθειαν αλλα ειμαι πολλους μηνες τωρα κυρια (δεν εννοω οτι δεν τρωω και σαβουρα καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω) και τιποτα. Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ελπίζω τιποτα. Για να μαι ειλικρινης πιστευω δε θα ρθει ποτέ οποτε απο δω και μπρος οτι θετικό θα το δεχτω με χαρα. 

Γιώτα να σε ρωτησω κάτι επειδη η περιπτωση σου ειναι ιδιαζουσα και εχω μια απορια επειδη εμενα ειναι ο μεγαλος καημός μου. Σχετικά με το θεμα εγκυμοσυνη-παιδι ο γιατρος σου τι σου χει πει ετσι με την ελλειψη περιοδου με φυσιολογικο τρόπο? Συγνωμη αν αγγιζω ενα ευαισθητο θεμα δε θελω να γινω αδιακριτη απλα σε ρωταω γιατι ειναι ο δικός μου μέγας καημός οτι δε θα κανω ποτε παιδι.

----------


## Mak

maria mou, και εμένα είναι μεγάλος καημός το θέμα του παιδιού, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα κάνω ποτέ. Το 2003 έκανα το λάθος να μην πάρω τα αντισυλληπτικά για παραπάνω από 3 μήνες που τα έκοβα συνήθως για να κάνω διάλλειμμα και δημιουργήθηκε κύστη η οποία αφαιρέθηκε χειρουργικά. Τότε μου είπαν οι γιατροί ότι η μια μου ωοθήκη είναι γερασμένη και η άλλη πειράχθηκε λόγω της επέμβασης για την κύστη. Οπότε δυσκολο να συλλάβω, ωορηξία μηδενική. Τότε τρελάθηκα, ήμουν 29 χρονών και πανέτοιμη να γίνω μανούλα, σκεφτόμουν παρένθετη μητέρα, υιοθεσία κτλ. Μετά από λίγα χρόνια, ο γιατρός "μου τα γύρισε", άρχισε να μου λέει τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατον , και όλα γίνονται, και πολλές γυναίκες τα κατάφεραν κτλ. Με εκαναν ένα συναισθηματικό τουρλουμπούκι. Βασικά μόνο ένας γιατρός , νά'ναι καλά, μπήκε στον κόπο να μου εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς μου συμβαίνει και δεν έρχεται περίοδος. Η υπόφυση του εγκεφάλου που είναι υπεύθυνη να στέλνει μήνυμα στις ωοθήκες να λειτουργησουν και να παραξουν ωάρια, περίοδο κτλ δεν λειτουργεί και δεν τα στέλνει αυτά τα μηνύματα οπότε δεν έχω και περίοδο και ωορηξία. Οπότε σε περίπτωση που θα ήθελα να κάνω παιδί, θα προχωρούσαμε σε ενέσεις που χημικά πια θα έδιναν την "εντολη" στις ωοθήκες να λειτουργήσουν. Αν επιανε αυτό, καλώς, αν όχι, τότε το χάος! Εκείνη την εποχή το κίνησα λίγο το θέμα αλλά διακοπηκε η προσπάθεια γιατί χώρισα με την τότε μακροχρονια σχέση μου οπότε δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσω αν θα δούλευε η λύση που μου είχε προτείνει εκείνος ο γιατρός. Τωρα είμαι στα 38, δεν έχω σχέση και μου έχει ατονήσει η επιθυμία να γίνω μάνα. Μου έχει μείνει μόνο ο καημός ότι τότε που είχα την ευκαιρία και την επιθυμία, δεν κατάφερα να ανακαλύψω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω..
Μαρία μου, δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι οι συνθηκες της δικής σου ζωής, όμως αν όντως επιθυμείς να γίνεις μανούλα, ψαξε το, η γονιμότητα παλευεται πια, και υπάρχουν σοβαροί άνθρωποι φανταζομαι που μας βοηθούν να φέρουμε στον κόσμο το πιο θείο δώρο..

----------


## eftychia

Κορίτσια πόσο πολύ σας νοιώθω..Και εγώ κουράστηκα. Θέλω να ελπίζω αλλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που λυγίζω..

Ειδικά το θέμα του παιδιού. Είμαι 30 και φοβάμαι να μπω σε μια σχέση για το λόγο που καταλαβαίνετε.. Εμείς μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε εναλλακτικές, ο άλλος όμως..?

Πέρσι ήμουν με κάποιον 38 χρόνων και όταν τέλειωσε η σχέση μας (μικρή 10 μήνες) κατηγορούσα και αυτό τον παράγοντα. Τώρα γνώρισα κάποιον πάλι μεγαλύτερο μου και διστάζω..

Πέρα απο το ορμονικό, το ψυχολογικό πως παλεύεται? Γιατί να πρέπει να τραβάμε τέτοιο λούκι?

----------


## mariafc

Ειδικά το θέμα του παιδιού. Είμαι 30 και φοβάμαι να μπω σε μια σχέση για το λόγο που καταλαβαίνετε.. Εμείς μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε εναλλακτικές, ο άλλος όμως..?


Ευτυχια αυτο ακριβώς. Συμπάσχω. Σκεφτομαι οτι δε θελω σχεση αυτη την περιοδο γιατι τι θα του πω του ανθρωπου ετισ και σοβαρεψει το πράγμα?
Ο γυναικολόγος μυο σκίζει τα ρούχα του οτι μπορώ να κάνω παιδι και ορμονικά δεν εχω κατι άλλο αλλα ειναι μαι ιδεα που χει καρφωθει στο δικό μου κεφάλι. Ε πως διαολο θα μεινω έγκυος αμα δεν εχω περιοδο? 
Αυτο θα ταν η μεγαλύτερη τιμωρια μου για ολα οσα εκανα.

----------


## eftychia

Eγώ Μαράκι μου δεν είχα ποτέ βουλιμία. Αν εξαιρέσεις κάποιες τάσεις λαιμαργίας και υπερφαγίας που έχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι. 
Απλά έχει 4 χρόνια που είχα 'φάει' κόλλημα με τα κιλά και την εμφάνιση μου και (μιλάμε για 2-3 επιπλέον) πλακώθηκα στη δίαιτα και γυμναστήριο σε σημείο που έχασα 5-6. Πάλι όμως δεν δικαιολογείται. Απλά τότε είχα βγει απο μια μακρόχρονη σχέση, διάβαζα και για ΑΣΕΠ οπότε κατέστρεψα την ψυχολογία μου. Εκεί το αποδίδει και ο ενδοκρινολόγος και κυρίως στο διατροφικό σοκ που υπέστη ο οργανισμός. Είχα λίπος κάτω απο το φυσιολογικό. 

Σε ποιον άντρα όμως να τα πεις και να τα καταλάβει χωρίς να γυρίσει το κεφάλι αλλού?

----------


## Mak

koritsia, για χρόνια βασανιζόμουν με το θέμα, έλεγα "πως και γιατί να κάνει κάποιος σχέση μαζί μου, που είμαι άγονη και δεν θα του δώσω απογόνους κτλ?" Τώρα πια σκέφτομαι ότι αυτός που θα με αγαπήσει, θα το δεχτεί και θα είμαστε μαζί χωρίς όρους τέτοιου είδους. Η αληθινή αγάπη οφείλει να τα αφήνει αυτά πίσω της. Εκεί αποδεικνύει πόσο ουσία έχει. Σκεφτείτε το από την αντίστροφη, θα αφήνατε να σας φύγει ένας άντρας που θα λατρεύατε, θα σας έκανε να νιώθετε θεές και ολοκληρωμένες γιστί θα ήταν στείρος? Εγώ προσωπικά όχι! Θα τον είχα στη ζωή μου σαν κόρη οφθαλμού αρκεί να ήμασταν αγαπημένοι και μονιασμένοι..

----------


## mariafc

διαβαζω καλα? Η ανορεξικη αντζελίνα ειναι παλι έγκυος ? ενταξει πραγματικά εχω ελπίδες. ε αει στο διαολο που αυτη μπορει να κανει παιδι ενω δεν τρωει και εγω δεν εχω καν περιοδο

----------


## Magdalena

Μαρακι, καλά διαβασες το ειδα και εγω, η Αντζελίνα και πάλι εγκυος, όχι απλά εχεις πιθανότητες, μπορεις να το πείς με σιγουριά..

Εχω ευχαριστα νέα, η γυναικολόγος μου εδωσε ελπίδες ότι μπορω να μείνω εγκυος και να κάνω ενα παιδί, συγκεκριμένα ότι από τις εξετάσεις μου δεν φαίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα σοβαρό, οταν αποφασίσω μου είπε ότι θελω να μείνω εγκυος θα τα καταφερουμε, το θελουμε πολύ και εγω και ο Χρηστος, μακαρι να γίνει πραγματικότητα..

Γιωτα μου, διαβαζω τα νεα σου και χαίρομαι πολύ.. Και εγω κορίτσια φοβόμουν ότι ο Χρηστος θα με αφησει αν του πω ότι εχω αμηνόρροια, του το είπα και αντί να με αφησει με στηριξε και με βοηθησε, μου είπε ότι και να ειναι, όπως και να ερθουν τα πραγματα θα το περασουμε μαζί.
Οταν αγαπας κάποιον όλα μπορουν να αντιμετωπιστουν, μόνο όταν υπάρχει αληθινη αγαπη

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα σε όλες!
Πηγα στη γυναικολόγο και μου είπε να σταματησω τα αντισυλληπτικά, με ρωτησε αν υπάρχει επιθυμία παιδιού και επειδη εχω παρει κιλά ολα καλα θα πάνε..
Αντε να δουμε, φυσικά εγω σαν απαισιοδοξη που ειμαι δεν πιστευω ότι η περιοδος θα ερθει από μόνη της ή ότι θα μπορεσω να κάνω παιδί αλλα θα δούμε!ο θεος ειναι μεγαλος,

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα Μαγδαλένα μου! 
Σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε όπως τα επιθυμείς! Και δεν θέλω απαισιοδοξίες! Η ψυχολογία παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στο να γίνεις μανούλα ε; Με την διατροφή σου πως τα πας; 
Λέτε να ξεκινήσετε με τον Χρήστο να κάνετε προσπάθειες για παιδάκι;

----------


## Magdalena

Ελλη μου, σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου, δεν εχουμε αγχωθει ιδιαίτερα απλά δεν θα προσεχουμε πλεον, καταλαβαινεις, αν τυχει εγκυμοσυνη θα ειναι κατι πολύ έυχαριστο για μας, ειμαι 25 χρονων οποτε δεν με πιανει αγχος ακομα,
Πρωτα από όλα θελω να δω αν θα ερθει η περιοδος χωρις τα χαπια,

Διατροφικά μια χαρα, όπως εχω πεί αρχίζω και θυμαμαι τον εαυτό μου όπως ετρωγα πριν όλη την περιπετεια μου..
Εσυ όλα καλά?

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Ελλη μου, σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου, δεν εχουμε αγχωθει ιδιαίτερα απλά δεν θα προσεχουμε πλεον, καταλαβαινεις, αν τυχει εγκυμοσυνη θα ειναι κατι πολύ έυχαριστο για μας, ειμαι 25 χρονων οποτε δεν με πιανει αγχος ακομα,
> Πρωτα από όλα θελω να δω αν θα ερθει η περιοδος χωρις τα χαπια,
> 
> Διατροφικά μια χαρα, όπως εχω πεί αρχίζω και θυμαμαι τον εαυτό μου όπως ετρωγα πριν όλη την περιπετεια μου..
> Εσυ όλα καλά?


αααααααααα, είσαι 25????????
καλέ με άγχωσες τώρα!!!! θα με πιάσουν τα υπαρξιακά μου τώρα!!! χαχαχχαχαχαχα

καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!!!!!! αν είσαι χαλαρή όλα θα γίνουν!

----------


## Magdalena

Ζουζούκα παιδί του 1987 εισαι και εσυ? η εκλεισες τα 25?
Σε ευχαριστώ κοριτσακι μου, να εισαι καλά..
Τα καλύτερα και σε εσενα

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλά ζουζούκα χαλάρωσε και εγώ 33 έφτασα και τώρα με ψιλοθυμήθηκε το μητρικό ένστικτο! :lol:

Μαγδαλένα μου σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και σύντομα η ζωή σας να ομορφύνει ακόμη περισσότερο με ένα υγιέστατο μωράκι! Και εγώ καλά είμαι συνεχίζω με την διατροφή μου και τα πάω πολύ καλά και με κάνει ευτυχισμένη και ήρεμη όλο αυτό. Σε λίγο θα κλείσουμε και εγώ με τον άντρα μου έναν χρόνο που δεν προσέχουμε πλέον, αλλά παιδάκι ακόμη δεν μας έχει έρθει. Βέβαια δεν αγχώνομαι γιατί δεν το έχουμε προσπαθήσει και με πρόγραμμα αλλά έχω και το θέμα της ενδομητρίωσης το οποίο όσο να ναι δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα λογικά. Το σημαντικό είναι να το θέλετε, να υπάρχει πολύ αγάπη και καθόλου άγχος. Εύχομαι σύντομα να έχεις να μας πεις ευχάριστα ;).

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Ζουζούκα παιδί του 1987 εισαι και εσυ? η εκλεισες τα 25?
> Σε ευχαριστώ κοριτσακι μου, να εισαι καλά..
> Τα καλύτερα και σε εσενα


'87 κι εγώ!! Που μένεις κοριτσάκι? Αθήνα?

----------


## Eli_ed

Μαγδαλένα μου μπράβο σας που σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία αποφασίσατε ότι θέλετε να γίνετε γονείς! Έχετε πάρα πολύ χρόνο μπροστά σας για να χαρείτε και τον ελεύθερο έρωτα και να μην αγχωθείτε για το πότε θα πιάσετε παιδάκι. Κοίτα να ευχαριστηθείς την περίοδο που ξεκινάει, είναι και αυτή σημαντική για να δεθείτε ως ζευγάρι και να υποδεχθείτε με πολλή χαρά και αγάπη όταν με το καλό σας έρθει το μωράκι σας :D

----------


## Magdalena

Μενω λίγο πιο εξω από την πατρα..ερχεσαι καθόλου προς τα μερη μου?
Εγω εχω πολλους συγγενεις στην Αθηνα..

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Καλά ζουζούκα χαλάρωσε και εγώ 33 έφτασα και τώρα με ψιλοθυμήθηκε το μητρικό ένστικτο! :lol:
> 
> Μαγδαλένα μου σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και σύντομα η ζωή σας να ομορφύνει ακόμη περισσότερο με ένα υγιέστατο μωράκι! Και εγώ καλά είμαι συνεχίζω με την διατροφή μου και τα πάω πολύ καλά και με κάνει ευτυχισμένη και ήρεμη όλο αυτό. Σε λίγο θα κλείσουμε και εγώ με τον άντρα μου έναν χρόνο που δεν προσέχουμε πλέον, αλλά παιδάκι ακόμη δεν μας έχει έρθει. Βέβαια δεν αγχώνομαι γιατί δεν το έχουμε προσπαθήσει και με πρόγραμμα αλλά έχω και το θέμα της ενδομητρίωσης το οποίο όσο να ναι δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα λογικά. Το σημαντικό είναι να το θέλετε, να υπάρχει πολύ αγάπη και καθόλου άγχος. Εύχομαι σύντομα να έχεις να μας πεις ευχάριστα ;).


Ελλη μου, ειλικρινα ότι επιθυμείς συντομα να γινει πραγματικότητα γιατι το αξίζεις γλυκιά μου..
Οσο για το θεμα της διατροφης σου βλεπω ότι τρως πολύ υγιεινα και με προγραμμα

----------


## mariafc

καλε ρε αθεοφοβες λέτε για παιδιά και δε με φωνάζετε να ρθω να κλαφτω??? Εγω πότε μα πότε θα γίνω μανα?? ΠΟΤΕ μόνη μου απαντω.

----------


## Eli_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ Μαγδαλένα μου για τις γλυκές σου ευχές :), αρχίζω και εγώ να νιώθω σιγά σιγά πολύ καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου και με το σώμα μου οπότε και αυτό θα παίξει τον θετικό του ρόλο πιστεύω ;)

----------


## Magdalena

Μαρακι μου..WELCOME!!
σε χασαμε..τι κανεις?

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Σ' ευχαριστώ Μαγδαλένα μου για τις γλυκές σου ευχές :), αρχίζω και εγώ να νιώθω σιγά σιγά πολύ καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου και με το σώμα μου οπότε και αυτό θα παίξει τον θετικό του ρόλο πιστεύω ;)


Συντομα όλες να εχουμε καλά νεα..το ευχομαι
Σιγουρα παιζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο να εισαι χαλαρη και να μην σκεφτεσαι επίμονα αυτό..

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα Μάγδα μου τι κανεις? Γραφω γραφω οποτε μπορώ στις τριάδες. Σε αυτο το τοπικ τι να γραψω η καψερή. Τελειωσαν τα χαπια και τωρα και καλά θα ρθει μονο του. Ναι καλα. Ευθυμησαμε παλι. Εκανα πριν 10 μερες υπερηχο. Ολα τελεια. So what?Δε θα ρθει μη γελιομαστε. 
Συγνωμη για την απαισιοδοξία αλλά χτες που χα βγει για καφε μπηκε μεσα μια γυναικα με το μωράκι της και φούντωσα.

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Μενω λίγο πιο εξω από την πατρα..ερχεσαι καθόλου προς τα μερη μου?
> Εγω εχω πολλους συγγενεις στην Αθηνα..


δεν έρχομαι μωρέ....μόνο τα χρόνια της άγριας νιότης κατέβαινα στο καρναβάλι...:spin::tumble:
αλλά όποτε έρθεις Αθήνα πρέπει να καλέσεις για καφέ! ;)

----------


## Magdalena

αντε να ερθει να ηρεμησεις μαρακι..σκεψου θετικα και χωρις αγχος!
Καταλαβα με το που ειδες αυτη την εικονα ειπες "ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΑΝΑ"?? χαχαχ

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by zouzouka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Μενω λίγο πιο εξω από την πατρα..ερχεσαι καθόλου προς τα μερη μου?
> Εγω εχω πολλους συγγενεις στην Αθηνα..
> 
> ...


Εννοειτε Ζουζπυκα μου..εχεις facebook? να σου στειλω το e mail μου?

----------


## Eli_ed

Εγώ θα έρθω Ναύπακτο το Πάσχα ;) μπορεί να τα πούμε λοιπόν χιχιχιχι

----------


## zouzouka

Μαράκι φρόντισε να συμμορφωθείς γιατί η απαισιοδοξία σου θα σε φάει! listen to me!

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Εγώ θα έρθω Ναύπακτο το Πάσχα ;) μπορεί να τα πούμε λοιπόν χιχιχιχι


Κοντα ειναι με την Πατρα λοιπόν..θα μιλησουμε πάλι για συνάντηση..πολύ ωραια ιδεα

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Εννοειτε Ζουζoυκα μου..εχεις facebook? να σου στειλω το e mail μου?


εννοείται!!! να γίνουμε friends! στην δουλειά δεν έχω fb, άτιμη κοινωνία, οπότε θα περιμένεις λίγο!

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Εγώ θα έρθω Ναύπακτο το Πάσχα ;) μπορεί να τα πούμε λοιπόν χιχιχιχι


όχιιιιιιιιιιι, πού θα πας?!!! όχι! όχι! όχι!!! δε σ'αφήνω!!! :starhit::starhit:

----------


## Eli_ed

Ζηλιαρόγατα! :lol:

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by zouzouka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Εννοειτε Ζουζoυκα μου..εχεις facebook? να σου στειλω το e mail μου?
> 
> 
> εννοείται!!! να γίνουμε friends! στην δουλειά δεν έχω fb, άτιμη κοινωνία, οπότε θα περιμένεις λίγο!


στο στελνω τωρα με u2u και όποτε μπορεις μπες να γινουμε φιλοι..

----------


## mariafc

Μαράκι φρόντισε να συμμορφωθείς γιατί η απαισιοδοξία σου θα σε φάει! listen to me! 

Να μου βρεις καποιον να κανω σεξ να ηρεμήσω. Μεχρι τότε καταθλιψη, νηστεια και περισυλλογή. :D

----------


## aggeloydaki

Έληηηηηηηηηηη αν έρθεις Ναύπακτο σφύρα μου κλέφτικα!!!Η Πάτρα θα είμαι ή Ναύπακτο ;)

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Ζηλιαρόγατα! :lol:


Ζήλιαααααααα!!!!!!! :wow:

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Έληηηηηηηηηηη αν έρθεις Ναύπακτο σφύρα μου κλέφτικα!!!Η Πάτρα θα είμαι ή Ναύπακτο ;)


Εννοείται Ιωάννα μου θα πάμε με την Κατερίνα και τους άντρες για λίγες μέρες οπότε θα ειδοποιήσουμε ;)

----------


## Magdalena

Ζουζουκα μου σου εκανα αίτημα φιλίας..δεν τα καταφερα με το u2u..Περιμένω να με δεχτείς..

----------


## Magdalena

Ελλη μου, σου εστειλα και εσενα το e mail μου, αν θελεις με βρισκεις και στο φεις..φιλιά

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια μου, εύχομαι σε όλες , ζευγαρωμένες και μη, να κρατήσουν στην αγκαλιά τους όχι μόνο ένα μωράκι αλλά πολλά! Πάντα ήμουν υπέρ των πολυμελών οικογενειών και όσες φίλες μου είναι παντρεμένες τις παρακινώ να μη μείνουν με ένα μωρό αλλά να του χαρίσουν το δώρο του αδερφού/της αδερφής. Αν μου τα έφερνε και εμένα η τύχη μου έτσι ώστε να ξεκινούσα μικρή οικογένεια, θα έκανα αρκετά παιδιά! Αφού όμως δεν μου τα έφερε έτσι και ούτε ενα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω, δεν πειράζει, κάτι θα ξέρει ο θεός..Πια, οδεύω στα 38 και δεν έχω και τόση μεγάλη επιθυμία πια..
Αν θυμάστε, αρχες Ιανουαρίου μου είχε έρθει αυτή η υποψία αίματος, για πρωτη φορα στη ζωή μου χωρίς χάπια, εε αυτή η υποψία κράτησε 25 μέρες και εμενα και του γιατρου μου μας μπηκε η υποψια μηπως δεν ειναι περιοδος αλλα καποια αιμορραγία οπότε έκανα εξετάσεις , ευτυχώς, προς μεγάλη μου ανακούφιση, είναι ρολόι τα εσωτερικά μου! Στην αναμονή λοιπόν να δω αν θα επαναληφθεί το θαύμα! Σημείωση, συνεχίζω να παίρνω το εκχύλισμα νυχτολούλουδου..

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> κορίτσια μου, εύχομαι σε όλες , ζευγαρωμένες και μη, να κρατήσουν στην αγκαλιά τους όχι μόνο ένα μωράκι αλλά πολλά! Πάντα ήμουν υπέρ των πολυμελών οικογενειών και όσες φίλες μου είναι παντρεμένες τις παρακινώ να μη μείνουν με ένα μωρό αλλά να του χαρίσουν το δώρο του αδερφού/της αδερφής. Αν μου τα έφερνε και εμένα η τύχη μου έτσι ώστε να ξεκινούσα μικρή οικογένεια, θα έκανα αρκετά παιδιά! Αφού όμως δεν μου τα έφερε έτσι και ούτε ενα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω, δεν πειράζει, κάτι θα ξέρει ο θεός..Πια, οδεύω στα 38 και δεν έχω και τόση μεγάλη επιθυμία πια..
> Αν θυμάστε, αρχες Ιανουαρίου μου είχε έρθει αυτή η υποψία αίματος, για πρωτη φορα στη ζωή μου χωρίς χάπια, εε αυτή η υποψία κράτησε 25 μέρες και εμενα και του γιατρου μου μας μπηκε η υποψια μηπως δεν ειναι περιοδος αλλα καποια αιμορραγία οπότε έκανα εξετάσεις , ευτυχώς, προς μεγάλη μου ανακούφιση, είναι ρολόι τα εσωτερικά μου! Στην αναμονή λοιπόν να δω αν θα επαναληφθεί το θαύμα! Σημείωση, συνεχίζω να παίρνω το εκχύλισμα νυχτολούλουδου..


Καλησπέρα Γιώτα μου, σου εκανα αίτημα φιλίας στο facebook και με δεχτηκες..σε ευχαριστώ..με την ευκαιρία εισαι πολύ ωραία κοπέλα
Μακαρι να συμβεί το θαυμα σε όσες κοπέλες το επιθυμούν συντομα και σε εσενα ότι καλύτερο..εισια τυχερη που όλα ειναι ενταξει και το αιμα μπορεί να ειναι καλό σημαδι ισως ερθει κατι καλύτερο

----------


## Mak

Σε ευχαριστώ Magdalena μου για τα καλά σου λόγια! Ανταποδίδω τη φιλοφρόνηση βεβαίως βεβαίως!
Να έχουμε πάντα πίστη στον εαυτό μας και τις δυνάμεις μας, κάτι που το είχα χάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια και το ανακτώ τώρα σιγά σιγά...
Φιλια!

----------


## mariafc

καλημερα και από μένα γιώτα μου. Ας εχουμε πίστη δε μπορουμε να κανουμε πλέον κάτι αλλο. Μακάρι ο Θεός να μας βοηθησει όλες μας.

----------


## Katy_ed

καλημερα κοριτσια, 
και εγω τα ιδια περναω..Έχει αλλάξει η ψυχολογία μου ακριβώς ετσι όπως τα περιγράφετε...Και το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι ότι κανένας δε δείχνει να με καταλαβαίνει! :(
αν και δεν εχω καμια ελπιδα για μενα, ευχομαι να πανε σε ολες μας ολα καλα.

----------


## Katy_ed

Μαρια, διαβασα μερικα ποστ και συγκινήθηκα.
Συνεχεια λεω οτι ειναι τιμωρια ολο αυτο που τραβαω.

----------


## mariafc

γεια σου katy κουραγιο και υπομονη. Θες να πεις λιγακι το ιστορικό σου? Πως εχασες την περιοδο αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Katy_ed

καποτε ημουν υπερβαρη. κάποιοι κλασικά με κορόϊδευαν, πιεζαν συνεχια να χασω κιλα. μεχρι που σταματησα να τρωω συν ενα χρονο βουλιμια περασα. ειχα χασει σχεδον 50 κιλα. στα 65 κιλα (υψος 1,66) σταματησε η περιοδος μου..ειχα χασει ολη τη μυικη μαζα.. δερμα και κοκαλο ειχα γινει...κρατουσα 65 κιλα με 500 η 0 θερμιδες. σιγα σιγα με πολλα νευρα και κλαμα αυξησα της θερμιδες. ετρωγα καλα λιπαρα πολυ ψαρι. ειχα διαβασει οτι πρεπει να φας τουλαχιστον 2500 θερμιδες, για να χτισεις τον οργανισμο/σωμα σου ξανα. το ακολούθησα και ακομα τρωω γυρο στις 2000-2200 θερμιδες. στα 72 κιλα ηρθε η περιοδο για 3 μηνες.. τωρα παλι στο περιμενε.
ντουφαστον ειχα δοκιμασει κ εγω τον Απριλιο του 2011.τπτ! 11/11 επανηλθε. 
τωρα ειμαι 75-76 κιλα και και νιωθω χαλια!φταιω ομως γιατι δεν ετρωγα παντα ισσοροπημενα και ο οργανισμος νομιζω συνεχεια οτι ειναι σε απεργια πεινας.

πως ηταν σε σενα;

----------


## mariafc

σοκ. Παρομοια ιστορια. Και εγω υπερβαρη. Εχασα την περιοδο στα 58 κιλά. Επαθα νευρική ανορεξία εφτασα 40 κιλά. Περιοδος γιοκ εδω και 4 χρονια. Μονο με φαρμακα. 
Τωρα εχω ξεφυγει απο την ανορεξία ομως και παλι τα κομπλεξ υπάρχουν. Λιπος, μυική μαζα εννοειται μηδεν. Το σωμα μου παρολο που ξεπατωνομαι στην γυμναστική είναι κρεμασμένο. 
Ο οργανισμός εχει διαλύσει, ο μεταβολισμος κοιμάται. Παιρνω βαρος με το παραμικρό. Αντιδρα πλέον το σώμα και αυτο με εχει οδηγησει στην τρελα. 
Παντως ρε γαμωτο 75 κιλα εσυ και να μην εχει επανελθει? Τι διαολο? Εγω πλεον πιστευω οτι δε θα μου ξαναρθει. Ειναι τοσο ταλαιωπρημενο το κορμι μου που που να ρθει?

----------


## Katy_ed

ο οργανισμος μας νομιζει συνεχεια οτι βρισκεται σε απεργια πεινας. οτι του δινεις το αποθηκευει αμεσως για περιπτωση που ερθει ξανα εποχη πεινας να εχει ρεζερβα.οταν καταλάβει οτι του δινεις οτι χρειαζεται και γεμιση της αποθηκουλες του. επανερχεται και η περιοδο. τωρα κοιταει μονο την επιβιωση του. σου λεει δεν μπορεις να θρεψεις εσενα πως ενα μωρο;καπως ετσι το καταλαβα.. απο οσα εχω διαβασει.
τι να πω; περναω και τα βασανα με την καρδια μου.. και το στομαχι τωρα.. ασε...συνεχεια κρυωνω, τρεμω...ψυχολογια χαλια... καθε μερα προσπαθω να μου δινω κουραγιο....

ισορροπημενη διατροφη, ισως να ελλατωσεις την γυμναστικη; δοκιμασα πολλα κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος μου.

----------


## Magdalena

καλημερα κορίτσια 
μου συνεβει κατι ευχαριστο, αδιαθετησα χωρίς τα χαπια..ναι επιτελους!!!
ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλέ τι ευχάριστα νέα διαβάζω;;;;
Μαγδαλένα μου ΕΠΙΤΈΛΟΥΣ!!!! :bigsmile::bouncy::bouncing:
Μπράβο κορίτσι μου! Χαίρομαι που η καλή σου διάθεση, η υπομονή σου και κυρίως η αλλαγή στάσης απέναντι στην διατροφή σε αντάμειψε με το μεγαλύτερο δώρο, την περίοδο σου! 
Σου εύχομαι αγάπη μου από εδώ και πέρα μόνο μία εγκυμοσύνη να διακόψει την περίοδο σου και τίποτα άλλο! 
Φαντάζομαι χαρά που πρέπει να πήρες ε; :D

----------


## Eli_ed

ʼντε να παίρνετε σειρά και οι υπόλοιπες κυρίες :)....

----------


## Magdalena

ελλη μου γλυκια μου..δεν το περιμενα ότι θα ερθει..χαρηκα τοσο πολύ.

----------


## Eli_ed

Και με το δίκιο σου καλή μου :), και εγώ χάρηκα πολύ με τα φανταστικά σου νέα και εύχομαι και για τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια μας να έχουν την ίδια εξέλιξη και μάλιστα σύντομα! 
Επιτέλους το σώμα σου ηρέμησε και ένιωσε δυνατό και έτοιμο να επαναφέρει την περίοδο σου. Από εδώ και πέρα εύχομαι ο κύκλος σου να είναι ρολόι!!! 
Αλήθεια τώρα θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιο υπέρηχο και εξετάσεις; Ο γιατρός σου τι λέει;

----------


## Magdalena

Ελλη μου ακόμα δεν εχω μιλήσει με τη γιατρό να της πω ότι μου ηρθε χωρίς χαπια αν και αυτη ηταν σιγουρη οτι η περιοδος θα μου ερθει, μόνο εγω δεν το περιμενα
μου ειχε πει οτι θα χρειαστει να κάνω εναν υπέρηχο να δουμε μητρα και ωοθηκες αλλά όποτε το αποφασίσω εγω.. 
θα την πάρω τηλ σε λιγακι και θα σας πω
ευχομαι μεσα από την καρδια μου σε όλα τα κορίτσια να ερθει πίσω η περιοδος τους//το κλειδι τελικά ειναι το ΒΑΡΟΣ..
και φυσικά μια θεραπεία..εμενα ενα απλό αντισυλληπτικό μου εφερε τόσα θετικά αποτελέσματα.. μου ηρθε με κανονική ροη, και σημερα δεν ποναει η κοιλια μου καθόλου, ας ειναι καλά η γυναικολόγος μου που μου εφερε πίσω το πιο πολύτιμό πραγμα, την περίοδο.. που όσο την εχεις ελπίζεις ότι θα δημιουργήσεις ενα παιδακι!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> καλημερα κορίτσια 
> μου συνεβει κατι ευχαριστο, αδιαθετησα χωρίς τα χαπια..ναι επιτελους!!!
> ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη


Ax,Μάγδα μου, και εγω χάρηκα μαζί σου! Γιούπι! ʼντε και στα δικά μας οι α-περιόδευτες! χιχι

----------


## Magdalena

κοριτσακι μου, σε ευχαριστω πολύ.. επαιξε ρόλο και η συμπαρασταση που ειχα από εσας εδω στο σαιτ
σας ευχομαι ολοψυχα όλα να σας πανε καλα!!

----------


## dimitra_21

κοριτσια γεια σε ολες... εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα εχω απελπιστει τελειως... η8ελα να ρωτησω αν καμμια απο εσας οσο δεν ειχατε η δεν εχετε περιοδο εχει παρατηρησει αλλαγες στην κοιλια της... αν και η ζυγαρια με δειχνει ολο και λιγοτερο η κοιλια μου ειναι απιστευτα μεγαλη... εχω φρικαρει... σκληρη και μεγαλη! δεν την εχω 3αναδει ποτε ετσι! :puzzled: η τελευταια περιοδος μου ηταν την πρωτοχρονια....:flaming: εχει παρατηρησει καμια κατι παρομοιο?????

----------


## Magdalena

καλημερα Δήμητρα.. εγω τους πρωτους μηνες που δεν ειχα περίοδο ειχα πρηξιμο στην κοιλιά μου, η ζυγαρια φυσικά με εδειχνε λίγα κιλά αλλα ειχα φουσκωμα.. μετα από λιγοο καιρό όμως ήταν όλα φυσιολογικά, δηλαδη αν ετρωγα ενα ελαφρυ μεσημεριανό δεν ειχα καθόλου κοιλιά

----------


## mariafc

Ειχα καιρο να μπω στο φορουμ και να γραψω και δε μπορεις να φανταστεις τη χαρα που ενιωσα διαβαζοντας τα χαρμοσυνα. Μπραβο Μάγδα μου ο εφιάλτης έλαβε τελος για σενα. Χαιρομαι αφανταστα για σενα. Συγχαρητηρια πολλα πολλα και κανονισε τωρα οχι πια τρελες. Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα απο δω και μπρος. Μακαρι να παρουμε και εμεις σειρα που δεν το βλεπω δηλαδη. Αν δε γινομαι αδιακριτη σε ποια κιλά σου επανήλθε? Ισως πρεπει να μιλησω και εγω με το γιατορ μου να παρω τα γιασμιν μπας και. 
Αχ και παλι μπραβο ρε κοριτσι ποσο πολυ χαρηκα για σενα.

----------


## Magdalena

Μαράκι μου καλημερα.. σε ευχαριστω πολύ εσυ πάντα με στηριζες με τα καλά σου λόγια..σου ευχομαι συντομα να απαλλαγεις από όλα αυτα
θα δω και στον επόμενο κυκλο αν πραγματι το εχω ξεπερασει.. αν και συτό μου είπε η γυναικολόγος ειναι ενα καλό βηματακι..
Μαρία μου ειμαι ήδη περίπου 60 κιλά..ποτε δεν ειχα υπάρξει τόσο, η γυναικολόγος μου από την αρχη επέμενε να φτασω 60 κιλά προκειμενου να ερθει η περίοδος και να τρωω καλά για να μπορεσει ο οργανισμός να υποστηρίξει από μόνος του και πάλι αυτη τη διαδικασία. 
Την τελευταία φορα που πήγα στην γιατρό, έκανα υπέρηχο και μου είπε: Είσαι ενταξει, δεν βλέπω καποιο λόγο να μη σου ερθει" εγω δεν το περίμενα..όλα ερχονται από εκει που δεν τα περιμένεις..εσυ ποσα κιλά εισαι αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Magdalena μου καλως τα δεχτηκες!!!!! εχει καιρο που σου ηρθε βεβαια αλλα εγω μολις το ειδα και επι την ευκαιρια θα γραψω και στα 3ωρα ενα γεια..! οταν μοιραζεσαι τη χαρα σου πραγματικα πολλαπλασιαζεται! χαιρομαι κι εγω ισως οχι τοσο οσο εσυ, αλλα πολυ! εχεις καταφερει παρα πολλα, να εισαι περηφανη που ανεκτησες και παλι την υγεια και την ψυχολογια σου..! σε φιλω γλυκα και ευχομαι οπως ειπε και η Ελη και μου αρεσε να σου ξανασταματησει μονο αν προκειται για παιδακι!! :starhit::starhit:

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελάκι μου γλυκό καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και σε εσενα εισαι σε καλό δρόμο αφου κάνεις θεραπεια κια διατροφή..σε ευχαριστω πολύ πολύ, τωρα αν ειμαι σε καλό δρομο θα το δουμε αν μου ξαναερθει τον επόμενο μηνα.. μην σε χανουμε, να μπαινεις στο φορουμ!!
Σε φιλώ και σου ευχομαι μεσα από την ψυχη μου να απαλλαγεις σύντομα από όλα αυτα

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια μου συνεβει κατι το καταπληκτικό..ειμαι ΕΓΚΥΟΣ! ναι ειμαι στην 9η εβδομαδα βασει τελευταιας περιοδου..σημερα εμαθα ότι είμαι εγκυος και ακουσα και την καρδουλα του.. πεταω στα συννεφα τωρα!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

Μαγδαλένααααααααααααααα μουυυυ!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love:

Με το καλό κορίτσι μου! Να πάνε όλα τέλεια και να έχεις μία υπέροχη εγκυμοσύνη! Δεν θα μπορούσες να μας πεις καλύτερα νέα χαρά μου! Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου τα καλύτερα για εσένα και τον άντρα σου και την ζωούλα που μεγαλώνει στην κοιλίτσα σου! Σήμερα είναι μία πολύ καλή μέρα :D

----------


## Magdalena

ελλη μου, θυμαμαι τι μου ειχες πει, μια εγκυμοσυνη να καθυστερησει τον κυκλο μου... σε ευχαριστω η ευχη σου επιασε!!!!

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου.....τέλεια....Δεν ξέρεις πόσο χάρηκα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πραγματικά, αν και έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω, μπαίνω που και που, διαβάζω αλλά τώρα δεν κρατήθηκα..
Είναι σαν να νοιώθω τη χαρά σου..Ένα μωράκι......Τι πιο ωραίο νέο?


Μόλις χθες βράδυ ήταν που πάλι με πήρε απο κάτω, το συζητούσα με κάτι φίλες..πονάνε λένε, δεν τη θέλουν...που να ξεραν τι περνάμε..
Εγώ κορίτσια, τα παράτησα λίγο, δεν την προκαλώ εδω και 2-3 μήνες. Όλοι μου λένε να αρχίσω τα αντισυλλυπτικά, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...και αν έρθει μια γνωριμία..31 είμαι, τι θα του πω..
Μαγδαλένα μου χαμογελάω ακόμη... εσύ τι χάπια έπαρνες?

----------


## ~aggelaki~

magdalena!!!!!!!!!!!!! sigxaritiria kardia mou!!! ouaou! ti nea itan auta prwiniatika!!! ax ti kala re!! euxomai na exeis mia omorfi kai omali egkimosini kai na mi stamatiseis na xamogelas pote!!

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> ελλη μου, θυμαμαι τι μου ειχες πει, μια εγκυμοσυνη να καθυστερησει τον κυκλο μου... σε ευχαριστω η ευχη σου επιασε!!!!


Δακρύζω από χαρά που η ευχή μου έπιασε :D
Τώρα πάμε για την επόμενη ευχή που είναι να έχεις μία καλή εγκυμοσύνη και να νιώσεις το θαύμα που μεγαλώνει μέσα σου να σου δίνει μεγαλύτερη δύναμη κάθε μέρα να φροντίζεις και να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου! Ψυχή μου θα γίνεις μανούλα! :love:

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by eftychia_
> Μαγδαλένα μου.....τέλεια....Δεν ξέρεις πόσο χάρηκα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Πραγματικά, αν και έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω, μπαίνω που και που, διαβάζω αλλά τώρα δεν κρατήθηκα..
> Είναι σαν να νοιώθω τη χαρά σου..Ένα μωράκι......Τι πιο ωραίο νέο?
> 
> 
> Μόλις χθες βράδυ ήταν που πάλι με πήρε απο κάτω, το συζητούσα με κάτι φίλες..πονάνε λένε, δεν τη θέλουν...που να ξεραν τι περνάμε..
> Εγώ κορίτσια, τα παράτησα λίγο, δεν την προκαλώ εδω και 2-3 μήνες. Όλοι μου λένε να αρχίσω τα αντισυλλυπτικά, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...και αν έρθει μια γνωριμία..31 είμαι, τι θα του πω..
> Μαγδαλένα μου χαμογελάω ακόμη... εσύ τι χάπια έπαρνες?


Ευτυχία μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.. ειχες καιρό να μπεις και να γραψεις ειναι η αλήθεια, μας ελειψες, επαιρνα τα yasmin για 7 κυκλους..τα σταματησα τον Μαρτιο και τον Μαιο εμεινα εγκυος κατα πασα πιθανότητα..ακομα δεν το πιστευω.. ευχοαμι να πάνε όλα καλά μεχρι το τελος και σε εσενα ευχομαι να σου πάνε όλα τελεια.. σε φιλώ και να μπαίνεις να τα λέμε

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> ελλη μου, θυμαμαι τι μου ειχες πει, μια εγκυμοσυνη να καθυστερησει τον κυκλο μου... σε ευχαριστω η ευχη σου επιασε!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Eλλη μου γλυκιά μου σε ευχαριστω πολύ για ακομη μια φορα, εσενα σου ευχομαι καλή συνεχεια στη δουλεια σου.. όταν ακουσα την καρδουλα του ηταν η πιο όμορφη στιγμη της ζωης μου.. απλά ευχομαι και θελω να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by ~aggelaki~_
> magdalena!!!!!!!!!!!!! sigxaritiria kardia mou!!! ouaou! ti nea itan auta prwiniatika!!! ax ti kala re!! euxomai na exeis mia omorfi kai omali egkimosini kai na mi stamatiseis na xamogelas pote!!


Αγγελάκι μου, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γλυκιά μου.. συγχαρητηρια για τα μαθηματα που περασες..με το καλό και το πτυχίο, πως πας με τη θεραπεία, συνεχίζεις?

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Eλλη μου γλυκιά μου σε ευχαριστω πολύ για ακομη μια φορα, εσενα σου ευχομαι καλή συνεχεια στη δουλεια σου.. όταν ακουσα την καρδουλα του ηταν η πιο όμορφη στιγμη της ζωης μου.. απλά ευχομαι και θελω να πάνε όλα καλά


τί γλυκό!!!
:) συγχαρητήρια Magdalena

----------


## Magdalena

σε ευχαριστω πολύ γλυκιά μου!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> κορίτσια μου συνεβει κατι το καταπληκτικό..ειμαι ΕΓΚΥΟΣ! ναι ειμαι στην 9η εβδομαδα βασει τελευταιας περιοδου..σημερα εμαθα ότι είμαι εγκυος και ακουσα και την καρδουλα του.. πεταω στα συννεφα τωρα!!!


Το καλύτερο νεο της ημέρας! Πόσο όμορφα πρεπει να νιώθεις Magdalena μου γλυκιά!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup:

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by Mak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> κορίτσια μου συνεβει κατι το καταπληκτικό..ειμαι ΕΓΚΥΟΣ! ναι ειμαι στην 9η εβδομαδα βασει τελευταιας περιοδου..σημερα εμαθα ότι είμαι εγκυος και ακουσα και την καρδουλα του.. πεταω στα συννεφα τωρα!!!
> 
> 
> Το καλύτερο νεο της ημέρας! Πόσο όμορφα πρεπει να νιώθεις Magdalena μου γλυκιά!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup:



πολύ όμορφα νιώθω..ειναι από τα δωρα που δεν επιστρεφονται!!!να εισαι καλά

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Καλημερα, καλημερα, καλημεραααα!!!! 
Μαγδαλενα μου εγω πηρα για 3 μηνες τα cyclacur μου ερχοταν κανονικα η περιοδος, κι ειπαμε με τη γυναικολογο μου να τα σταματησω να δουμε πως θα παω μονη μου! εντωμεταξυ εχω στρωσει πολυ σε ολα τα επιπεδα, τρωω σωστα, η ψυχολογια πεταει, οι ορμονες ειναι καλα.. επεισοδια πλεον δεν κανω.. θελω να πιστευω οτι θα μου ερθει! σε 2 βδομαδες θα ξερω! θα σας ενημερωσω! να εχουμε μια ομορθη βδομαδα και ακομη καλυτερο μηνα!! σας φιλω ολες και κρατατε την διαθεση σας ανεβασμενη! ειναι το Α και το Ω!

----------


## mariafc

τι μερα διαλεξα για να ξαναμπω στο φορουμ μετα απο καιρο. Αυτη τη στιγμη καθομαι και κλαίω σα χαζό. Μαγδα μου τι υπεροχα νεα ειναι αυτα? Συγχαρητηρια κουκλα μου. Να ξερες ποσο ευτυχισμενη με κανεις. Ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη και χαρουμενη για σενα. Το ονειρο σου φιλεναδα το ονειρο σου εγινε πραγματικοτητα. 
Κερδισες πισω τη ζωη σου και ο Θεος σε ανταμειψε. Μεσα απο την καρδια μου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα. 
Σε ευχαριστω που μου δινεις πιστη. Να προσεχεις το μωρο μας ενταξει ? Κανονισε κακομοιρα μου γιατι θα ρθω εκει να σε δειρω.

----------


## Magdalena

Μαρακι μου, σε ευχαριστω πολύ με συγκινείς..αν και εχω γίνει ευσυγκίνητη τωρα τελευταία.. το μωρό μας δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου..μόνο που με πιάνει απίστευτη υπνηλία τελευταία.. μακαρι όλα να πάνε καλά και να το κρατησω στην αγκαλιά μου.. συντομα και στα δικά σου!!!

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου ακόμη χαμογελάω κάθε φορά που σε σκέφτομαι..τι χαρά...Δίνεις κουράγιο και ελπίδα σε όλες. 

Έχοντας αρχίσει να κουράζομαι και να αγανακτώ, παίρνω κουράγιο απο σένα και το μωρό..

Θα αρχίσω αντισυλληπτικά όπως λέει ο γυναικολόγος, αν και ο ενδοκρινολόγος δεν το προτείνει.

Κορίτσια ποια είναι η γνώμη σας, με βάση τη δική σας εμπειρία, να το κάνω? Για τα yasminelle σκέφτομαι..έχω ακούσει πως είναι πολύ ελαφριά και δεν έχουν παρενέργειες. Μάλιστα βοηθούν πολλές στην απώλεια κιλών. Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι η κατακράτηση. Αλλά πόση παραπάνω να αποκτήσουμε εμείς;
Αν ξέρει κάποια ας μου πει.....φιλιά

----------


## Magdalena

Ευτυχία μου καλημερα! Για τα αντισυλληπτικα νεας γενιας μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια ότι δεν παχαινουν ιδιαιτερα, κανουν κατακρατηση αλλα με καποια προσοχη στη διατροφη δεν δημιουργουν κανενα πρόβλημα, ούτε εκνευρισμό ούτε τίποτα, επιπλέον λένε καποιοι γυναικολόγοι και η δικη μου το υποστηρίζει, ότι φτιάχνουν τον κύκλο και αυξανουν την γονιμότητα..Αν ο γυναικολόγος σου στο προτείνει και του εχεις εμπιστοσύνη, να τα πάρεις!

Σε φιλώ και περιμένω νεα σου κορίτσι μου..

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου καλημέρα. Πώς είσαι; Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ο γυναικολόγος μου (όπως όλοι βέβαια) μου λέει να τα πάρω - τα yasminelle. Ο ενδοκρινολόγος που βλέπω που και που δε θεωρεί πως είναι καλή λύση. Βέβαια και η δική του θεραπεία μέχρι τώρα δεν έφερε κάποια αλλαγή. Προσφέρει λέει 'δανεισμένη περίοδο'. 

Εμείς όλες με την αμηνόρροια έχουμε ήδη πολύ κατακράτηση. Πόση περισσότερη μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει; Πόσο άλλο πρήξιμο στην κοιλιά;;;

----------


## Magdalena

Το συγκεκριμενο χαπι ειναι πολύ καλό και αποτελεσματικο,εγω επαιρνα τα yasmin

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μαγδαλένα μου τώρα το είδα!!!ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!! πρέπει να πλέεις σε πελάγη ευτυχίας :)) εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να σου πάνε όλα καλά! (αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο στείλε μου το όνομα του/της γιατρού σου μιας κ είμαι σε αναζήτηση νέου γιατρού μετά τον θάνατο του ΑΜ.ΧαΣ )

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελουδακι μου, σε ευχαριστω πολύ στο εστειλα με προσωπικο μηνυμα..το ελαβες?

----------


## aggeloydaki

nai,ty :)

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελουδακι μου σκεφτεσαι να απευθυνθεις σε αυτη τη γιατρό?

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μαγδαλένα μου,με κολάει λίγο η τοποθεσία της....αλλά γενικά ψάχνω να βρω έναν/μία γιατρό που να μου κάτσει καλά μόλις τον πρωτοδώ!είμαι λίγο περίεργη με αυτό,ας πούμε ο γυναικολόγος που ξεγέννησε την αδελφή μου κ στα 4 παιδιά της είναι πολύ γνωστός στην Πάτρα αλλά εμένα μου κάθεται στο στομάχι κ μου είναι λίαν αντιπαθής!Και όσους άλλους έχω δει στο ικα έχουν υφάκι που δεν το γουστάρω,ο Αμπέτ ήταν πολύ αφασία τύπος και πολύ οικείος...και τώρα ψάχνομαι να δω τι θα κάνω

----------


## Magdalena

Αγγελουδακι μου εχεις δικιο, η πρωτη εντυπωση και για μενα ειναι το σημα κατατεθεν.. να σου στειλω με μνμ προσωπικο ενα όνομα γιατρου που λέω να γεννησω σε αυτον αν όλα πάνε καλά?

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημερα κορίτσια!!
Χθες ειχα πάει στο γιατρό το μωρό μου ειναι μια χαρα, κουνιόταν μου ειπε..χαχα!! ειναι 2 εκατοστα ακόμα..εχω μπεί στην 9η εβδομαδα, υπάρχει μια διαφορα βασει τελευταίας περιοδου όμως ειναι όλα καλά

Επίσης εχω ενα ινομύωμα 3 εκατοστα τωρα που αυτό για να μη δημιουργησει πρόβλημα πρεπει να ξεκουραζομαι αρκετα

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!

----------


## eftychia

Θα πάνε κορίτσι μου, ολα καλά θα πάνε!!!

Το μωράκι αυτό έχει τόσα άτομα που προσεύχονται τώρα για κείνο που μην αγχώνεσαι. Εσύ κοίτα να ξεκουράζεσαι. Οτι σου λέει ο γιατρός. Και να του μιλάς..

----------


## nancouli

Κορίτσια καλημέρα σας, διάβασα το topic σας και νομίζω χρειάζομαι κι εγώ να ακούσω δυο τρεις συμβουλές. Για να μη σας κουράσω με την ιστορία μου,το θέμα είναι το εξής. Ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες τα cyclacur λόγω 10μηνης αμηνόρροιας πλέον και έιμαι ψυχολογικά χάλια. Έχω εξάψεις,ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις, κλαίω συνέχεια (είμαι που είμαι αγχώδης -είναι και το μεταπτυχιακό βλέπετε που παλεύω να τελειώσω εδώ στην ξενιτιά), αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο και το χειρότερο έχει πρηστεί και πονάει το στήθος μου σε σημείο που δεν το αντέχω άλλο!κλαίω 2 μέρες τώρα που βιώνω αυτήν την κατάσταση. Θέλω να τα κόψω και θα ρωτήσω το γιατρό μου τί προβλέπεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Θέλω μόνο να σας ρωτήσω, αν καμία κοπέλα με τη χρήση cyclacur είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το στήθος κυρίς και πότε της πέρασε. Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου τουλάχιστον ότι περναει σύντομα αυτο το μαρτύριο γιατί ειλικρινά μου έρχεται να φουντάρω.Είμαι και στην ξενιτιά μακριά απο την μανούλα μου και δεν έχω κάποιον να με ανακουφίσει..Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by nancouli_
> Κορίτσια καλημέρα σας, διάβασα το topic σας και νομίζω χρειάζομαι κι εγώ να ακούσω δυο τρεις συμβουλές. Για να μη σας κουράσω με την ιστορία μου,το θέμα είναι το εξής. Ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες τα cyclacur λόγω 10μηνης αμηνόρροιας πλέον και έιμαι ψυχολογικά χάλια. Έχω εξάψεις,ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις, κλαίω συνέχεια (είμαι που είμαι αγχώδης -είναι και το μεταπτυχιακό βλέπετε που παλεύω να τελειώσω εδώ στην ξενιτιά), αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο και το χειρότερο έχει πρηστεί και πονάει το στήθος μου σε σημείο που δεν το αντέχω άλλο!κλαίω 2 μέρες τώρα που βιώνω αυτήν την κατάσταση. Θέλω να τα κόψω και θα ρωτήσω το γιατρό μου τί προβλέπεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Θέλω μόνο να σας ρωτήσω, αν καμία κοπέλα με τη χρήση cyclacur είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το στήθος κυρίς και πότε της πέρασε. Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου τουλάχιστον ότι περναει σύντομα αυτο το μαρτύριο γιατί ειλικρινά μου έρχεται να φουντάρω.Είμαι και στην ξενιτιά μακριά απο την μανούλα μου και δεν έχω κάποιον να με ανακουφίσει..Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


καλημερα κοριτσακι μου, σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί το εχω περασει κ εγω, ειχα αμηνόρροια 10 μηνες, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αντισυλληπτικο και όταν πήρα βαρος.. σου ευχομαι συντομα να το ξεπερασεις και ότι θελεις ρωτησε με,

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια τι κανετε? αυριο εχω ραντεβου για αυχενικη διαφανεια, ειμαι λίγο αγχωμενη, ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά..βεβαια το μωρό μου το ειδα την τρίτη στον υπέρηχο, είναι μια χαρα μεγαλώνει αλλά όσο να ειναι ανησυχω!

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου καλημέρα .....

Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Πρέπει. Σου αξίζει μετά απο τόση ταλαιπωρία. Να είσαι αισιόδοξη γιατί την ηρεμία σου και τη καλή σου διάθεση, λένε, πως την καταλαβαίνει το μωρό.

----------


## eftychia

Kαλημέρα και απο μένα..σαν να διαβάζω την ιστορία μου, όπως και πολλές φαντάζομαι. Και μένα με παρακολουθεί ενδοκρινολόγος που είναι αντίθετος στη λήψη αντισυλληπτικών και γι αυτό μου δίνει να παίρνω cyclacur. 
Όντως έχει κάποιες παρανέργειες αλλά τις συνηθίζεις μετά απο καιρό. Τα παίρνω ενάμιση χρόνο ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και κυρίως την δέκατη με δέκατηπέμπτη μέρα - χάπι τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, πρήζομαι, φουσκώνω, πονάει λίγο το στήθος μου, έχω άσχημη και κυρίως πεσμένη διάθεση. 
Να υποθέσω πως νοιώθεις τα ίδια?




> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nancouli_
> Κορίτσια καλημέρα σας, διάβασα το topic σας και νομίζω χρειάζομαι κι εγώ να ακούσω δυο τρεις συμβουλές. Για να μη σας κουράσω με την ιστορία μου,το θέμα είναι το εξής. Ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες τα cyclacur λόγω 10μηνης αμηνόρροιας πλέον και έιμαι ψυχολογικά χάλια. Έχω εξάψεις,ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις, κλαίω συνέχεια (είμαι που είμαι αγχώδης -είναι και το μεταπτυχιακό βλέπετε που παλεύω να τελειώσω εδώ στην ξενιτιά), αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο και το χειρότερο έχει πρηστεί και πονάει το στήθος μου σε σημείο που δεν το αντέχω άλλο!κλαίω 2 μέρες τώρα που βιώνω αυτήν την κατάσταση. Θέλω να τα κόψω και θα ρωτήσω το γιατρό μου τί προβλέπεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Θέλω μόνο να σας ρωτήσω, αν καμία κοπέλα με τη χρήση cyclacur είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το στήθος κυρίς και πότε της πέρασε. Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου τουλάχιστον ότι περναει σύντομα αυτο το μαρτύριο γιατί ειλικρινά μου έρχεται να φουντάρω.Είμαι και στην ξενιτιά μακριά απο την μανούλα μου και δεν έχω κάποιον να με ανακουφίσει..Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> 
> καλημερα κοριτσακι μου, σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί το εχω περασει κ εγω, ειχα αμηνόρροια 10 μηνες, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αντισυλληπτικο και όταν πήρα βαρος.. σου ευχομαι συντομα να το ξεπερασεις και ότι θελεις ρωτησε με,

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Καλημερα κοριτσαρες!!!!!!!!! 
Nancouli να απαντησω κυριως σε σενα θελω.. Το να εχεις πρηξιματα και ασχημη διαθεση ειναι θα ελεγα φυσιολογικο και το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να κανεις υπομονη και να σκεφτεσαι θετικα.. Δηλαδη! Να σκεφτεσαι για παραδειγμα οτι πολλες γυναικες υποφερουν πραγματικα απο πονους και ασχημη διαθεση καθε μηνα απο τοτε που τους ηρθε η περιοδος..! Αυτο που εχει στην παρουσα φαση σημασια και προτεραιοτητα ειναι να σου ερθει ξανα η περιοδος , με καποια βοηθεια αρχικα και στη συνεχεια απο μονη της.. Μην εχοντας περιοδο θα εχεις παλι ασχημη διαθεση, και πρηξιματα επισης! και οσο περναει ο καιρος θα επιδεινωνονται. Συν του οτι οσο περισσοτερο καιρο αδρανοποιουνται τα γυναικολογικα μας τοσο χειροτερο ειναι.. Αυτο λοιπον που σου προτεινω ειναι να κανεις υπομονη, παιρνε βαθιες αναπνοες και προσπαθησε να ηρεμεις πραγμτακικα κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας.. αν σου αρεσει πιες κι ενα χλιαρο τσαγακι με μελακι.. επισης δεν μας ειπες αν εχεις καποα διατροφικη διαταραχη αλλα παραλληλα με τη θεραπεια πρπει να κανεις σημαντικες προσπαθειες να τρεφεσαι σωστα ωστε να βοηθας τη διαδικασια και να ερθει ο οργανισμς σου σε μια ισορροπια ξανα! 
Εγω πηρα 2 ή 3 κυκλους cyclacour , νομιζω 3,μου ερχοταν κανονικα η περιοδος και μετα τα σταματησα και περιμεναμε να ερθει μονη της.. και ηρθε με 2 βδομαδες καθυστερηση αλλα ηρθε!! αχ ρε κοριτσια τι χαρα ηταν αυτη!!! τρελαθηκα απτη χαρα μου! θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι τυπος και υπογραμμως πλεον με τη διατροφη μου, γιατι τελευταια ειχα κατι επεισοδια που με εκαναν να βαζω τα κλαματα και γενικοτερα να νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να με ελενξω. Αλλα ολα κομπλε! 
Μαγδαλενα μου ευχομαι ολα να πηγαινουν καλα και να χαιρεσαι και να απολαμβανεις όοολο το δρομο προς τη γεννα!! 
Φιλακια σε ολες και θελω να πιστευω οτι ειστε ολες καλα!

----------


## Magdalena

κορίτσια γεια σας, το μωρακι μου ειναι μια χαρα γερό αλλά υπερκινητικό, όλο κουνιοταν το πρωί στην εξέταση, μαλλον ειναι κοριτσακι μου είπαν..παντως συνδρομο down σχεδον δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση,

----------


## Eli_ed

Γεια σου Αγγελάκι και Μαγδαλενάκι :)
Αγγελάκι μου πολύ χάρηκα για τα ευχάριστα νέα της περιόδου σου! Εύχομαι και τον επόμενο μήνα να σου έρθει κανονικότατα και να φύγει και αυτό το βάρος από πάνω σου και ελπίζω αυτό να σου δώσει δύναμη να προσέχεις ακόμη πιο πολυ τον εαυτό σου! Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο και αφού παλεύεις με την βουλιμία και φροντίζεις την θρέψη σου σύντομα θα δεις να κερδίζεις περισσότερους πόντους! Σε λίγο θα κλείσεις τον πρώτο χρόνο μίας αξιολογης και αξιέπαινης προσπάθειας να απαλλαγείς από την βουλιμία. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μας γράψεις μία σύνοψη του χρόνου αυτού, πως ένιωθες, πως νιώθεις και τι όνειρα κάνεις για το μέλλον σου :D

Μαγδαλενάκι μου πολύ χαίρομαι για τα καλά αποτελέσματα της εξέτασης. Εύχομαι όλες οι εξετάσεις σας να βγαίνουν τζάμι και να βλέπεις την κοιλίτσα σου να μεγαλώνει και να ομορφαίνεις ;)

----------


## ~aggelaki~

Γεια σε ολες!! ευχομαι να ειστε ολες οσο περναει ο καιρος ακομη καλυτερα, μιας και αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος και της ολης διαδικασιας με το foroum, να αντιμετωπισουμε και να νικησουμε τα προβληματα μας.. Μαγδαλενακι σε σκεφτομαι πολλες φορες με ενα μονιμο χαμογελο στα χειλη σου, οσο ουτοπικο και να ακουγεται! πρεπει να ζεις μεγαλες στιγμες!!!! 
Εγω κοριτσια εχω καλα νεα απο την περιοδο μου.. μου ηρθε μια φορα μονη της οπως σας ειπα και οταν την περιμενα τον επομενο μηνα μου ξαναηρθε, με κανα 10ημερο καθυστερηση, αλλα δε βαριεσαι!! καθε φορα που εχω περιοδο χαιρομαι και περισσοτερο!! τα βουλιμικα τα εχω κοψει σχεδον τελειως, εχει αλλαξει ολοκληρη η καθημερινοτητα μου, καμια σχεση με παλια, και πού ειμαι ακομα σκεφτομαι καμια φορα!! πηγα και διακοπες και περασα πιο ωραια απο ποτε! αχχ.. εζησα και τον ερωτα!! εννος οτι εχω δαγκωσει τη λαμαρινα κανονικα!! τι ωραια που ειναι! βεβαια τωρα μας χωριζει μια αποσταση μεγαλη, και επισης μαλλον μονο εγω εχω δαγκωσει τη λαμαρινα, αλλα χαιρομαι και μονο για αυτο που εζησα εκει! μου εκανε απιστευτο καλο! και γενικοτερα περναω σουπερ πλεον.. το μυαλο μου ειναι πιο καθαρο καταστρωνω σχεδια για το βραχυπροθεσμο μελλον! μακαρι να μπορουσα να δωσω δυναμη σε καποια κοριτσια, και να σας πεισω οτι αξιζει απιστευτα πολυ να νικησετε τους δαιμονες σας, να φυγετε απο οποια διαταραχη κι αν εχετε και να ΧΑΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!! Σας στελνω την αγαπη μου και πολλα χαμογελα!! Και φιλακιαααααααα!!

----------


## Mak

συγχαρητήρια αγγελάκι για όλα τα επίπεδα χαράς που άντλησες αυτό το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## Eli_ed

Αγγελάκι μου χαίρομαι που το σώμα σου επιβραβεύει την προσπάθεια σου με τον καλύτερο τρόπο που θα μπορούσε! Δεν έχει σημασία που είχες καθυστέρηση, εξάλλου μπορεί να πάρει λίγο καιρό μέχρι να στρώσει. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι πλέον έρχεται μόνη της χωρίς χάπια και αυτό είναι ένα μικρό θαύμα!

----------


## Magdalena

> _Originally posted by ~aggelaki~_
> Γεια σε ολες!! ευχομαι να ειστε ολες οσο περναει ο καιρος ακομη καλυτερα, μιας και αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος και της ολης διαδικασιας με το foroum, να αντιμετωπισουμε και να νικησουμε τα προβληματα μας.. Μαγδαλενακι σε σκεφτομαι πολλες φορες με ενα μονιμο χαμογελο στα χειλη σου, οσο ουτοπικο και να ακουγεται! πρεπει να ζεις μεγαλες στιγμες!!!! 
> Εγω κοριτσια εχω καλα νεα απο την περιοδο μου.. μου ηρθε μια φορα μονη της οπως σας ειπα και οταν την περιμενα τον επομενο μηνα μου ξαναηρθε, με κανα 10ημερο καθυστερηση, αλλα δε βαριεσαι!! καθε φορα που εχω περιοδο χαιρομαι και περισσοτερο!! τα βουλιμικα τα εχω κοψει σχεδον τελειως, εχει αλλαξει ολοκληρη η καθημερινοτητα μου, καμια σχεση με παλια, και πού ειμαι ακομα σκεφτομαι καμια φορα!! πηγα και διακοπες και περασα πιο ωραια απο ποτε! αχχ.. εζησα και τον ερωτα!! εννος οτι εχω δαγκωσει τη λαμαρινα κανονικα!! τι ωραια που ειναι! βεβαια τωρα μας χωριζει μια αποσταση μεγαλη, και επισης μαλλον μονο εγω εχω δαγκωσει τη λαμαρινα, αλλα χαιρομαι και μονο για αυτο που εζησα εκει! μου εκανε απιστευτο καλο! και γενικοτερα περναω σουπερ πλεον.. το μυαλο μου ειναι πιο καθαρο καταστρωνω σχεδια για το βραχυπροθεσμο μελλον! μακαρι να μπορουσα να δωσω δυναμη σε καποια κοριτσια, και να σας πεισω οτι αξιζει απιστευτα πολυ να νικησετε τους δαιμονες σας, να φυγετε απο οποια διαταραχη κι αν εχετε και να ΧΑΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!! Σας στελνω την αγαπη μου και πολλα χαμογελα!! Και φιλακιαααααααα!!


Αγγελουδάκι συγχαρητηρια!!! τι καταπληκτικό νεο ηταν αυτό? μπραβο κορίτσι μου, ετσι και εμενα με μια περίοδο μου ηρθε και η εγκυμοσυνη, 
ειμαι πια στον τεταρτο μηνα και εχω μπεμπα! αλλά και κατα πασα πιθανότητα και διαβητη κυησησ, κανω διατροφη αλλά γλυκά κια παγωτα τελος! 
Ελλη μου, τι κάνεις? δουλευεις ακόμα? πες μου τα νεα σου! 
Σας φιλώ όλες και να εχετε μια καλή ημερα και μην ξεχνιόμαστε καλό φθινόπωρο!!!!

----------


## eftychia

Κορίτσια καλημέρα και απο μένα..τα νέα μου είναι τα ίδια. 

Ελπίζω όμως μια και αυτό δεν μπορεί να μου το στερήσει κανείς. Παίρνω ελπίδα και απο εσάς. Αγγελουδάκι μου πόσο χάρηκα..σαν να συμβαίνει σε μένα. 
Και για σένα Μαγδαλένα μου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Και για το κοριτσάκι μας..να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου..

ΚΑΛΟ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡΟ..

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα Ευτυχία μου, τι κανεις γλυκιά μου? εχουμε πολύ καιρό να τα πούμε, καποια εξέλιξη με το θεμα της περιοδου?
Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τις όμορφες ευχες σου, παντα με τον καλό λόγο εισαι

----------


## eftychia

Μαγδαλένα μου ακόμα δεν έχω κάποιο νεότερο. Κάνουμε με τον ενδοκριλόγο μια άλλη προσπάθεια, αν βγει..

Δεν είμαι ήρεμη και απο άλλα γύρω μου οπότε ίσως δεν το βοηθάω.

Εσυ να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου!!!! Έχουμε μια μικρούλα να σκεφτόμαστε..και πραγματικά εύχομαι να είναι γερό παιδί και ευτυχισμένο.

----------


## Eli_ed

Μαγδαλενάκι μου εύχομαι να μην σου δημιουργήσει θέματα ο διαβήτης και να έχεις μία καλή κύηση. Προσπάθησε να είσαι όσο πιο τυπική γίνεται με την διατροφή σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά! Κοριτσάκι λοιπόν περιμένετε ε; Αααχ τι ωραία :D!!!

Εγώ εδώ στον αγώνα! Όλα καλά, προσπαθώ να ξεκινήσω τον φθινόπωρο μου με αισιοδοξία και να κρατάω θετική σκέψη :)

----------


## Anastasia1997

10 κιλα κατω απ το υψος? εγω που ειμαι 1,55 πρεπει να παω 45 κιλα? οχι ρε παιδια..

----------


## Eli_ed

Αναστασία μου αυτό το 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος είναι μία παλιά και ξεπερασμένη άποψη και δεν είναι καν σωστή. Δύο άτομα είναι διαφορετικά ακόμη και αν είναι του ίδιου ύψους. Πλέον πάμε με bmi και δεν υπάρχει ιδανικός αριθμός κιλών ανάλογα με το ύψος μας αλλά ένα εύρος μέσα στο οποίο θεωρείται ότι είμαστε σε φυσιολογικό βάρος. Αυτό το εύρος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και για κάθε άνθρωπο είναι διαφορετικό. Σημαντικό επίσης ρόλο παίζει το πόσο είναι το ποσοστό της μυικής μας μάζας και του λίπους που έχουμε στο σώμα μας.

----------


## anastasia_s

Ο Δεικτης Μαζας Σωματος (BMI) , σε φυσιλογικα άτομα, μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει να βρουμε τα επιθυμητα ορια του βαρους μας , κυμαινεται απο 18,5 - 25 . Επίσης πολυ σημαντικό είναι και το λίπος οπως ειπε και η ελλη, για εμας τις γυναικες πρεπει να ειναι απο 21 - 33% , μπορει δηλαδη καποια γυναικα να ειναι 1 70 70 κιλα και να εχει λιπος 22% , να ειστε σιγουρες οτι το οπτικο αποτελεσμα της θα ειναι τελειο λογω του μειωμένου λίπους... 

οσον αφορα την αμηνορροια , περα απο τα φαρμακα υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικοι τρόποι αντιμετώπισης με ρύθμιση των ορμονων για να μην επιβαρύνεται καθόλου ο οργανισμός...

----------


## bouliana

όποιος φυσιολογικό δείκτη αλλά δν του αρέσει το σώμα του καλύτερα να το ρίξει στην γυμναστική παρά στην δίαιτα

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> όποιος φυσιολογικό δείκτη αλλά δν του αρέσει το σώμα του καλύτερα να το ρίξει στην γυμναστική παρά στην δίαιτα


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## giolia

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1 ερωτηση θελω να κανω..εσεις το διαστημα που δεν ειχατε περιοδο,ειχατε κολπικα υγρα;;;θενξ!

----------


## giolia

πφφ βλεπω ολες το ξεπερασατε το προβλημα!μπραβο κοριτσια!

----------


## ανβι

εγώ έχω ακόμα αμηνόρροια. η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρέπει να το ψάξω, αλλά δε θέλω να πάρω αντισυλληπτικά.
έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ομοιοπαθητική ή κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική μέθοδο για το πρόβλημα αυτό;

----------


## giolia

κι εγω το ιδιο,δεν θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να παρω αντισυλληπτικα..
για ομοιοπαθητικη το σκεφτηκα αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησει..ξερει καμια?????

----------


## ανβι

πόσο καιρό είναι που δεν έχεις περίοδο giolia?

----------


## giolia

τον μαρτιο ηταν η τελευταια μου,εχω πρπ 1 μηνα καθυστερηση
περσι ξεκινησε αυτο τ πραγμα,πηγα σε γιατρο και απο το καλοκαιρι μεχρι χριστουγεννα επαιρνα αντισυλληπτικα
οταν τα σταματησα μ ηρθε 2 φορες κανονικα και απο τοτε τιποτα..

εσυ τι ιστορικο εχεις?απο τι πιστευεις οτι σ προκληθηκε?γιατι εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ωστε να το διορθωσω..

----------


## ανβι

καλημέρα
εγώ πέρσι περίπου τέτοια εποχή είχα καθυστέρηση για πρώτη φορά, η οποία διήρκησε 7μήνες μέχρι να πάρω αντισυλληπτικά. είχα πάει σε διάφορους γυναικολόγους, αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο επιμελής στα θέματα υγείας, οπότε έπρεπε να περάσουν 7μήνες για να ξεκινήσω. πήρα τα χάπια για 3 μήνες και είχα περίοδο, αλλά τα σταμάτησα, αφού το συζήτησα με το γυναικολόγο. τώρα έχουν περάσει πάλι 4μήνες χωρίς περίοδο και πρέπει να το ξανά κοιτάξω.
ο λόγος μάλλον ήταν η απώλεια κιλών και το άγχος. πλέον, όμως, έχω σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, το οποίο προκαλεί διαταραχές στον κύκλο.

----------


## giolia

καταλαβα,απ'οτι βλεπω οι αιτιες μας συμπιπτουν..
και ο γυναικολογος δεν σου προτεινε καποια θεραπεια για το συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων?

----------


## ανβι

αντισυλληπτικά, αλλά δεν ήταν και πολύ κατηγορηματικός, ή τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι το εισέπραξα, ότι μπορώ να αφήσω τον οργανισμό μου να συνέλθει μόνος του. 
βασικά δε φέρομαι σωστά σε αυτό το θέμα και το ξέρω.
εσύ τι βιώνεις; τι ηλικία, κιλά ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## giolia

ειμαι 20.εχω υψος 1,69
παντα ημουν στα 64 περιπου κιλα αλλα περσι εκανα βλακειες με τη διατροφη μου,δεν ετρωγα καλα και εκανα αρκετη γυμναστικη και εφτασα στα 57 
τωρα ειμαι 61,που δεν ειναι πολυ μακρια απο τα αρχικα μ κιλα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω να ερθει παλι κανονικα η περιοδος..
οκ δεν κανω αυστηρη διαιτα τωρα,οσο μπορω προσεχω,ενα κιλο μειον ακομα θα ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενη

εχω και κατι περιεργα κολπικα υγρα τελευταια και δεν ξερω,να χαρω?/να κλαψω?
ισως ειναι ωρα για γιατρο (παλι)

----------


## giolia

ανβι πως τα πας?ειχαμε καμια θετικη εξελιξη?

πριν καμια εβδομαδα διαβασα στο ιντερνετ πως διαφορα βοτανα βοηθουν στο να ερχεται κανονικα περιοδος.δοκιμασα 2 απο αυτα,τσαι μαιντανου και τσαι φασκομηλο..δεν πιστεψα οτι θα βοηθησουν αλλα θεωρησα οτι δεν εχω και κατι να χασω.

και ναι λοιπον,μια εβδομαδα μετα μου ηρθεεε!κανονικα!χωρις ιχνος χημικου στοιχειου,αν και παλι με βοηθεια!
δεν ξερω αν τελικα αποδιδεται στον μαιντανο το οτι ηρθε αλλα το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα.ειναι αλλωστε ενα φυτο,τπτ αρνητικο δεν μπορει να επιφερει.

----------


## ανβι

ω!
ρε, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για σένα και για την πληροφορία αυτή! χθες το συζητούσα με μια φίλη. είχε κι αυτή πρόβλημα και της ήρθε περίοδος έπειτα από ορμόνες.
είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο στην περίπτωση μου χρίζει άμεσης αντιμετώπισης και το οποίο πολύ τακτικά αγνοώ. όχι, δεν έχω καμία εξέλιξη.
μάλλον πρέπει να αυξήσω το βάρος μου, αν κι εγώ έχω σταθεροποιηθεί και νιώθω καλά σε αυτά τα κιλά.
τσάι μαϊντανού λοιπόν; θα το βρω σε μαγαζιά με βιολογικά, σωστά;
σε ευχαριστώ!
καλή σου μερα!

----------


## giolia

καλημερα!οχι δεν το αγορασα καποιο μαγαζι με βοτανα,πηρα ενα φρεσκο απο μαρκετ.το βαζεις σε βραστο νερο,το σκεπαζεις με οτιδηποτε σαν αφεψημα και ετοιμο!
μακαρι να σε βοηθησει!
παντως εγω ειμαι εντελως κατα των χαπιων!θα δοκιμαζα καθε ειδους βοτανο αλλα χαπι δεν ξαναπαιρνω!

----------


## ανβι

συμφωνώ :)
θα το κάνω άμεσα και θα σου πω νεότερα!

----------


## eleni_tsa

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια,
έστω και ένα χρόνο μετά το τελευταίο ποστ, μόλις διάβασα όλη τη συνομιλία σας διότι πάσχω ακριβώς από το ίδιο πρόβλημα και νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να με καταλαβαίνει κανένας καλύτερα από κάποιον που συμπάσχει. 
Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση λοιπόν η περίοδός μου ήταν ρολόι, 28 μέρες νταν και δεν καθυστερούσε ποτέ. Στην αρχή του χρόνου πέρασα μια γρίπη η οποίο με οδήγησε στο να μην τρώω ιδιαίτερα και να χάσω κάποια κιλά. Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια τα κιλά μου ήταν γύρω στα 50 το χειμώνα και 47 το καλοκαίρι (ποτέ κάτω από 47 όσο και αν προσπαθούσα), τα οποία για το ύψος μου (1,60) είναι απλά οκ (ούτε πολλά, ούτε λίγα). Πάντα πρόσεχα τη διατροφή μου και γυμναζόμουν. Φέτος λοιπόν έφτασα 45 τα οποία και διατήρησα για 1 μήνα (ΜΟΝΟ) και μάλιστα τον μήνα εκείνο είχα και περίοδο κανονικά!!!! Από τότε τίποτα!!!!!! Κατευθείαν άρχισα να τρώω λίγο παραπάνω και πήγα 47-48 αλλά τίποτα. Ο γιατρός μου επιμένει να φτάσω 50+, που δεν ήμουν ποτέ!!!! Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τώρα να έχω κρίσεις υπερφαγείας, να έχω φτάσει 50 κιλά, να σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτό μου και το σώμα μου και να μην έχω και περίοδο! Πάνε τώρα 3 μήνες σχεδόν και τίποτα. Ο γιατρός μου μου συνέστησε να πάρω primolut αλλά προτιμώ να μου έρθει φυσικά...δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να περιμένω όμως άλλο! Εντομεταξύ συμπτωματικά έκανα εξετάσεις θυροειδή και ενώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα τώρα έχω πολύ χαμηλή Τ3&Τ4, στα όρια. Τα έδειξα στο γυναικολόγο μου και μου είπε οτι είναι μια χαρά και οτι δεν σχετίζεται με αυτό η περίοδός μου και αν δεν πάρω κιλά δεν θα δω περίοδο. Πιστεύεται οτι πρέπει να επισκεφτώ και κάποιον ενδοκρινολόγο? Ο γυναικολόγος επίσης μου είπε οτι μπορεί και μετα τα primolut πάλι να μην δω περίοδο αν δεν βάλω κιλά (έλεος) και οτι έχω πολύ λεπτό ενδομήτριο!!!!!!

----------


## Varvara_ed

Χρόνια πολλα ευτυχία μου.. παρεπιπτοντως εχεις υπέροχο όνομα, καλές γιορτες να εχουμε και ας ελπίσουμε να μας φερουν ομτι επιθυμεί η καθεμία από εμας!! πως παει η προσπάθεια?καποιο θετικό αποτελεσμα?

----------


## tired_ed

Γεια σας το ξέρω το λέω μετα απο πολύ καιρό αλλά αυτό το τσάι μαϊντανού πιάνει??? Πως ακριβως φτιάχνεται ?? Ποτε το πινεις?? :borg::borg:

----------


## marulenia

Γεια σου tired και καλώς όρισες, 

Αυτό το topic είναι λίγο παλιό κι ίσως να μη λάβεις τις αναμενόμενες απαντήσεις γιατί τα μέλη μπορεί να μη συμμετεχουν τόσο ενεργά..

----------


## tired_ed

;)

----------


## tired_ed

Αα οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ :) απο γιατρο ?? Έχει παει καμια?? Κ μιπος δωσανε ορμόνες??

----------


## marulenia

Εγώ όταν χτυπούσα 5μηνα κι 6μηνα χωρίς περίοδο, λόγω πολυκυστικών και άγχους, είχα πάει σε ενδοκρινολόγο και μου έδινε προγεστερόνη... 
Και σε γενικές γραμμές λειτουργούσε...
Αλλά επειδή κάθε οργανισμός είναι μοναδικός και υπάρχουν αιματολογικές εξετάσεις, υπέρηχοι και άλλες εξετάσεις που μπορούν να δώσουν στο γιατρό μια πλήρη εικόνα της κατάστασής σου καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις μια επίσκεψη σε γυναικολόγο και σε ενδοκρινολόγο...

Συνήθως άτομα με χαμηλό βάρος, (είδα σε άλλο τοπικ ότι αναφέρεις ότι έχει βάρος κάτω των 50 κιλών) έχουν αμηνόρροια... 
Μην το αμελείς, τα ματζούνια καλά είναι, αλλά δε δίνουν πάντα τη λύση...
Κι αν είσαι νέα γυναίκα και θέλεις να κάνεις αύριο μεθαύριο κι ένα παιδάκι θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σου συμβαίνει...

----------


## tired_ed

Ν όντως όμως δεν είμαι ενήλικη 13 είμαι 1.53 υψος και 43 κιλά 10 κιλά κάτω απο το υψος που έχω διαβάσει οτι έτσι πρεπει να είναι ... Ή όχι δεν ξέρω αλλά αν δεν μ ερθει κ τον άλλον θα πάω γιατρο :( είναι επιδι δεν έτρωγαν και σε 3 μηνες έχασα 15 κιλά!!! Εγώ τα εκανα εγώ θα ρο διωρθοσω ελπίζω να μην έχει γίνει κάτι σοβαρό :(:(

----------

